# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  الكتاب الأول - في التجارة على وجه عام وفي التجارة والمؤسسات التجارية

## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الأول - احكام عامة*

المادة 1- ان هذا القانون يتضمن من جهة القواعد المختصة بالاعمال التجارية التي يقوم بها أي شخص اية كانت صفته القانونية كما يتضمن من جهة اخرى الاحكام التي تطبق على الاشخاص الذين اتخذوا التجارة مهنة. + - + - + - المادة 2- واذا انتفى النص في هذا القانون فتطبق على المواد التجارية احكام القانون العام، على ان تطبيقها لا يكون الا على نسبة اتفاقها مع المبادئ المختصة بالقانون التجاري. + - + - + - المادة 3- واذا لم يوجد نص تشريعي يمكن تطبيقه فللقاضي ان يسترشد بالسوابق الاجتهادية وبمقتضيات الانصاف والاستقامة التجارية. + - + - + - المادة 4- على القاضي، عند تحديد مفاعيل العمل التجاري، ان يطبق العرف المتوطد الا اذا ظهر ان المتعاقدين قصدوا مخالفة احكام العرف او كان العرف متعارضا مع النصوص الاشتراعية الالزامية. + - يعد العرف الخاص والعرف المحلي مرجحين على العرف العام. + - + - + - المادة 5- ان البورصات التجارية والمعارض والاسواق والمخازن العمومية والمستودعات وسائر المنشآت المعدة للتجارة تخضع على قدر الحاجة لقوانين وانظمة خاصة. + - 
*الباب الثاني - في الاعمال التجارية*

المادة 6- ان الاعمال المبينة فيما يلي تعد بحكم ماهيتها الذاتية اعمالا تجارية برية وكذلك جميع الاعمال التي يمكن اعتبارها مجانسة لها لتشابه صفاتها وغاياتها. 1- شراء البضائع وغيرها من المنقولات المادية وغير المادية لاجل بيعها بربح ما سواء بيعت على حالتها ام بعد شغلها او تحويلها. 2- شراء تلك الاشياء المنقولة نفسها لاجل تأجيرها، او استئجارها لاجل تأجيرها ثانية. 3- البيع او الاستئجار او التأجير ثانية للاشياء المشتراة او المستأجرة على الوجه المبين فيما تقدم. 4- اعمال الصرافة والبنكا. 5- مشروع تقديم المواد. 6- مشروع المصانع وان يكن مقترنا باستثمار زراعي الا اذا كان تحويل المواد يتم بعمل يدوي بسيط. 7- مشروع النقل برا او جوا او على سطح الماء. 8- مشروع العمالة والسمسرة. 9- مشروع الضمان ذي الاقساط المحددة. 10-مشروع المشاهد العامة. 11-مشروع التزام الطبع. 12- مشروع المخازن العمومية. 13- مشروع المناجم والبترول. 14- مشروع الاشغال العقارية. 15- مشروع شراء العقارات لبيعها بربح. 16- مشروع وكالة اشغال. 

المادة 7- تعد ايضا اعمالا تجارية بحرية: 1- كل مشروع لانشاء او شراء بواخر معدة للملاحة الداخلية او الخارجية بقصد استثمارها تجاريا او بيعها، وكل بيع للبواخر المشتراة على هذا الوجه. 2- جميع الارساليات البحرية وكل عملية تتعلق بها كشراء او بيع لوازمها من حبال واشرعة ومؤن. 3- اجارة السفن او التزام النقل عليها والاقراض او الاستقراض الجزافي. 4- وسائر العقود المختصة بالتجارة البحرية كالاتفاقات والمقاولات على اجور البحارة وبدل خدمتهم واستخدامهم للعمل على بواخر تجارية. 

المادة 8- جميع الاعمال التي يقوم بها التاجر لحاجات تجارته تعد تجارية ايضا في نظر القانون وعند قيام الشك تعد اعمال التاجر صادرة منه لهذه الغاية الا اذا ثبت العكس. 
*الباب الثالث - في التجار*

*الفصل الاول - في التجارة على وجه عام وفي الاهلية المطلوبة للاتجار*

المادة 9- التجار هم اولاً: الاشخاص الذين تكون مهنتهم القيام باعمال تجارية. ثانياً: الشركات التي يكون موضوعها تجارياً. اما الشركات التي يكون موضوعها مدنيا ولكنها اتخذت صفة الشركات المغفلة او شركات التوصية المساهمة فتخضع لجميع موجبات التجار المعينة في الفصلين الثاني والثالث الآتيين ولاحكام الصلح الاحتياطي والافلاس المقررة في الكتاب الخامس من هذا القانون. 

المادة 10- ان الافراد الذين يتعاطون تجارة صغيرة او حرفة بسيطة ذات نفقات عامة زهيدة كالبائع الطواف او البائع بالمياومة او الذين يقومون بنقليات صغيرة على البر أو سطح الماء لا يخضعون للواجبات المختصة بالدفاتر التجارية ولا لقواعد النشر التي يوجبها هذا القانون. 

المادة 11- معدلة وفقا للقانون 380 تاريخ 4/11/1994. تملك المرأة المتزوجة الاهلية الكاملة لممارسة الاعمال التجارية. 

المادة 12- معدلة وفقا للقانون 380 تاريخ 4/11/1994. للمرأة المتزوجة، لدى ممارسة التجارة، ان تقوم بكل عمل تقتضيه مصلحة مشروعها التجاري. 

المادة 13- معدلة وفقا للقانون380 تاريخ 4/11/1994. يحق للمرأة المتزوجة ان تدخل في شركة تضامن او ان تكون مفوضة في شركة توصية. 

المادة 14- ان حقوق المرأة المتزوجة تحدد عند الاقتضاء باحكام قانونها الشخصي وعقدها الزوجي. 

المادة 15- كل تفريق بين اموال الزوجين حكم به في بلاد اجنبية لا يكون مرعياً بالنظر إلى الغير في لبنان الا إذا سجل في السجل التجاري المختص بالمحل الذي يتجر فيه الزوجان او احدهما. 


*الفصل الثاني - في دفاتر التجارة*

المادة 16- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9800 تاريخ 4/5/1968. على كل شخص، حقيقياً كان او معنوياً، له صفة التاجر ان يمسك دفتر يومية يسجل فيه يوماً فيوماً جميع الاعمال التي تعود بوجه من الوجوه إلى مشروعه التجاري او على الاقل، عندما يحول دون ذلك نوع العمل في المؤسسة، ان يسجل فيه شهرياً نتائج تلك الاعمال شرط في هذه الحال الاخيرة ان يحفظ جميع الوثائق التي تمكن من مراقبة صحة تلك الاعمال يوما فيوما طوال المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة 19 من قانون التجارة. وعليه ايضا ان يجري جردة سنوية لجميع عناصر مؤسسته وان يوقف جميع الحسابات بغية وضع الموازنة ووضع "حساب الارباح والخسائر" وان يدون على الاقل الموازنة Bilan وحساب الارباح والخسائر في دفتر الجرد. واذا خلا هذا الدفتر من عناصر الجردة التفصيلية يجب ان تنظم الوثائق المتعلقة بها وان تحفظ طوال المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة 19 من قانون التجارة. 

المادة 17- يجب ان تنظم الدفاتر التجارية الاجبارية بحسب التواريخ وبلا بياض ولا فراغ ولا نقل إلى الهامش ولاتحشية بين السطور ولا محو. 

المادة 18- يجب ان توضع للدفاتر المذكورة ارقام وان يعلم عليها ويوقعها قاضي الصلح او رئيس المحكمة البدائية في المدن التي تنعقد فيها هذه المحكمة. 

المادة 19- يجب على التاجر ان يحفظ الدفاتر بعد اختتامها سحابة عشر سنوات. 

المادة 20- يمكن قبول الدفاتر لدى القضاء كوسائل للبينة في مصلحة التاجر بشرط ان تكون منظمة حسب الاصول، وان يدلي بمحتوياتها ضد تاجر آخر وان يكون النزاع متعلقا بعمل تجاري. وفي جميع الاحوال تتخذ بينة على التاجر الذي نظمها واذا ابى هذا التاجر ان يبرزها جاز للقاضي ان يطلب من الفريق الآخر حلف اليمين. 

المادة 21- لاتسلم الدفاتر بكاملها إلى القضاء الا في احوال الارث وقسمة الجماعة والشركة والصلح الاحتياطي والافلاس. وفيما خلا هذه الاحوال يمكن على الدوام عرض او طلب تقديم الدفاتر او ايجاب عرضها بامر القاضي مباشرة لاستخلاص ما يتعلق منها بالنزاع. 
*الفصل الثالث - سجل التجارة*

المادة 22- سجل التجارة يمكن الجمهور من جمع المعلومات الوافية عن كل المؤسسات التجارية التي تشتغل في البلاد. وهو ايضا اداة للنشر يقصد بها جعل مدرجاته نافذة في حق الغير عند وجود نص قانوني صريح بهذا المعنى. 

المادة 23- ينظم في كل محكمة بدائية سجل بعناية الكاتب تحت اشراف الرئيس او قاض يعينه الرئيس خصيصا في كل سنة. 


*الجزء الاول - في تسجيل اسماء التجار الذين لهم متاجر رئيسية في لبنان اية كانت جنسيتهم*

المادة 24- يجب على كل تاجر ان يطلب من كاتب المحكمة التي يكون محله الرئيسي موجودا في منطقتها ان يسجل اسمه في سجل التجارة في خلال شهر من تاريخ فتح المحل او شرائه. وعلى المستدعي ان يقدم للكاتب تصريحا في نسختين مشتملا على توقيعه يذكر فيه ما يلي: 1- اسم التاجر وشهرته. 2- اسمه التجاري الذي يمارس به تجارته - وعند الاقتضاء - كنيته واسمه المستعار. 3- تاريخ ولادته ومحلها. 4- جنسيته الاصلية. واذا كان قد حصل على جنسية اخرى فيبين طريقة حصوله عليها مع ذكر التاريخ. 5- واذا كان الامر يختص بامرأة متزوجة تابعة لجنسية اجنبية يقضي قانون الاحوال الشخصية الذي تخضع له بان لا تتعاطى التجارة الا بترخيص صريح من زوجها، فيذكر الترخيص المعطى لها وفاقا للقانون المشار اليه. 6- الاتفاقية الزوجية للتاجر التابع لجنسية اجنبية ما لم يكن الزوجان خاضعين لنظام الاشتراك القانوني. 7- موضوع التجارة. 8- الاماكن الموجودة فيها فروع المحل التجاري او وكالاته في لبنان او سوريا. 9- العنوان او الاسم التجاري للمؤسسة. 10- اسماء المفوضين وشهرتهم وتاريخ ولادتهم ومحلها وجنسيتهم. 11- المؤسسات التجارية التي استثمرها قبلا صاحب التصريح والتي يستثمرها حاليا في مناطق محاكم اخرى. ثم ينقل الكاتب محتوى التصريح إلى السجل التجاري ويسلم إلى المستدعي احدى نسختي التصريح بعد ان يكتب في اخرها انها مطابقة للاصل. 

المادة 25- يجب ان يذكر ايضا في سجل التجارة. 1- كل تعديل او تبديل يتعلق بالامور التي تقضي المادة السابقة بقيدها في السجل. 2- شهادات الاختراع التي يستثمرها التاجر وطابع المصنع او التجارة الذي يستعمله. 3- الاحكام والقرارات القاضية بتعيين مشرف قضائي للتاجر المقيد اسمه او بالقاء الحجز عليه او برفع الاشراف او الحجز عنه. 4- الاحكام والقرارات المعلنة للافلاس او المتضمنة تصديق الصلح او فسخه او ابطاله او المعلنة لعذر المفلس او القاضية باقفال التفليسة لعدم كفاية الموجود او بالعدول عن اقفالها او باعادة الاعتبار. 5- التفرغ عن المحل التجاري. ويجري القيد بناء على طلب التاجر في الاحوال المشار اليها في الفقرات رقم 1 و2 و5 من هذه المادة. ويجري في الاحوال المشار اليها في الفقرتين 3 و4 من هذه المادة بناء على طلب كاتب المحكمة التي اصدرت القرارات المراد قيدها. ويقوم الكاتب بالقيد مباشرة عندما يكون الحكم صادرا عن المحكمة الموجودة في قلمها سجل التجارة. 


*الجزء الثاني - في تسجيل الشركات التجارية التي لها محل رئيسي في لبنان اية كانت جنسيتها*

المادة 26- ان الشركات التي لها محل رئيسي في لبنان اية كانت جنسيتها يجب تسجيلها في سجل التجارة المختص بمنطقة مركزها ويجب على مديري اشغال الشركة او اعضاء مجلس ادارتها ان يطلبوا التسجيل في خلال الشهر الذي يلي تأسيسها. ويقدم طالبو التسجيل لقلم المحكمة خلاصة لصك التأسيس مكتوبة في نسختين ومشتملة على الطوابع وعلى تواقيعهم ومتضمنة بوجه خاص البيانات الآتية: 1- اسم وشهرة كل من الشركاء ما عدا المساهمين وشركاء التوصية، وجنسية كل منهم وتاريخ ولادته ومحلها. 2- اسم الشركة التجارية او تسميتها. 3- موضوع الشركة. 4- الأماكن التي فيها للشركة فروع أو وكالات سواء كانت في لبنان أو في الخارج. 5- أسماء الشركاء او الاشخاص الاخرين المرخص لهم في إدارة الشركة وتدبير امورها او التوقيع عنها. 6- راسمال الشركة والمبالغ او الاوراق المالية المترتب تقديمها على المساهيمن او شركاء التوصية وكذلك قيمة ما يقدم للشركة سواء اكان من النقود او من اموال اخرى. 7- ميعاد ابتداء الشركة وميعاد انتهائها. 8 - ماهية الشركة. 9- الحد الادنى لرأسمال الشركة اذا كانت ذات رأسمال قابل للتغيير. 

المادة 27- يجب ان يذكر ايضا في سجل التجارة: 1- كل تعديل او تبديل يختص بالامور الواجب تسجيلها بمقتضى المادة السابقة. 2- الاسم والشهرة وتاريخ الولادة ومحلها والجنسية لكل من مديري اشغال الشركة واعضاء مجلس ادارتها ومديريها المعينين لمدة وجودها. اما طلب التسجيل فيقدمه المديرون او اعضاء مجلس الادارة القائمون بوظائفهم في وقت وجوب التسجيل. 3- شهادات الاختراع المستثمرة والطوابع المصنعية والتجارية التي تستعملها الشركة. 4- الاحكام او القرارات القاضية بحل الشركة او ابطالها. 5- الاحكام او القرارات المعلنة افلاس الشركة او تصديق الصلح الاحتياطي والمقررات المختصة بهما. 


*الجزء الثالث - في التجار الذين لهم مركز رئيسي في الخارج وفروعاو وكالات في لبنان اية كانت جنسيتهم*

المادة 28- كل تاجر له مركز رئيسي في بلاد خارجية وفرع او وكالة في لبنان يجب عليه اية كانت جنسيته ان يسجل اسمه خلال الشهر الذي يلي فتح الوكالة او الفرع في قلم المحكمة التي انشئت الوكالة في منطقتها ويجب ان يشتمل التصريح على جميع البيانات المتقدم ذكرها مع تعيين محل المركز الرئيسي. وكذلك يجب ان تذكر في سجل التجارة جميع التعديلات المبينة فيما تقدم مع الاحكام والقرارات السابقة الذكر اذا كانت صادرة في لبنان او سوريا او مكتسبة صيغة التنفيذ في محاكمها. 


*الجزء الرابع - في الشركات التجارية الاجنبية التي لها فرع او وكالة في لبنان*

المادة 29- كل شركة تجارية اجنبية لها فرع او وكالة في لبنان يجب تسجيلها في سجل التجارة ما عدا الشركات المغفلة وشركات التوصية ذات الاسهم الخاضعة لاحكام قرار المفوض السامي رقم 96 المؤرخ في 30 كانون الثاني سنة1926. وقبل افتتاح الفرع او الوكالة يجب على من يتولى ادارتها ان يودع قلم المحكمة تصريحا مكتوبا في نسختين مشتملا على امضائه وعلى جميع البيانات المتقدم ذكرها وان يضيف اليها اسمه وشهرته وتاريخ ولادته ومحلها مع ذكر جنسيته. ويجب تسجيل جميع التغييرات المتعلقة بالمواضيع الواجب تسجيلها. وعند استبدال مدير الفرع يجب ان يسجل في سجل التجارة اسم المدير الجديد وشهرته وتاريخ ولادته ومحلها وجنسيته مع جميع اليبانات الواجبة. 


*الجزء الخامس - احكام عامة*

المادة 30- اذا توفي تاجر او انقطع عن تعاطي تجارته ولم يكن قد تفرغ لاحد عن محله التجاري او اذا حلت احدى الشركات وجب شطب التسجيل المختص بهما في سجل التجارة. ويجري هذا الشطب مباشرة بمقتضى قرار يصدره القاضي الذي كلف السهر على السجل. 

المادة 31- كل قيد في سجل التجارة لم تحدد له مهلة في المواد السابقة يجب طلبه في خلال شهر يبتدئ من تاريخ الصك او العمل الذي يراد قيده. اما الاحكام والقرارات فتبتدئ مهلتها من يوم اصدارها. 

المادة 32- ان جميع التسجيلات والقيود في سجل التجارة تجري بعد تصريح يقدم وفاقا للصيغ التي نص عليها. 

المادة 33- لا يجوز للكاتب ان يرفض اجراء القيود المطلوبة الا اذا كانت التصريحات المقدمة لا تشتمل على كل البيانات المنصوص عليها. ويجب على الكاتب ان يظهر للرئيس او للقاضي الذي كلف السهر على سجل التجارة ما رآه من وجوه الخلل في تلك التصريحات. 

المادة 34- يجوز لكل شخص ان يطلب اعطاءه نسخة عن القيود المدرجة في السجل مقابل رسم يحدد بمرسوم. وللكاتب عند الاقتضاء ان يعطي شهادة بعدم وجود قيود. اما مطابقة النسخ للاصل فيصدقها رئيس المحكمة او القاضي الذي كلف السهر على سجل التجارة. 

المادة 35- لا يجوز ان يذكر في النسخ التي يسلمها الكاتب: 1- الاحكام المعلنة للافلاس اذا كان المفلس قد استرد اعتباره. 2- الاحكام القاضية بالحجز او باقامة مشرف قضائي اذا كان قد صدر القرار برفع الحجز او الاشراف. 

المادة 36- كل تاجر وكل شركة ملزمين بالتسجيل يجب عليهما ان يذكرا المكان الذي سجلا فيه ورقم هذا التسجيل في مراسلاتهما وفواتيرهما ومذكرات الايصاء والتعريفات والمناشير وسائر المطبوعات الصادرة عنهما. 

المادة 37- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. كل تاجر او وكيل شركة او مديرها لا يطلب في المهل المنصوص عليها اجراء القيود الإجبارية أو لا يذكر ما يجب ذكره على المراسلات او الفواتير وغيرها من المطبوعات الصادرة عن محله يعاقب بغرامة من خمسين إلى ألف ليرة لبنانية. تحكم بهذه الغرامة المحكمة البدائية بناء على طلب الرئيس او القاضي الذي كلف السهر على سجل التجارة بعد سماع اقوال صاحب الشأن أو دعوته حسب الاصول. وتأمر المحكمة بإجراء القيد خلال خمسة عشر يوماً واذا لم يجر في اثناء هذه المهلة فيحكم بضعف الغرامة التي حكم بها في المرة الأولى. اما الكتاب الذين لا يعملون بمقتضى هذا التنظيم فيحالون على مجلس التاديب. 

المادة 38- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. كل بيان غير صحيح يقدم عن سوء نية للتسجيل أو للقيد في سجل التجارة يعاقب بغرامة من مايتين وخمسين ليرة لبنانية إلى خمسة آلاف ليرة وبالحبس من شهر واحد إلى ستة أشهر او احدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط. ولا يحول ذلك دون تطبيق احكام اجتماع الجرائم المعنوي للحكم بعقوبة اشد وفاقا للقوانين الخاصة ولقانون العقوبات من اجل الجرائم الناشئة عن البيان غير الصحيح. وللمحكمة الجزائية التي تصدر الحكم ان تأمر بتصحيح البيان المشار اليه على الوجه الذي تعينه. 

المادة 39- تطبيق العقوبات المشار اليها بدون اخلال بقاعدة عدم جواز الادلاء في حق الغير بالوقائع والمدرجات التي فرض تسجيلها في سجل التجارة تحت طائلة البطلان. 


*الباب الرابع - في المؤسسة التجارية*

المادتان 40 و41: استبدلتا وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 11 تاريخ 11/7/1967 بالنصوص التالية: 


المؤسسة التجارية 


الباب الأول - احكام عامة 


المادة 1- المؤسسة التجارية اداة المشروع التجاري وهي تتألف اصلا من عناصر غير مادية وتبعيا من عناصر مادية يرمي جمعها وتنظيمها لممارسة مهنة تجارية لا تتسم بطابع عام تعتبر المؤسسة التجارية مشتملة على الاسم التجاري و الشعار وحق الايجار و الزبائن و المركز التجاري ما لم يعرب عن ارادة مخالفة بقيدها في السجل التجاري او ببند مدرج في العقد الجاري على المؤسسة . 

المادة 2- تحدد حقوق صاحب المؤسسة التجارية بالنسبة لكل من عناصرها بالقوانين الخاصة المتعلقة بهذه العناصر وبالمبادىء القانونية العامة. اما المؤسسة التجارية بمجملها فانها تخضع فوق ذلك للاحكام الواردة في هذا المرسوم الاشتراعي. 

المادة 3- العقود الجارية على المؤسسة التجارية يجب اثباتها بالبينة الخطية حتى بين المتعاقدين مع مراعاة الاحكام العامة المتعلقة بالاقرار واليمين. لا تسري على الغير العقود او الشروط غير المسجلة في السجل التجاري. 

المادة 4- ينشأ في كل محكمة من محاكم الدرجة الاولى سجل خاص تابع للسجل التجاري يدون فيه انشاء المؤسسات التجارية و العقود التي تتعلق بها او ببعض عناصرها وبالاجمال جميع الامور المتعلقة بتلك المؤسسات و التي يهم الغير الاطلاع عليها. ينظم هذا السجل بمرسوم. 

الباب الثاني - في العقود المتعلقة بالمؤسسة التجارية 


الفصل الاول - في بيع المؤسسة او التفرغ عنها 


المادة 5- يخضع بيع المؤسسة التجارية او التفرغ عنها، ظاهرا كان او مستترا للاحكام العامة المتعلقة بالبيع او التفرغ وللاحكام الخاصة الواردة في هذا الفصل. يمكن ان يتناول البيع او التفرغ وفقا لارادة المتعاقدين كافة عناصر المؤسسة التجارية او بعض هذه العناصر وفي حال عدم تعيين العناصر المباعة فان البيع لا يشمل سوى الشعار والاسم وحق الايجار والموقع و الزبائن. ان بيع بعض العناصر غير المادية الاساسية للمؤسسة او التفرغ عنها يجعل البيع خاضعا لاحكام هذا المرسوم الاشتراعي. 

المادة 6- ان الديون الناتجة عن استثمار المؤسسة التجارية، سواء كانت لهذه المؤسسة او عليها لا تعتبر مشمولة بالبيع او التفرغ الا بناء على بند صريح في العقد وكذلك الدفاتر التجارية. 

المادة 7- اذا وجد بين العناصر المباعة او المتفرغ عنها براءات اختراع او علامات فارقة او نماذج او عناصر اخرى يخضع تملكها لاصول خاصة فانه يجب مراعاة هذه الاصول بالاستقلال عن الاصول المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل لنقل ملكية المؤسسة التجارية بمجملها. 

المادة 8- للمتعاقدين ان يعينوا حدودا يمتنع ضمنها على البائع ان ينشىء تجارة من شأنها مزاحمة المؤسسة التي باعها او ان يكون له مصلحة في تلك التجارة على ان المنع الذي لم يحدد بزمان ومكان يعتبر بحكم غير الموجود. في حال عدم تعيين حدود المنع لا يحرم على البائع ان يعود إلى ممارسة التجارة الا قدر ما يكون لانشاء مؤسسته الجديدة او لمصلحته في مؤسسة اخرى من اثر ظاهر في تحويل الزبائن عن المؤسسة المباعة. 

المادة 9- بالرغم من كل بند مخالف في عقد الايجار تنتقل اجارة الامكنة المخصصة لاستثمار المؤسسة التجارية لمن تنتقل اليه تلك المؤسسة شرط ان لا يغير طبيعة الاستثمار السابقة وان يقوم بكافة الموجبات الناتجة عن العقد المذكور الا انه اذا رأى المؤجر ان بدل الايجار المحدد في الاجارة المتفرغ عنها لم يعد متناسبا و الظروف فإنه يحق له مراجعة القضاء لتحديد الاجر العادل. لاجل تحديد الاجر العادل توزع قيمة الارض على عدد الطوابق القائمة مع مراعاة اهمية كل منها وحالته وميزاته بالنسبة إلى الطوابق الاخرى وتوزع قيمة الارض على خمسة اذا كانت الطوابق تقل عن هذا العدد. 

المادة 10- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 97 تاريخ 30/6/1977. لمالك العقار الذي انشئت فيه المؤسسة التجارية حق الافضلية في تملكها بالثمن المعين بالعقد ما لم يتم بيعها بالمزايدة . يجب استعمال هذا الحق في المهلة المعينة في الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة 12 و ان يرافق استعماله عرض كفالة بالثمن من مصرف مقبول من الحكومة. 

المادة 11- يجب ان يرفق بعقد البيع اوالتفرغ بيان يتضمن الاشارة إلى مقدار اعمال المؤسسة وارباحها في السنوات الثلاث الاخيرة. يضمن البائع او المتفرغ حكما صحة هذا البيان فإذا ثبت انه غير صحيح طبقت قواعد ضمان البائع المنصوص عليها بقانون الموجبات و العقود وللمحكمة حسب الظروف ان تقضي بفسخ البيع او بالتعويض. 

المادة 12- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 97 تاريخ 30/6/1977. يجب ان يقيد في السجل التجاري باسم البائع او المتفرغ وباسم المشتري او المتفرغ له كل بيع او تفرغ عن مؤسسة تجارية مهما كان شكله كما يجب ان ينشر خلاصة عنه في الجريدة الرسمية وفي جريدة محلية تصدر في منطقة وجود المؤسسة. تتضمن الخلاصة المشار اليها بالفقرة السابقة تاريخ العقد وتعيين المؤسسة المباعة ومقدار الثمن الاجمالي وما يعود منه لكل عنصر من العناصر التي يشملها العقد واسم وكنية ومحل اقامة كل من المتعاقدين وتعيين محل اقامة مختار لكل منهم في نطاق مركز المحكمة التي توجد المؤسسة في منطقة اختصاصها. اذا كان البيع او التفرغ متعلقا بفروع المؤسسة فانه يجب ان يتم النشر ايضا في جريدة محلية تصدر في منطقة كل فرع . يتم النشر بواسطة رئيس القلم المكلف مسك السجل التجاري الخاص وعلى نفقة المشتري او المتفرغ له في مهلة خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ البيع او التفرغ. ويجب ان يعاد في الاسبوع الثاني الذي يتبع حصوله لاول مرة. يجب ان يبلغ كل بيع او تفرغ عن مؤسسة تجارية إلى مالك العقار الكائن فيه المأجور، اذا كان عنصر الايجار مشمولا بعقد البيع او التفرغ ، ضمن المهلة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة. وللمالك ان يمارس حقوقه المنصوص عليها في المادتين التاسعة و العاشرة من هذا المرسوم الاشتراعي ضمن مهلة عشرة ايام من تاريخ تبلغه عقد البيع او التفرغ. 

المادة 13- حتى في حال اشتراط دفع الثمن نقدا يجب على المشتري او المتفرغ له ان يتريث في ايفائه إلى ان ينقضي عشرة ايام على اتمام آخر معاملة من معاملات النشر المنصوص عليها بالمادة 12 تحت طائلة عدم جواز تذرعه بالايفاء ازاء دائني البائع او المتفرغ. اذا قدم أحد هؤلاء الدائنين خلال المهلة السابق ذكرها اعتراضا على الايفاء توجب على المشتري او المتفرغ له ان بمتنع عنه تحت طائلة النتيجة ذاتها إلى ان يبت القضاء بالاعتراض. 

المادة 14- يحق لكل دائن للبائع او المتفرغ سواء كان دينه مستحقا او غير مستحق ان يقدم خلال المهلة المبينة بالمادة السابقة اعتراضا موجها إلى المحكمة التي تشرف على السجل التجاري الخاص الذي سجل فيه البيع يذكر فيه، تحت طائلة البطلان سبب الدين الذي له ومقداره، ويرفق باعتراضه صورة عن سند الدين اذا كان لديه سند، وعلى هذا الدائن ان يعين في اعتراضه محل اقامة مختار في نطاق اختصاص المحكمة الموجه اليها الاعتراض، وان لم يعينه اعتبر متخذا محل اقامة في قلم المحكمة. 

المادة 15- في حال الاعتراض على ايفاء الثمن يعود للبائع او المتفرغ ان يطلب إلى قاضي الامور المستعجلة، بعد انقضاء المهلة المحددة بالمادة 13 الترخيص له بقبض الثمن بالرغم من الاعتراض شرط ان يؤمن في مصرف مقبول من الحكومة او في صندوق قصر العدل مبلغا كافيا لضمان ديون المعترضين كما يحددها القاضي المذكور. لا يعطي قاضي الامور المستعجلة الترخيص الا اذا ثبت له انه لا يوجد دائن معترض اخر بتصريح من المشتري او المتفرغ له مرفق بشهادة تؤيده صادرة من الموظف المكلف مسك السجل التجاري الخاص. يدون التصريح المشار اليه اعلاه بمحضر ينظمه قاضي الامور المستعجلة ويوقعه المشتري او المتفرغ له. ويسأل هذا الاخير عن عدم صحة ذلك التصريح. بعد تنفيذ قرار قاضي الامور المستعجلة تتحول مفاعيل الاعتراض على من اودع لديه المبلغ المقرر ايداعه ويخصص هذا المبلغ بالامتياز لضمان الدين الذي سبب الاعتراض ولا يجوز لدائن المؤسسة ان يقبضه الا بناء على قرار قضائي. 

المادة 16- للمشتري او المتفرغ له رغم الاعتراض ان يستحصل على قرار من قاضي الامور المستعجلة يرخص له بايداع الثمن لدى مصرف مقبول من الحكومة او في صندوق قصر العدل 

المادة 17- للبائع، في حال بطلان الاعتراض شكلا، او عدم ثبوته اساسا، كما في حالة عدم استحضاره امام المحكمة المختصة خلال عشرة ايام بعد الاعتراض عند عدم وجود سند تنفيذي - ان يطلب إلى قاضي الامور المستعجلة الترخيص له بقبض الثمن. 

المادة 18- خلال مهلة عشرة ايام ابتداء من نهاية النشر الملحوظ في المادة 12 يمكن لكل دائن له رهن على المؤسسة المباعة او المتفرغ عنها او تقدم باعتراض وفقا للمادة 15 ان يطلع في المقام المختار على صك البيع و الاعتراضات وان يعرض شراء المؤسسة لنفسه او لحساب غيره بثمن يفوق الثمن المتفق عليه بنسبة السدس على الاقل اذا كان هذا الثمن غير كاف لايفاء الدائنين المقيدين او المعترضين . 

المادة 19- يقدم العرض المنصوص عليه بالمادة السابقة باستدعاء مسجل لدى الكاتب العدل يوجه إلى القاضي المشرف على السجل التجاري الخاص المسجل فيه البيع ويبلغ بواسطة الكاتب المكلف مسك هذا السجل إلى جميع اصحاب العلاقة المسجلة اسماؤهم فيه وينشر في الصحف المعينة بالمادة 12. خلال عشرين يوما من آخر معاملة نشر يجوز التقدم بعرض زيادات على الثمن على الشكل المحدد بالفقرة السابقة شرط ان يفوق كل عرض العرض الذي سبقه بنسبة السدس وتبلغ هذه العروض إلى اصحاب العلاقة بكتب مضمونة ترسل إلى محلات الاقامة المختارة. لا يقبل في المزايدة الا الاشخاص الذين اودعوا في مصرف مقبول من الحكومة او في صندوق قصر العدل مبلغا لا يقل عن ثلث الثمن المعروض سابقا مضافاً اليه الزيادة المعروضة من المزايدة. بنهاية مهلة العشرين يوما المحددة اعلاه يحيل القاضي المؤسسة إلى من عرض اعلى ثمن. 

المادة 20- اذا وجدت وزارة المالية ان الثمن المعين في عقد البيع ضئيل بالنسبة لقيمة المؤسسة الحقيقية فلها، في كل مرحلة من مراحل معاملات البيع ان تطلب طرحها للبيع بالمزاد العلني تأمينا لاستيفاء ضريبة الدخل. 

المادة 21- عندما يحدد ثمن البيع بصورة نهائية سواء حصل او لم يحصل زيادة وفي حال عدم اتفاق الدائنين على توزيع الثمن بصورة حبية يترتب على المشتري او المتفرغ له بناء على انذار من اي دائن وفي الخمسة عشر يوما التالية ان يودع في صندوق قصر العدل القسم المستحق من الثمن والرصيد تدريجيا وفقا للاستحقاقات وذلك لحساب كافة الاعتراضات الحاصلة بين يديه و القيود المثقلة للمؤسسة و التفرغات المبلغة له ويجري التوزيع بين الدائنين بقرار من القاضي الذي تولى البيع. 

الفصل الثاني - رهن المؤسسات التجارية 


الجزء الاول - اصول انشاء الرهن ، اثاره 


المادة 22- فيما خلا الرهونات الخاصة التي تتعلق بعناصر منفردة غير اساسية من المؤسسة و التي تخضع لقواعد الرهن العادية يمكن ان تكون المؤسسة التجارية بمجملها موضوعا لرهن بدون نزع يد فعلي وفقا للاحكام المحددة فيما يلي: 

المادة 23- يمكن ان تكون العناصر الاتية فقط مشمولة بالرهن على اعتبار انها داخلة في مؤسسة تجارية: الشعار و الاسم التجاري وحق الايجار والزبائن و المركز و المفروشات التجارية والمعدات او الآلات المستعملة لاستثمار المؤسسة وبراءات الاختراع والاجازات وعلامات المصانع والتجارة و الرسوم والنماذج الصناعية وبصورة عامة حقوق الملكية الصناعية او الادبية او الفنية العائدة للمؤسسة. وعند عدم تعيين العناصر المشمولة بالرهن فانه لا يشمل سوى الشعار و الاسم وحق الايجار و الزبائن و المركز. ان الشهادة الاضافية التابعة لبراءة الاختراع والصادرة بتاريخ لاحق للرهن تتبع مصير البراءة وتخضع مثلها للرهن القائم. لا يمكن ان تكون البضائع موضوعا لرهن الا وفقا لاحكام المادة 264 وما يليها من قانون التجارة. اذا تضمنت المؤسسة التجارية مركزا رئيسيا وفروعا فان الرهن لا يشمل الفروع الا اذا ورد على ذلك بند صريح في العقد يحدد موقع كل منها. 

المادة 24- ينشأ امتياز الدائن المرتهن على المؤسسة بقيد الرهن في سجل خاص يصار إلى تنظيمه في قلم محكمة البداية التي تستثمر المؤسسة ضمن نطاقها ويجري القيد بناء لاستدعاء من الدائن المرتهن مرفق بعقد الرهن. يتبع الامتياز المؤسسة في كل يد تنتقل اليها فيما بعد. يجب ان تتم المعاملة نفسها في قلم كل محكمة يوجد ضمن نطاقها فرع للمؤسسة مشمول بالرهن . 

المادة 25- تحدد مرتبة الدائنين المرتهنين فيما بينهم بالاستناد إلى تاريخ قيد كل منهم ويأتي الدائنون المقيدون في نهار واحد بنفس المرتبة. عندما تكون المعدات المستعملة لاستثمار المؤسسة التجارية قد اصبحت عقارا بالتخصيص وعندما يوجد في آن واحد دائنون مرتهنون مقيدون على المؤسسة ودائنون اصحاب تأمين مقيدون على العقار فإن حقوق كل من الدائنين في الفئتين على المعدات تحدد بالاستناد إلى تاريخ قيد كل منها. 

المادة 26- في حال نقل مركز المؤسسة التجارية يجب على صاحبها ان يبلغ كافة مرتهنيها بكتاب مضمون مع اشعار بالاستلام مرسل بالبريد على الاقل خمسة عشر يوما قبل نقل المركز وان يعلمهم بموقع المركز الجديد للمؤسسة والا تصبح الديون المضمونة مستحقة الاداء فورا. يجب على صاحب المؤسسة في الايام العشرة التي تلي النقل الفعلي لمركزها ان يطلب تصحيح القيد المتعلق بالمركز تحت طائلة غرامة بقيمة الف ليرة لبنانية يقررها القاضي التجاري عند عدم تقديمه ذلك الطلب. اذا كان الدائنون المقيدون يعتبرون ان من شأن نقل مركز المؤسسة ان ينقص من قيمتها بحيث تصبح دون قيمة ديونهم فانه يحق لهم ان يطلبوا من القاضي ان يقرر اسقاط الاجل وفقا للمادة 113 من قانون الموجبات و العقود. 

المادة 27- يمكن حسب تقدير القاضي اسقاط اجل الديون ، حتى العادية منها، الناشئة بتاريخ سابق للعقد عن استثمار المؤسسة التجارية في حال قيد رهن على هذه المؤسسة. 

المادة 28- على المالك الذي يطلب فسخ اجارة العقار الذي تستثمر فيه مؤسسة تجارية مثقلة بقيود، ان يبلغ طلبه إلى الدائنين المقيدين بتاريخ سابق في محل الاقامة المختار من قبلهم و المعين بقيودهم. ولا يجوز ان يصدر الحكم بفسخ الاجارة الا بعد انقضاء شهر على التبليغ. يحق للدائنين المقيدين، خلال المهلة المعينة بالفقرة السابقة، ان يتدخلوا في المحاكمة لحماية مصالحهم واذا كان طلب فسخ الاجارة مبنيا على عدم دفع الايجار فيحق لهم ولكل منهم ان يدفع بدل الايجار المستحق، او ان يودعه اذا كان موضوع نزاع ، في مصرف مقبول من الدولة، وان يطلب إلى المحكمة المعروضة عليها الدعوى السماح له بتنفيذ الرهن ولو قبل استحقاق الدين، وبيع المؤسسة بالمزايدة، وللمحكمة في هذه الحالة ان تقرر ما تراه ملائما من تدابير حسب ظروف القضية. ان الفسخ الحبي للاجازة لا يسري على الدائنين المرتهنين الا اذا ابلغ اليهم في محلات الاقامة المختارة ومضي شهر دون اعتراض عليه. يحق للدائنين خلال المدة المذكورة ممارسة الدعوى غير المباشرة باسم المدين للحصول على التعويض الذي كان بإمكان هذا الاخير الحصول عليه. 

الجزء الثاني - حجز المؤسسة المرهونة 


المادة 29- ان رهن المؤسسة التجارية لا يخول المرتهن حق تملكها مباشرة في حال عدم ايفائه الدين. وكل شرط يرمي إلى مثل هذا التملك المباشر باطل. 

المادة 30- يحق لكل دائن يقوم بمعاملات حجز تنفيذي، كما يحق للمدين الذي تجري بحقه هذه المعاملات ان يطلب بيع المؤسسة بمجملها مع معداتها والبضائع التابعة لها امام المحكمة التي تستثمر في منطقة اختصاصها. تقرر هذه المحكمة ، بناء لطلب الدائن او المدين، انه في حال عدم تسديد الدين في مهنة تحددها يصار إلى بيع المؤسسة بعد انذار الدائنين المقيدين واجراء معاملات النشر وفقا لاحكام المادة 30 من هذا المرسوم الاشتراعي وتحيل المحكمة صورة عن قرارها إلى رئيس دائرة الاجراء المختصة لتنفيذه على اصله. ان استئناف قرار المحكمة بالبيع لا يوقف التنفيذ حكما، وانما يحق لمحكمة الاستئناف وقف تنفيذه مع تعيين حارس قضائي للمؤسسة. 

المادة 31- يحق للدائن المرتهن المقيد على المؤسسة التجارية والذي استحق دينه ان يطلب بيع هذه المؤسسة بعد انقضاء ثمانية ايام على انذار بالدفع وجه للمدين واذا اقتضى الامر للشخص الثالث الواضع يده على المؤسسة وبقي بدون نتيجة. يقدم الطلب للمحكمة التي تستثمر المؤسسة ضمن منطقة اختصاصها ويحال قرار البيع الذي تصدره إلى رئيس دائرة الاجراء لينفذ على اصله. 

المادة 32- خمسة عشر يوما على الاقل قبل الموعد المعين للبيع يوجه رئيس دائرة الاجراء لصاحب المؤسسة وللدائنين المقيدين بتاريخ سابق لقرار البيع في محلات الاقامة المختارة والمعينة في قيودهم انذارا لاجل الاطلاع على دفتر الشروط والادلاء بأقوالهم وملاحظاتهم وحضور المزايدة اذا شاؤوا. يجري البيع بعد عشرة ايام على الاقل من تاريخ لصق اعلانات تتضمن اسم ومهنة ومحل اقامة المنفذ وصاحب المؤسسة و القرار الذي تتم المعاملة بالاستناد اليه واختيار محل اقامة في مكان مركز المحكمة التي تستثمر المؤسسة في نطاق صلاحيتها والعناصر المختلفة المكونة للمؤسسة ونوع اعمالها وموقعها وقيمة الطرح لكل منها و المكان و النهار و الساعة المحددة للمزايدة واسم ومحل اقامة المأمور الرسمي المكلف بالمزايدة والمودع لديه دفتر الشروط. يجب ان تلصق هذه الاعلانات بهمة المأمور المذكور على الباب الرئيسي للعقار الواقعة فيه المؤسسة وعلى باب المحكمة التي تستثمر تلك المؤسسة في نطاق اختصاصها . قبل عشرة ايام من موعد البيع ينشر اعلان يتضمن البيانات نفسها في الجريدة الرسمية وفي جريدة اخرى يعينها رئيس دائرة الاجراء. يثبت اجراء النشر في محضر البيع. تنظر محكمة المزايدة، عند الاقتضاء، في اسباب بطلان معاملات البيع السابقة للمزايدة وفي النفقات. ويجب، تحت طائلة الاسقاط، الادلاء بأسباب البطلان قبل يومين على الاقل من موعد المزايدة. 

المادة 33- في حال نكول من رست عليه المزايدة عن تنفيذ شروط الاحالة تباع المؤسسة على مسؤوليته وفقا للاصول الملحوظة في المادة 31 من هذا المرسوم الاشتراعي. يلزم المزايد الناكل تجاه دائني البائع نفسه بالفرق بين الثمن الذي عرضه و الثمن الذي دفع نتيجة البيع الجاري على اثر نكوله دون ان يحق له المطالبة بالزيادة اذا وجدت. 

المادة 34- لا يصار إلى بيع مستقل لعنصر او لعدة عناصر من مؤسسة تجارية مثقلة بالقيود بناء لمعاملة حجز تنفيذي او بالاستناد إلى احكام هذا الفصل الا بعد انقضاء مهلة ادناها عشرة ايام على ابلاغ للملاحقة مرسل للدائنين الذين تقيدوا خمسة عشر يوما على الاقل قبل هذا الابلاغ وموجه إلى محل الاقامة المختار من قبلهم في قيودهم . خلال مهلة العشرة أيام المذكورة يحق لكل دائن مقيد سواء كان دينه مستحقا ام لا ان يستحضر اصحاب العلاقة امام المحكمة التي تستثمر المؤسسة ضمن نطاق صلاحيتها للمطالبة ببيع كافة عناصر المؤسسة اما بناء لاستدعاء الدائن الملاحق واما بناء لاستدعائه ووفقا للاحكام والاصول الملحوظة في هذا الفصل. تباع المعدات و البضائع في آن واحد مع المؤسسة بناء لقيم طرح مستقلة او مقابل اسعار مستقلة اذا كان دفتر الشروط يفرض على المزايد شراءها بالاستناد إلى تقدير خبراء. يصار على تخصيص نسبي للثمن لجهة عناصر المؤسسة الغير مشمولة بالامتيازات المقيدة. 

المادة 35- لا تقبل أية زيادة على الثمن عندما يكون البيع قد جرى بالمزاد العلني وفقا للاصول الملحوظة في هذا الفصل. في كل الحالات الاخرى يمكن للدائن المقيد على المؤسسة ان يتقدم بزيادة بنسبة سدس الثمن عملا بأحكام المادتين 18 و19 من هذا المرسوم الاشتراعي. 

المادة 36- يجب ان تعتبر كافة الدعاوى التي تنشأ عن تطبيق احكام هذا الفصل مستلزمة العجلة وان تفصل على هذا الاساس. 

الفصل الثالث - تقديم المؤسسات التجارية لشركات 


المادة 37- يجب ان يحاط الغير علما بكل تقديم مؤسسة تجارية حاصل لشركة قائمة او في طور التكوين وفقا للشروط المحددة في المواد 10 و11 و12 من هذا المرسوم الاشتراعي. في الاعلانات بالجرائد يستبدل اختيار محل الاقامة بتعيين قلم المحكمة التي تقع المؤسسة ضمن نطاقها و التي يجب على دائني مقدم المؤسسة ان يصرحوا فيه عن ديونهم. يمكن لكل دائن للشريك المقدم لا يستفيد من رهن مقيد على المؤسسة التجارية ان يصرح في قلم المحكمة المذكورة عن صفته كدائن وعن مقدار دينه حتى انقضاء اليوم العاشر الذي يلي النشر الثاني. ويسلمه الكاتب ايصالا عن تصريحه. خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التي تلي انقضاء المهلة المنوه عنها يجوز لكل شريك غير الشريك مقدم المؤسسة ان يطلب ابطال الشركة او ابطال تقديم المؤسسة . وفي حال عدم التقدم بهكذا طلب، او اذا لم يقرر الابطال، تكون الشركة ملزمة بالتضامن مع مقدم المؤسسة بتسديد الديون المصرح عنها في المهلة وفقا للاصول المبينة اعلاه. 

الفصل الرابع - التعاقد على إدارة المؤسسة التجارية 


المادة 38- يجوز اجراء عقود يكون موضوعها إدارة المؤسسات التجارية ان عقد الادارة البسيطة هو العقد الذي بموجبه يسلم صاحب مؤسسة تجارية استثمار هذه المؤسسة او استثمار فرع لها لشخص يكون حسب الاحوال اما وكيلا مأجورا واما مستخدما عاديا بشكل انه يكون للعقد تارة صفة عقد وكالة واخرى صفة عقد استخدام. ان عقد الادارة و التأجير او عقد الادارة الحرة هو العقد الذي بموجبه يستأجر المدير المؤسسة لاجل استثمارها لحسابه الخاص ويحمل وحده اعباء هذا الاستثمار من حيث ان صاحب المؤسسة الذي اجراها لا يكون ملزما بتعهدات المدير. 

المادة 39- يجب ان يعلن عن كل عقد إدارة حرة في الجريدة الرسمية وفي جريدة محلية في موقع المؤسسة خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التي تلي تاريخ حصوله. خلال خمسة عشر يوما التي تلي الاعلان المذكور يمكن لكل دائن للمؤجر ان يطلب من المحكمة اعتبار دين المؤجر مستحق الاداء فورا ويمكن للمحكمة اجابة هذا الطلب اذا قدرت ان من شأن الادارة الحرة ان تعرض تحصيل الدين للخطر. 

المادة 40- خلال المهلة ذاتها يجب ان يدون كل عقد إدارة حرة في السجل التجاري باسم المؤجر اذا كان تاجرا وفي مطلق الاحوال باسم المستأجر تحت طائلة غرامة من خمسماية إلى الف ليرة لبنانية يحكم بها وفقا للمادة 37 من قانون التجارة. يأمر القاضي بإجراء القيد المهمل تدوينه خلال مهلة خمسة عشر يوما وفي حال عدم الخضوع للاصول يتعرض المخالف لغرامة جديدة. 

المادة 41- يبقى مؤجر المؤسسة حتى اتمام النشر المبين اعلاه مسؤولا بالتضامن مع المدير المستأجر عن الديون المعقودة من قبل هذا الاخير بمناسبة استثمار المؤسسة. 

المادة 42- يجب ان يعلن انتهاء الادارة الحرة وفقا للمادتين 39 و40 ويبقى المستأجر مسؤولا بالتضامن مع المؤجر عن الديون المعقودة لاجل استثمار المؤسسة حتى اليوم الخامس عشر بعد اتمام الاعلان. 

المادة 43- للمدير المستأجر صفة التاجر وهو يخضع لكافة موجبات التجار وفقا للكتاب الاول من قانون التجارة كما يخضع لاحكام الصلح الواقي والافلاس المنصوص عنها في الكتاب الخامس من القانون المذكور. 

المادة 44- يجب على المدير المستأجر ان يذكر في مطلع كافة المستندات الموجهة او المسلمة للغير لحاجات تجارته صفته كمدير مستأجر ومكان ورقم قيده في السجل التجاري تحت طائلة العقوبة الملحوظة في المادة 37 من هذا المرسوم الاشتراعي بالاضافة إلى الزامه بالتعويض في حال الحاق الضرر بالغير بسبب اهماله. 

المادة 45- فيما عدا ذلك تحدد مفاعيل عقد الادارة باتفاق الفريقين وبتطبيق قانون الموجبات و العقود حسب نوع الادارة. 

المادة 46- عندما يكون المتعاقدون قد قصدوا اخفاء عملية اخرى عن الغير تحت ستار عقد إدارة كعملية بيع او تقديم لشركة انهم يكونون ملزمين بالتضامن تجاه اصحاب العلاقة عن كافة الديون المتعلقة باستثمار المؤسسة بالاضافة إلى العقوبات الاخرى التي يمكن ان تنتج عند الاقتضاء عن تطبيق احكام القانون العادي. 

الكتاب الثاني - في الشركات التجارية 


الباب الاول - احكام عامة 


المادة 42 - ان القواعد التي نص عليها قانون الموجبات فيما يختص بعقد الشركة تطبق على الشركات التجارية بشرط ان لا تكون تلك القواعد مخالفة لقواعد هذا القانون مخالفة صريحة او ضمنية. 

المادة 43- جميع الشركات التجارية - ما عدا شركات المحاصة - يجب اثباتها بعقد مكتوب. على انه يجوز للغير عند الاقتضاء ان يثبت بجميع الوسائل وجود الشركة او وجود أي نص يختص بها. 

المادة 44- ان الصكوك التأسيسية لجميع الشركات التجارية - ما عدا شركات المحاصة - يجب نشرها باجراء المعاملات المبينة فيما يلي والا كانت باطلة. 

المادة 45- ان جميع الشركات التجارية - ما عدا شركات المحاصة - تتمتع بالشخصية المعنوية. 

الباب الثاني - شركات التضامن 


المادة 46- شركة التضامن هي التي تعمل تحت عنوان معين لها وتؤلف ما بين شخصين او عدة اشخاص مسؤولين بصفة شخصية وبوجه التضامن عن ديون الشركة. 

المادة 47- يجوز ان يكون الصك التأسيسي رسميا كما يجوز ان يكون ذا توقيع خاص على انه يجب في الحالة الاخيرة ان يكتب من الصك نسخ بقدر عدد الشركاء. 

المادة 48- يجب في خلال الشهر الذي تتأسس فيه الشركة ان تودع صورة او نسخة من الصك التاسيسي لدى قلم المحكمة البدائية في منطقة مركز الشركة. 

المادة 49- ويجب ايضا في خلال المهلة نفسها ان تسجل الشركة في السجل التجاري المختص بمنطقة مركزها. ويكون هذا النشر موجزا ومشتملا على جميع المعلومات التي تهم معرفتها الغير وخصوصا: 1- اسم كل من الشركاء وشهرته وجنسية ومحل اقامته وعنوان الشركة. 2- شكل الشركة. 3- موضوعها. 4- مركزها الاصلي ومراكز فروعها ووكالاتها. 5- مبلغ راسمالها والقيمة المنسوبة إلى مقدمات الشركاء العينية. 6- اسماء الشركاء او اسماء المفوضين الذين يوقعون عن الشركة. 7- تاريخ التأسيس ومدة الشركة. 

المادة 50- اذا اجري فيما بعد تعديل في الصك التأسيسي وجب ايداع نسخة جديدة عنه لدى قلم المحكمة. ووجب ايضا التسجيل في السجل التجاري اذا كانت هناك مدرجات تهم الغير. 

المادة 51- التخلف عن ايداع الصك التأسيسي لدى قلم المحكمة او عدم تسجيله في السجل التجاري يؤدي إلى بطلان الشركة ويجعل جميع الشركاء عند وقوع ضرر على الغير مسؤولين بوجه التضامن. والتخلف عن ذكر نص يهم الغير في قانون الشركة المودع لدى قلم المحكمة او في الخلاصة المدرجة في السجل التجاري يجعل هذا النص غير نافذ في حق ذوي الشأن كما ان التخلف عن نشر التعديلات التي ادخلت على صك الشركة بجعل هذه التعديلات غير نافذة في حق الغير. 

المادة 52- ان البطلان الناشئ عن عدم النشر لا يسقط بمرور الزمن ويحق لجميع ذوي الشأن ان يدلوا به. اما الشركاء فليس لهم ان يتذرعوا به ضد الغير. غير انه اذا اجريت معاملات النشر متأخرة فان الذين عاقدوا الشركة قبل التصحيح يحق لهم دون سواهم التذرع بالبطلان الذي استهدفت له الشركة. 

المادة 53- كل شريك في شركة تضامن يعد كأنه يتعاطى بنفسه التجارة تحت عنوان شركة فكل منهم يكتسب صفة التاجر القانونية. وافلاس الشركة يؤدي إلى الافلاس الشخصي لكل من الشركاء. 

المادة 54- يتألف عنوان الشركة من اسماء جميع الشركاء او من اسماء عدد منهم مع اضافة كلمة "شركاؤهم". ويجب على الدوام ان يتوافق عنوان الشركة مع هيئتها الحالية وكل شخص اجنبي عن الشركة يرضى عن علم بادراج اسمه في عنوان شركة يصبح مسؤولا عن ديونها لدى أي شخص ينخدع بذلك. 

المادة 55- انه فيما خلا التفرغات المنصوص عليها صراحة في الصك التأسيسي لا يجوز للشريك التفرغ للغير عن حصته في فوائد الشركة الا برضى جميع الشركاء وبشرط القيام بمعاملات النشر. على انه يجوز لاحد الشركاء ان يحول للغير الحقوق والمنافع المختصة بنصيبه في الشركة لان هذا الاتفاق لا يكون له من مفعول الا بين المتعاقدين. 

المادة 56- يعود الحق في إدارة الاشغال إلى جميع الشركاء الا اذا كان نظام الشركة او صك لاحق يقضي بان تناط الادارة بشريك واحد او بعدة شركاء او بشخص اخر وان يكن اجنبيا عن الشركة. 

المادة 57- يعزل مديرو الاشغال على الطريقة التي عينوا بها اما اذا كان العزل جائرا فانه يفتح سبيلا للمطالبة ببدل العطل والضرر على الشروط المبينة في المادة 822 من قانون الموجبات. واذا عين مدير جديد بدلا من مدير نظامي وجب نشر هذا الاستبدال. 

المادة 58- يجوز لمديري الاشغال ان يقوموا بجميع الاعمال اللازمة لتسيير مشروع الشركة تسييرا منتظما. الا اذا كانت سلطتهم محدودة بمقتضى نظام الشركة. 

المادة 59- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. لا يجوز للمديرين ان يعقدوا أي اتفاق لحسابهم الخاص مع الشركة او أي اتفاق يكون لهم او لاحدهم فيه مصلحة مباشرة او غير مباشرة الا بترخيص خاص من الشركاء يجدد عند الاقتضاء كل سنة. تستثنى من هذا المنع العقود العادية التي تتناول عمليات تجريها الشركة مع زبائنها. 

المادة 60- كذلك لا يجوز لمديري الاشغال ان يديروا مشروعا مشابها لمشروع الشركة الا بمقتضى اجازة تجدد في كل سنة. 

المادة 61- اذا وجد عدة مديرين للاشغال، كان لكل منهم حق المعارضة في العمليات التي ينوي عقدها الاخرون. وعندئذ يتخذ القرار بغاليبة اصوات المديرين المذكورين، ما لم تكن المعارضة مبنية على اعتبار ان العمل المنوي اجراؤه ذو صفة مخالفة لنظام الشركة. ففي هذه الحالة يكون تقدير صفة العمل مختصا بالمحكمة. 

المادة 62- تكون الشركة ملزمة بما يعمله مديرو الاشغال كلما تصرفوا ضمن حدود سلطتهم ووقعوا بعنوان الشركة التجاري ولو كان استعمالهم بهذا التوقيع في سبيل مصلحتهم الشخصية ما لم يكن الشخص الثالث سيء النية. 

المادة 63- يحق لدائني الشركة ان يقاضوها وانما يجب عليهم قبل ذلك ان يرسلوا اليها انذارا بطلب الايفاء. كما يحق لهم ان يقاضوا كل شريك كان في عداد شركائها وقت التعاقد. ويكون هؤلاء الشركاء ملزمين بالايفاء على وجه التضامن من ثرواتهم الخاصة. 

المادة 64- ان اسباب الحل الشاملة لجميع الشركات هي: 1- انقضاء المدة التي اسست من اجلها الشركة. 2- انتهاء المشروع المراد اجراؤه على وجه مألوف. 3- زوال موضوع المشروع نفسه. وعلاوة على ما تقدم يجوز دائماً للمحكمة ان تقضي بناء على طلب بعض الشركاء اما بحل 
الشركة لاسباب عادلة تقدر المحكمة مرماها واما باخراج احد الشركاء لعدم قيامه بموجباته نحو 
الشركة.


المادة 65- وتخضع شركات التضامن علاوة على ما تقدم لاسباب الحل الآتية: 1- مشيئة احد الشركاء اذا كانت الشركة مؤلفة لمدة غير محدودة وكان اعتزال هذا الشريك لا يعود بالضررعلى مصالح الشركة المشروعة في الظروف التي يحدث فيها. 2- اذا طرأ على شخص احد الشركاء ما افقده الأهلية العامة. 3- افلاس احد الشركاء. على انه يجوز لبقية الشركاء ان يقرروا باجماع الآراء استمرار الشركة فيما بينهم بمعزل عن الشريك الذي استقال او فقد الاهلية او افلس. وانما يجب عليهم حينئذ ان يجروا معاملة النشر القانونية. 

المادة 66- اذا لم يكن في قانون الشركة نص مخالف فان شركة التضامن اذا توفي احد شركائها تستمر بين الاحياء من الشركاء ما لم يترك المتوفي زوجا او فرعا تصير اليه حقوقه. اما اذا كانت الحال على العكس فان الشركة تستمر مع زوج الشريك او فروعه وتكون لهم صفة شركاء التوصية. 

المادة 67- في جميع الاحوال تعين قيمة حقوق الشريك المتوفي او المخرج بموجب قائمة جرد خاصة، ما لم ينص قانون الشركة على طريقة اخرى للتخمين. 

المادة 68- ان حل الشركة - فيما عدا الحالة التي يكون فيها الحل منطبقا على نص الصك التأسيسي - يجب نشره كالصك نفسه وفي خلال المهلة نفسها. ويجري الامر على هذا المنوال عند اخراج احد الشركاء واستمرار الشركة بعد وفاة احدهم. 

المادة 69- بعد الحل تبقى شخصية الشركات التجارية كأنها موجودة في المدة اللازمة للتصفية ولاجل حاجة التصفية فقط. 

المادة 70- اذا كان قانون الشركة لم ينص على تعيين المصفي او المصفين ولم يتفق الشركاء على اختيارهم فتعينهم المحكمة التي يكون مركز الشركة موجودا في منطقتها. 

المادة 71- ان نتيجة الاختيار او القرار القضائي المتضمن تعيين المصفين يجب نشره بعناية هؤلاء. 

المادة 72- يجب على المصفين عندما يتولون وظائفهم ان يضعوا قائمة الجرد مع مديري اشغال الشركة. 

المادة 73- يقوم المصفون بتحصيل ما يكون للشركة من الديون في ذمة الغير او في ذمة الشركاء ويوفون ما عليها من الديون ويبيعون موجوداتها ويقومون بجميع الاعمال التي تقتضيها التصفية. على انه لا يجوز لهم ان يواصلوا استثمار مشروع الشركة ولا ان يتنازلوا عن مؤسسة الشركة بالجملة الا بمقتضى ترخيص خاص من الشركاء. 

المادة 74- يجب على المصفين ان يقدموا للشركاء اذا طلبوا جميع المعلومات عن حالة التصفية. على انه لا يجوز ان تقام العراقيل في سبيل التصفية بسبب مطالب غير مشروعة. 

المادة 75- تجري القسمة وفاقا لشروط عقد الشركة وتراعي فوق ذلك احكام المواد 941 ، 949 من قانون الموجبات. 


المادة 76- في جميع الشركات التجارية ومع الاحتفاظ بالدعاوى التي يمكن ان تقام على المصفين بصفة كونهم مصفين - تسقط بمرور الزمن دعاوى دائني الشركة على الشركاء او ورثتهم او خلفائهم في الحقوق بعد انقضاء خمس سنوات على حل الشركة او على خروج احد الشركاء فيما يختص بالدعاوى الموجهة على هذا الشريك. وتبتدئ مدة مرور الزمن من يوم اتمام النشر في جميع الحالات التي يكون النشر فيها واجبا ومن يوم اختتام التصفية في الدعاوى الناشئة عن التصفية نفسها. ويمكن وقف مرور الزمن او قطعه وفاقا لقواعد الحق العام. 

الباب الثالث - في الشركات المغفلة 


المادة 77- الشركة المغفلة هي شركة عارية من العنوان تؤلف بين عدد من الاشخاص يكتتبون باسهم أي اسناد قابلة للتداول ولا يكونون مسؤولين عن ديون الشركة الا بقدر ما وضعوه من المال. 

المادة 78- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 54 تاريخ 16/6/1977. - تخضع لقانون التجارة واعرافها كل شركة مغفلة ايا كان موضوعها. يجب ان يكون لجميع الشركات المغفلة المؤسسة في لبنان مركز رئيسي في الاراضي اللبنانية وتكون هذه الشركات حكما رغم كل نص مخالف، من الجنسية اللبنانية. يجب ان يكون ثلث رأسمال الشركات المغفلة التي يكون موضوعها استثمار مصلحة عامة اسهما اسمية لمساهمين لبنانيين ولا يصح التفرغ عن هذه الاسهم باية صفة كانت الا لمساهمين لبنانيين وذلك تحت طائلة البطلان. 

الفصل الاول - في تأسيس الشركات المغفلة 


المادة 79- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. لا يجوز ان يقل عدد المؤسسين عن ثلاثة، ويمنع على اي شخص ان يشترك في تأسيس شركة مغفلة اذا كان قد اعلن افلاسه ولم يستعد اعتباره منذ عشر سنوات على الاقل او اذا كان محكوما عليه في لبنان او في الخارج منذ اقل من عشر سنوات لارتكابه او لمحاولة ارتكابه جناية او جنحة تطبق عليها عقوبات الاحتيال او اختلاس اموال او قيم او اصدار شيكات دون مؤونة عن سوء نية او النيل من مكانة الدولة المالية بمعنى المادتين 319 و320 من قانون العقوبات او اخفاء الاشياء المحصول عليها بواسطة هذه الجرائم. تطبق نفس الشروط على ممثلي الاشخاص المعنويين الذين يشتركون في تأسيس الشركة. يسأل المؤسسون بالتضامن عن الالتزامات التي تعقد والنفقات التي تبذل لاجل تاسيس الشركة ولا يحق لهم ان يرجعوا بها على المكتتبين اذا لم تؤسس الشركة. 

المادة 80- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 54 تاريخ 16/6/1977. مع مراعاة احكام القوانين والانظمة التي تخضع ممارسة بعض النشاطات لترخيص مسبق، لا يحتاج تأسيس الشركات المغفلة إلى الترخيص من السلطات الادارية. يجب ان يودع ويسجل نظام الشركة المغفلة وكل تعديل لا حق لدى الكاتب العدل التابع له مركز الشركة الرئيسي. 

المادة 81- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يجب على المؤسسين قبل كل دعوة توجه إلى الجمهور لاجل الاكتتاب برأسمال الشركة ان ينشروا في الجريدة الرسمية وفي صحيفتين احداهما يومية محلية والثانية اقتصادية، بيانا يشتمل على توقيع كل منهم وعنوانه ويتضمن على الاخص تسمية الشركة ومركزها الرئيسي ومراكز فروعها وموضوعها ومدتها مقدار راسمالها وثمن الاسهم والمعجل منه وقيمة المقدمات العينية وبند الفائدة المحددة وشروط توزيع الارباح وعدد اعضاء مجلس الادارة ومرتباتهم المقررة في نظام الشركة وصلاحياتهم. ويجب ايضا ان تدرج الايضاحات التي يحتوي عليها البيان في وثيقة الاكتتاب الشخصية وشهادة السهم والاعلانات الملصقة والاذاعات والمناشير مع الاشارة إلى اعداد الصحف التي نشر فيها اليبان. 


المادة 82- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. كل مخالفة لاحكام المادة السابقة تستوجب دفع غرامة من الف إلى خمسة آلاف ليرة لبنانية، يحق للمحكمة أن تلغي عند الاقتضاء الاكتتابات المعقودة. 

المادة 83- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968 والقانون 120 تاريخ 9/3/1992. لا يجوز ان يكون راس مال الشركة المغفلة اقل نم ثلاثين مليون ليرة لبنانية ويجب الاكتتاب به كاملا. 

المادة 84- معدلة وفقا للقانون 120 تاريخ 9/3/1992. ان الثمن الادنى للسهم او لجزء منه هو الف ليرة لبنانية وعلى كل مكتتب ان يعجل مبلغ الربع على الاقل من مجموع ثمن اسهمه. 

المادة 85- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يجب على المؤسسين ان يودعوا المبالغ المدفوعة من المكتتبين قبل تأسيس الشركة بوجه نهائي في أحد المصارف المقبولة بشكل حساب مفتوح باسم الشركة مع جدول المكتتبين والمبلغ المدفوع من كل منهم. تسحب هذه المبالغ بعد تأسيس الشركة بامضاء الشخص او الاشخاص المعينين في نظام الشركة وذلك بعد ابراز نسخة مصدقة عن النظام وعن مرسوم الترخيص وعن محضر الجمعية التأسيسية. في حال عدم الايداع او سحب كل او بعض المبالغ المودعة او التصرف بها قبل الانتهاء من تاسيس الشركة يعاقب المخالفون بغرامة تعادل عشرة بالماية من قيمة المبلغ غير المودع او المسحوب او المتصرف به ويتعرضون عند الاقتضاء لعقوبات اساءة استعمال الائتمان او الادارة غير النزيهة فضلا عن المسؤولية المدنية التي ترتبها عليهم هكذا اعمال. اذا لم تؤسس الشركة في مدة ستة أشهر من تاريخ الترخيص يحق لكل مكتتب ان يراجع قاضي الامور المستعجلة لتعيين مدير موقت يعهد اليه بسحب المبالغ وارجاعها إلى المكتتبين بعد حسم نفقات التوزيع. 

المادة 86- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. ان صحة تخمين المقدمات العينية تخضع لتقدير خبير او عدة خبراء يعينهم رئيس محكمة المنطقة التابع لها مركز الشركة بموجب قرار يصدره بناء لطلب المؤسسين ويجب اختيار الخبير او الخبراء من لائحة الخبراء المقبولين رسميا لدى المحكمة. يحرم منح منافع خاصة لاي شخص في نظام الشركة. 

المادة 87- يوضع تقرير الخبراء قيد اطلاع المكتتبين ويجوز لهؤلاء ان يعدلوا اذ ذاك عن الاكتتابات اذا كان تخمين المؤسسين يزيد عشرين في المئة عن القيمة الحقيقية التي عينت للاموال المقدمة وللمنافع الخاصة بحسب تخمين اهل الخبرة. وللمؤسسين عندئذ ان يكتتبوا هم او يحملوا غيرهم على الاكتتاب باسهم المكتتبين الناكلين. 

المادة 88- ان الاسهم العينية يجب ان تكون مستوفاة القيمة تماما عند تأسيس الشركة. 

المادة 89- ويجب ان تبقى هذه الاسهم اسمية ومتصلة بالأرومة ومشتملة على طابع يدل على نوعها وعلى تاريخ تأسيس الشركة ولاتصبح قابلة للتداول الا بعد ان توافق الجمعية العمومية على حسابات السنة الثانية للشركة. على ان منع التداول المشار اليه لا يسري على الاسهم العينية التي خصت بمساهمي شركة مدغمة كانت اسهمها قابلة للتداول قبل ذلك. 

المادة 90- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يجب على المؤسسين في خلال الشهر الذي يلي تقرير الخبراء ان يعقدوا جمعية عمومية تأسيسية من المساهمين وان يعلنوا اجتماعها قبل الموعد بعشرة ايام ويعرضوا عليها تقرير الخبراء عن تخمين المقدمات العينية. وتتخذ القرارات وفاقا لقواعد النصاب و الغالبية المختصة بهذا النوع من الجمعيات ولا يشترك في التصويت أصحاب المقدمات العينية وان كانوا في الوقت نفسه مكتتبين باسهم نقدية او وكلاء لا مثال هؤلاء المكتتبين. ولا يتحتم اجراء معاملة الموافقة المشار اليها في جميع الاحوال التي لا يكون فيها مساهمون نقديون غير المساهمين العينيين. 

المادة 91- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. ان اتمام المعاملات المار ذكرها لا يمنع فيما بعد دعوى المسؤولية التي يمكن ان تقام بوجه التضامن خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ تأسيس الشركة على المؤسسين والمساهمين العينيين واعضاء مجلس الادارة الاولين ومفوضي المراقبة الاولين والخبراء عندما يتضح وجود مبالغة كبيرة مقصودة في تخمين المقدمات العينية. 

المادة 92- وفي جميع الاحوال تقوم الجمعية التأسيسية باجراء تحقيق بالاستناد إلى الاوراق المثبتة لترى ما إذا كانت الشروط اللازمة لتأسيس الشركة قد روعيت كما يجب. 

المادة 93- تعين الجمعية المشار اليها اعضاء مجلس الادارة الأول اذا كانوا لم يعينوا بمقتضى نظام الشركة وتعين ايضا مفوضي المراقبة الاولين. وتصبح الشركة مؤسسة منذ قبولهم. ويجب على اولئك الاعضاء والمفوضين ان يتحققوا ان الشركة اسست على الوجه القانوني وهم مسؤولون بالتضامن عن ذلك. 

المادة 94- اذا اسست شركة مغفلة على وجه غير قانوني جاز لكل ذي علاقة في خلال مهلة خمس سنوات ان ينذرها بوجوب اتمام المعاملة المهملة. فاذا لم تعمد في خلال شهر إلى اجراء معاملة التصحيح جاز لذي العلاقة ان يطلب الحكم ببطلان الشركة. ولا يجوز للشركاء ان يدلوا على الغير ببطلان الشركة. وتصفى الشركة المبطلة كالشركة الفعلية. 

المادة 95- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. اذا كان تاسيس الشركة غير قانوني يحق للشركاء وللغير ان يقيموا بالاضافة إلى دعوى البطلان دعوى المسؤولية التضامنية على المؤسسين واعضاء مجلس الادارة الاولين ومفوضي المراقبة الاولين وكذلك على المساهمين العينيين والخبراء اذا كانت معاملات التحقيق لم تتم بصدق وامانة. الا انه يلزم المدعي ان يثبت توفر الرابطة السببية بين عيب التأسيس والضرر الذي لحق به. يكون لدعوى المسؤولية نفس المدة المحددة لدعوى البطلان على ان لا تنقص عن ثلاث سنوات باصلاح عيب التأسيس. 

المادة 96- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يعاقب بغرامة من خمسماية إلى خمسة آلاف ليرة لبنانية الاشخاص الذين سلموا ولو عن حسن نية إلى المكتتبين شهادات اسهم نهائية لشركة مغفلة مؤسسة على وجه غير قانوني وكذلك الاشخاص الذين باعوا او اشتركوا في بيع امثال تلك الاسهم او نشروا رسميا سعرها ويشترط على الاقل ان يكون عيب التأسيس ظاهرا. 

المادة 97- كل عمل احتيالي يراد به حمل الناس على الاكتتاب او دفع المال يعاقب فاعله بعقوبات الاحتيال. 

المادة 98- بعد تأسيس الشركة يجب على اعضاء مجلس الادارة ان يجروا المعاملات الاولية المختصة بالنشر والايداع لدى قلم المحكمة والتسجيل في سجل التجارة المفروضة على جميع الشركات. 

المادة 99- ان عدم النشر يستلزم النتائج نفسها، أي بطلان الشركة او بطلان البند المغفل والقاء التبعة التضامنية على الاعضاء الاولين لمجلس الادارة وعلى مفوضي المراقبة الاولين الذين يجب عليهم مراقبة القيام بجميع المعاملات. 

المادة 100- تخضع الشركة من جهة اخرى لنوع من النشر المستمر: فيجب تعليق نظام الشركة في مكاتبها. ويحق لكل شخص ان يطلب عنه نسخة طبق الاصل مقابل بدل معتدل. ويجب ان يذكر اسم الشركة على جميع اوراقها المطبوعة والمخطوطة مع الاشارة إلى انها شركة مغفلة ومع تعيين مبلغ رأسمالها والقسم الذي دفع منه. 

المادة 101- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. على اعضاء مجلس الادارة ان ينشروا كل عام في الجريدة الرسمية وفي صحيفة اقتصادية وصحيفة يومية محلية بعد شهرين من تاريخ موافقة الجمعية العمومية على الحسابات ميزانية السنة المالية المختتمة وقائمة باسماء اعضاء مجلس الادارة ومفوضي المراقبة. 

المادة 102- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يعاقب اعضاء مجلس الادارة على عدم نشر ميزانية الشركة بغرامة من الف إلى خمسة الاف ليرة لبنانية وعلى عدم القيام بالمعاملات المختصة بتعليق نظام الشركة وبوضع البيانات اللازمة على الاوراق الصادرة عن الشركة بغرامة من ماية إلى الف ليرة لبنانية. وفي حال تكرار المخالفة تضاعف العقوبة. 

الفصل الثاني - الوثائق التي تصدرها الشركات المغفلة 
والنظام القضائي لحملة تلك الوثائق 


المادة 103- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 54 تاريخ 16/6/1977. تصدر الشركات المغفلة اسهما ويمكنها ان تصدر سندات كما يمكنها ان تصدر سندات قابلة التحويل إلى اسهم. لا يجوز لها ان تصدر حصص تأسيس اي سندات تمنح المؤسسين حقا في الحصول على نصيب من ارباح الشركة بدون رأسمال مقدم من قبل. 

الجزء الاول - في الاسهم 


المادة 104- راجع المادة (14) من القانون رقم 308 تاريخ 3/4/2001 الاسهم هي اقسام متساوية من رأسمال مال الشركة غير قابلة للتجزئة تمثلها وثائق قابلة للتداول تكون اسمية او لامر او لحاملها. 

المادة 105- راجع المادة (14) من القانون رقم 308 تاريخ 3/4/2001 ان السهم يخول صاحبه بعض الحقوق الملازمة له وهي الحق في انصبة الارباح وحق الافضلية في الاكتتاب عند زيادة راس المال والحق في استرداد قيمة السهم الاسمية وحق اقتسام موجودات الشركة وحق التصويت في الجمعية العمومية وحق التفرغ عن سهمه. 

المادة 106- يجب ان لا تؤخذ انصبة الاسهم الا من الارباح الصافية الناشئة عن موازنة صادقة والباقية قيد التصرف بعد اخذ المبلغ اللازم لتكوين الاحتياطي القانوني والاحتياطي النظامي أي المنصوص عليه في نظام الشركة. 

المادة 107- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. كل توزيع لانصبة ارباح صورية يجعل اعضاء مجلس الادارة مسؤولين مدنيا تجاه أي شخص يصيبه ضرر من ذلك كما يجعل مفوضي المراقبة مسؤولين ايضا اذا ارتكبوا خطأ في المراقبة. وهؤلاء الاشخاص انفسهم يكونون مسؤولين جزائيا اذا وزعت انصبة الارباح دون ميزانية او بمقتضى قائمة جرد او ميزانية او حساب ارباح وخسائر مغشوشين ويعاقبون بعقوبة الاحتيال. 

المادة 108- ان المساهمين الذين قبضوا تلك الانصبة من الربح لا يلزمون بارجاعها الا اذا ثبت سوء نيتهم او ارتكابهم خطأ فادحا موازيا للخداع. اما دعوى الاسترجاع التي يحق للشركة او لدائنيها ان يقيموها عليهم فتلزمهم بارجاع المبلغ الذي قبضوه بدون حق مع فائدته من يوم الدفع. وهذه الدعوى تسقط بحكم مرور الزمن بعد انقضاء خمس سنوات من تاريخ التوزيع. 

المادة 109- ان المبالغ الموزعة عملا بالنص المختص بالفوائد المحددة التي تدفع إلى المساهمين في اي ظرف كان والمدرجة في النفقات العامة للشركة لا تعد ارباحا وهمية. على ان هذا النص لا يكون قانونيا الا اذا توفرت الشروط الآتية: وهي ان لا يتجاوز معدل الفائدة اربعة في المئة وان تكون مدة تطبيق النص خمس سنوات على الاكثر وان تدخل الفوائد المدفوعة في نفقات التأسيس لاجل استهلاكها كنفقات في الموازنات التي تشتمل على ارباح. وهذا النص يجب نشره على الوجه القانوني والا كان باطلا. 

المادة 110- يجب في الاساس ان يكون لجميع المساهمين في الشركة الواحدة نفس الحقوق وان يشتركوا في نفس المنافع. على انه في جميع الاحوال التي لا ينص فيها نظام الشركة على منع صريح يجوز ان تنشأ اسهم ذات افضلية بمقتضى قرار من جمعية غير عادية تتناقش فيه على الوجه الآتي بيانه. وهذه الاسهم تمنح اصحابها حق الاولية اما في استيفاء بعض انصبة من الارباح واما في استعادة رأس المال واما في هاتين الميزتين معا او اية منفعة مادية اخرى. 

المادة 111- اذا اتخذت الجمعية العمومية قرارا من شأنه ان ينقص بوجه من الوجوه الحقوق المختصة بفئة من الاسهم فان هذا القرار لا يكون نافذا الا بعد موافقة جمعية خاصة مؤلفة من حملة اسهم الفئة ذات الشأن. وهذه الجمعية تتبع في مناقشتها القواعد المختصة بالنصاب والتصويت في الجمعيات غير العادية. 

المادة 112- راجع المادة (14) من القانون رقم 308 تاريخ 3/4/2001 عندما يزاد راس المال بانشاء اسهم جديدة يراد الاكتتاب بها نقدا يكون مبدئيا للمساهمين من جميع الفئات الموجودة حق الافضلية في الاكتتاب بمجموع الاسهم الجديدة على نسبة الاسهم القديمة التي يملكونها وعلى وجه لا يقبل التنقيص. وتتخذ الجمعية غير العادية التي وافقت على زيادة رأس المال جميع التدابير فيما يختص بالاسهم الزائدة بعد التوزيع. 

المادة 113- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968، (راجع المادة (14) من القانون رقم 308 تاريخ 3/4/2001) على انه لا يجوز لهذه الجمعية ان تقرر ان حق الاكتتاب لا يحفظ للمساهمين القدماء او انه لا يحفظ لهم الا جزئياً او انه لا يكون على نسبة الاسهم المملوكة من قبل. وفي هذه الحالة يكون كل تخصيص من الاسهم الجديدة سواء أكان لغير مساهمين ام لفئة من المساهمين الممتازين خاضعا للتحقيق الذي تخضع له المقدمات العينية وهذا التحقيق يتناول جميع الاسهم المخصصة بغير المساهمين. أما فيما يختص بالمساهمين فلا يتناول الا ما يزيد عن النسبة المعينة للاسهم القديمة. واذا لم يجر هذا التحقيق كانت زيادة راس المال باطلة. 

المادة 114- يحق لكل مساهم اذا بقيت موجودات كافية عند حل الشركة ان يسترد المبلغ الاسمي لسهمه مع الاحتفاظ بحق الاسبقية الممنوحة للاسهم ذات الاولوية. اما الزيادة فتوزع على جميع المساهمين بنسبة عدد الاسهم المملوكة. 

المادة 115- معدلة وفقا للقانون الصادر بتاريخ 23/11/1948. يجوز للشركة ان تسترد راسمالها بتخصيص مبلغ من ارباحها لاحتياطي خاص او للاستهلاك المعد كلاهما لهذه الغاية. يحصل الاسترداد وفقا للطرق المنصوص عليها في نظام الشركة او الطرق التي تقرها الجمعية العمومية. وعندما يحصل الاسترداد تستبدل الاسهم الساقطة باسهم تدعى اسهم التمتع وهذه الاسهم تمنح حامليها امتيازات الاسهم المتداولة ما خلا الفائدة المعينة في نظام الشركة ومبلغ الاسهم الاسمي عند حل الشركة. 

المادة 116- كل مساهم يحق له ان يحضر الجمعيات المختلفة التي تنعقد لتأسيس الشركة ولتسيير اعمالها ويكون له مبدئيا عند التصويت عدد من الاصوات يساوي عدد اسهمه. 

المادة 117- على ان الاسهم المحررة تماما التي لا تزال بالصيغة الاسمية لمالك واحد منذ سنتين على الاقل قبل دعوة كل جمعية يكون لكل منها صوتان. والاسهم الاسمية تعتبر بالنظر إلى المدة المتقدم ذكرها كأنها لنفس المالك عندما تكون مكتسبة بطريق الارث او الهبة او الوصية. 

المادة 118- انه مع الاحتفاظ بالقيود المختصة بالاسهم العينية وباسهم الضمان المختصة باعضاء مجلس الادارة يجوز لكل مساهم ان يتفرغ بحرية عن اسهمه لشخص اخر فيحل هذا الشخص محله في حقوقه وواجباته بصفة شريك. على انه يمكن وضع نص في قانون الشركة يقضي بان تكون الاولوية في الشراء للشركاء او لفريق منهم او للشركة نفسها بشرط ان يستعمل هذا الحق وفاقا للمهلة والثمن المنصوص عليهما في نظام الشركة. على انه لا يجوز ان يساء التصرف في استعمال هذا الحق بجعل السهم غير قابل عمليا للتداول او بايقاع ضرر فاحش على المساهم. بيد أنه لا يجوز للشركة استعمال حق الاولوية المنصوص عليه لمصلحتها الا بما لديها من المال الاحتياطي. 

المادة 119- ان صاحب السهم الذي لم يدفع كل ثمنه يلزمه ان يلبي طلب الشركة عند الدعوة إلى الدفع. وجميع الذين احرزوا السهم قبله يظلون مدة عامين فقط من تاريخ التفرغ مسؤولين بوجه التضامن عن المبلغ الذي لم يدفع. اما السهم فيجب ان يبقى اسميا إلى ان يحرر تماما. وكل نص في قانون الشركة يخالف احكام هذه المادة يعد باطلا. 

المادة 120- ان المساهم السابق الذي اجبر على دفع باقي ثمن السهم الذي تفرغ عنه يحل شرعا محل الشركة في الحقوق وفي الادعاء على جميع الذين احرزوا السهم بعده. 

المادة 121- اذا لم تدفع بقية الثمن حق للشركة بعد انذار المساهم المتأخر ان تبيع السهم في البورصة وتلقي على عاتقه النفقات والخسائر التي تنجم عن البيع. واذا كان الثمن الذي يباع به السهم اقل من المبلغ المطلوب بقي المساهم ملزماً بدفع الفرق. 

الجزء الثاني - في السندات 


المادة 122- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يجوز للشركة ان تصدر سندات قابلة للتداول وغير قابلة للتجزئة ولها قيمة اسمية واحدة تعطى للمكتتبين مقابل المبالغ التي اسلفوها. ولكن لا يجوز اصدار سندات الا بعد ان يكون رأس المال المكتتب من المساهمين قد دفع بكامله. يعاقب بالغرامة من الف إلى عشرة الاف ليرة لبنانية اعضاء مجلس الادارة والمديرون الذين يصدرون او يسمحون باصدار سندات خلافا لاحكام الفقرة السابقة وتكون هذه السندات باطلة. 

المادة 123- يحق لحامل السندات المذكورة ان يأخذ فائدة محددة تدفع في آجال موقوتة وان يسترد رأس ماله من ثروة الشركة. 

المادة 124- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 54 تاريخ 16/6/1977. انه مع الاحتفاظ بالقواعد المطبقة على شركات التسليف العقارية لا يجوز اصدار سندات بمبلغ يربو على مثلي رأسمال الشركة الموجود بحسب الموازنة الاخيرة التي جرت الموافقة عليها. 

المادة 125- انه وان كان قانون الشركة ينص على اصدار السندات فلا يجوز اصدارها الا بعد موافقة الجمعية العمومية. 

المادة 126- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يجب على اعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركة قبل نشر أي اعلان سابق للاصدار ان ينشروا في الجريدة الرسمية وفي صحيفة اقتصادية وصحيفة يومية محلية بياناً يتضمن تواقيعهم وعنوان كل منهم ويشتمل خصوصا على تاريخ قرار الجمعية العمومية الذي اجاز الاصدار وعلى عدد السندات التي يراد اصدارها وعلى قيمتها معدل الفائدة وعلى موعد الايفاء وشروطه وضماناته وعلى عدد السندات التي اصدرت قبلا مع ضماناتها وعلى مقدار راس المال وعلى قيمة المقدمات العينية وعلى وجود بند بالفائدة المحددة وعلى نتائج الميزانية الاخيرة المصدقة والا استهدفوا الغرامة من الف إلى خمسة الاف ليرة لبنانية. 

المادة 127- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يجب ان تشتمل وثيقة الاكتتاب وشهادة السند والاعلانات والاذاعات والمنشورات على الايضاحات المبينة في ذلك البيان مع الاشارة إلى اعداد الصحف التي نشر فيها. 

المادة 128- يجوز للذين يكتتبون لشراء السندات ان يلغوا اكتتابهم اذا لم تراع المعاملات المتقدم ذكرها. 

المادة 129- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. كل اصدار لسندات يجب ان يذكر بعد حصوله في سجل التجارة بعناية اعضاء مجلس الادارة. واذا لم يقوموا بهذه المعاملة استهدفوا لغرامة من خمسماية إلى الفين وخمسماية ليرة لبنانية. 

المادة 130- اذا لم يكن ثمن السندات مدفوعا بتمامه في الاصل ولم تفد الدعوات إلى دفع ما بقي من ثمنها حق للشركة ان تلجأ إلى طريقة البيع في حلقة البورصة. 

المادة 131- يجوز اصدار سندات رهنية وانما يكون اصدارها وفاقا لاحكام القرار الصادر من المفوض السامي عدد 77ل.ر. المؤرخ في 26 ايار سنة 1933. 

المادة 132- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. ان السندات ذات اليانصيب يجب ان تجاز بمقتضى ترخيص حكومي بناء على اقتراح وزير الاقتصاد الوطني. 

المادة 133- يجوز اصدار سندات تخصص بمكافأة ايفائية تدفع عند استهلاك السند. 

المادة 134- يجري ايفاء قيمة السندات وفاقا للشروط التي وضعت عند الاصدار ولا يجوز للشركة تقديم الموعد ولا تأخيره. 

المادة 135- على الرغم من كل نص مخالف يتكون من أصحاب السندات هيئة واحدة تتألف من تلقاء نفسها عند كل اصدار وتكون قراراتها المتخذة بغالبية الاصوات اجبارية بالنظر إلى الجميع. 

المادة 136- بعد ختام الاكتتاب تعقد الشركة المصدرة جمعية عمومية من اصحاب السندات لتوافق على نظام هيئتها وتعين من يمثلها. 

المادة 137- كلما اتضح ان عقد جمعية حملة السندات ذو منفعة تدعى للاجتماع اما بناء على طلب ممثليها او طلب فريق من حملة السندات يمثل 20/1 من قيمة السندات واما بناء على طلب الشركة المغفلة. 

المادة 138- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. تدعى الجمعية باعلانين متواليين في الجريدة الرسمية وفي صحيفة اقتصادية وفي صحيفة يومية محلية تكون الفترة بينهما ثمانية ايام ويشتملان على المواضيع المدرجة في جدول الاعمال ولا يجوز ان تتناول المناقشة سواها من المواضيع. 

المادة 139- ان قواعد النصاب القانوني والتصويت هي المعينة في المادتين 193 و195 لجمعيات المساهمين العمومية. 

المادة 140- يحق لممثلي هيئة أصحاب السندات ان يتخذوا جميع التدابير الاحتياطية لصيانة حقوقهم. 

المادة 141- على ان التدابير التي يراد بها اطالة مهل الايفاء او تخفيض لمعدل الفائدة او لراس مال الدين او للتأمينات الضامنة له وبوجه الاجمال كل التدابير التي تضحي بحقوق حملة السندات لا يجوز ان يتخذها غير جمعيتهم العمومية الحائزة شروط النصاب القانوني المعينة في الفقرة الاولى من المادة 193 بغالبية ثلثي اصوات حملة السندات الحاضرين او الممثلين. 

المادة 142- يحق لممثلي اصحاب السندات ان يحضروا جمعيات المساهمين العمومية بعد ان يتلقوا نفس البلاغات التي ترسل إلى المساهمين على انه لا يحق لهم التصويت في المناقشات. 

المادة 143- اذا استمرت احدى الشركات على دفع الفوائد او انصبة الاسهم او السندات او وثائق مالية اخرى تدفع قيمتها بطريقة الاقتراع فلا يجوز للشركة ان تسترد المبالغ المشاراليها عند تقديم السند للايفاء. وكل نص مخالف لهذه القاعدة لا يعتد به. 

الجزء الثالث - في السندات القابلة التحويل إلى اسهم 


اضيف هذا الجزء وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 54 تاريخ 16/6/1977 
المادة 1- تخضع السندات القابلة التحويل إلى اسهم التي تصدرها الشركات المغفلة لاحكام الجزء الثاني من هذا الفصل وللاحكام الواردة ادناه، ولا تتعدى قيمتها مثلي راسمال الشركة. 


المادة 2- يجب ان توافق على اصدار السندات القابلة التحويل إلى اسهم الجمعية العمومية غير العادية المنعقدة خصيصا لغاية الموافقة على الاصدار. على مجلس الادارة ان يرفع إلى الجمعية العمومية غير العادية تقريرا مرفقا بتقرير خاص من مفوضي المراقبة يحدد بمواعيد الاصدار و التحويل. يجب ان يتناول تقرير مجلس الادارة: اسباب اصدار مثل هذه السندات، اسس تحويلها إلى اسهم مهلة او مهل ممارسة حق التحويل، واذا طلب من المساهمين الغاء حقهم بالافضلية في الاكتتاب بالسندات المقترح اصدارها، على مجلس الادارة ان يبين في تقريره اسباب هذا الالغاء وثمن اصدار السندات والاسس المعتمدة لتحديد هذا الثمن. يتضمن تقرير مفوضي المراقبة رأي هؤلاء في الاسس المقترحة من مجلس الادارة لتحويل السندات إلى اسهم وعند الاقتضاء رأيهم بشأن طلب الغاء حق افضلية المساهمين في الاكتتاب بالسندات القابلة التحويل إلى اسهم. تتخذ الجمعية العمومية غير العادية قرارها بالاكثرية المنصوص عليها في المادتين 193 و 195 من قانون التجارة. 

المادة 3- يعود حق الافضلية للاكتتاب في السندات القابلة التحويل إلى اسهم إلى المساهمين وفقا للاحكام المنصوص عليها في المادتين 105 و112 ما لم تقرر خلاف ذلك، الجمعية العمومية المنعقدة وفقا لاحكام المادة 2 من هذا الجزء. ان موافقة اصدار السندات القابلة التحويل إلى اسهم مع عدم حصر حق الاكتتاب بالمساهمين يستتبع حكما تنازل المساهمين عن حق الافضلية بالاكتتاب المبين في الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة بالاسهم التي ستصدر نتيجة تحويل السندات. 

المادة 4- لا يمكن ان ينقص عند الاصدار ثمن السندات القابلة التحويل إلى اسهم عن القيمة الاسمية للاسهم التي سيحصل عليها حملة السندات اذا اختاروا تحويلها إلى اسهم. 

المادة 5- لا يتم تحويل السندات إلى اسهم الا بارادة من يحملها وبالشروط المحددة في نظام اصدارها. 

المادة 6- يجب ان يحدد نظام تحويل السندات إلى اسهم الوقت الذي يتم فيه اختيار التحويل . فاما ان يتم التحويل خلال مهلة او مهل محددة واما ان يتم في اي وقت كان. اذا كانت السندات قابلة التحويل في اي وقت كان ، لا يحق لحامل السند ان يطلب تحويله إلى اسهم بعد انقضاء شهر واحد على تاريخ استحقاق السند او تاريخ استحقاق أول قسط منه في حال ايفاء قيمة السند تقسيطا. كذلك اذا كان التحويل ممكنا في اي وقت كان، يحق لمجلس الادارة ، في حال زيادة رأسمال الشركة او في حال الاندماج ان يعلق ممارسة حق تحويل السندات إلى اسهم لمدة لا تتجاوز الثلاثة أشهر . اذا طلبت الشركة مصدرة السندات الصلح الاحتياطي ، تفتح مهلة طلب تحويل السندات إلى اسهم منذ تاريخ انبرام قرار التصديق على الصلح . ويحق لكل حامل سند ان يطلب التحويل وفق الشروط المدرجة في العروض الصلحية المصادق عليها. 

المادة 7- يحظر على الشركة ، ابتداء من تاريخ موافقة الجمعية العمومية غير العادية على اصدار سندات قابلة التحويل إلى اسهم وطيلة مدة وجود مثل هذه السندات ، ان تجرى اي استهلاك لرأسمالها او تخفيضه او اي تعديل لكيفية توزيع الارباح. في حال تخفيض راس المال بسبب الخسائر وذلك عن طريق تخفيض عدد الاسهم او القيمة الاسمية ، تخفض حقوق حملة السندات اذا اختاروا تحويلها إلى اسهم بالنسبة ذاتها كما لو كان هؤلاء مساهمين بتاريخ اصدار السندات وذلك دون حاجة إلى قرار من جمعية حملة السندات. 

المادة 8- منذ تاريخ موافقة الجمعية غير العادية على اصدار سندات قابلة التحويل إلى اسهم وطيلة مدة وجود مثل هذه السندات، لا يحق للشركة اصدار اسهم يكتتب بثمنها نقدا او اصدار سندات جديدة قابلة التحويل إلى اسهم او ضم اموال احتياطية او ارباح او علاوة اصدار إلى الراسمال او اجراء اي توزيع لاموال احتياطية الا بشرط حفظ حقوق حملة السندات الذين قد يختارون تحويل سنداتهم إلى اسهم. ولهذه الغاية يترتب على الشركة، ضمن الشروط المبينة في المواد 9 و 10 و 11 اللاحقة ان تتيح حسب الحالات لحملة السندات الذين يختارون تحويل سنداتهم إلى اسهم، اما الاكتتاب بصورة غير قابلة التنقيص بالاسهم او بالسندات القابلة التحويل الجديدة اما الحصول على اسهم جديدة بصورة مجانية و اما الحصول على نقود او اسناد مثل الاسناد الموزعة بذات الكميات و النسب وبذات الشروط ، فيماعدا حق التمتع كما لو كانوا مساهمين بتاريخ حصول عمليات الاصدار او الضم او التوزيع. في حال اصدار اسهم يكتتب بها نقدا او اصدار سندات جديدة قابلة التحويل واذا قررت الجمعية العمومية للمساهمين الغاء حق الافضلية بالاكتتاب يجب ان توافق على هذا القرار الجمعية العمومية لحملة السندات القابلة التحويل. 

المادة 9- اذا اصدرت الشركة اسهما يكتتب بها نقدا او اصدرت سندات جديدة قابلة التحويل إلى اسهم يترتب عليها اتخاذ التدابير التالية: أ- اذا كان التحويل لا يمكن ان يتم الا خلال فترة او فترات خيار معينة يترتب عليها عند افتتاح كل من هذه الفترات ان تقرر زيادة اضافية للرأسمال اوزيادة اضافية للسندات القابلة التحويل وتخصص هذه الزيادة الاضافية بحملة السندات الذين قد يختارون تحويل سنداتهم إلى اسهم والذين قد يطلبون بالاضافة اسهماً جديدة او سندات جديدة قابلة التحويل. ب- اذا كان ممكنا اجراء التحويل في اي وقت كان ، يترتب على الشركة ان تعرض على حملة السندات الذين يطلبون تحويل سنداتهم إلى اسهم ، الاكتتاب باسهم جديدة او بسندات جديدة قابلة التحويل إلى اسهم. يجري حساب مبالغ الزيادة الاضافية للرأسمال او مبلغ الاصدار الاضافي للسندات القابلة التحويل او عدد الاسهم الجديدة ، او عدد السندات الجديدة القابلة التحويل بطريقة يمكن معها لحملة السندات الذين يختارون التحويل ان يكتتبوا بالاسهم الجديدة او بالسندات الجديدة القابلة التحويل بذات الكميات والنسب وبذات الاسعار والشروط باستثناء حق التمتع ، كما لو كانوا مساهمين بتاريخ حصول تلك الاصدارات. اذا كانت السندات قابلة التحويل في اي وقت كان واذا ترتب لحامل السندات الذي يختار التحويل عددا من الاسناد يتضمن كسرا تسدد قيمة هذا الكسر نقدا ويؤخذ عندئذ بعين الاعتبار الفرق بين قيمة السهم الجديد او السند الجديد القابل التحويل وثمن الاكتتاب .اذا كانت الاسناد مقبولة في البورصة يحسب هذا الفرق بالاستناد إلى السعر المدون في البورصة قبل طلب التحويل ، واذا كان الامر خلاف ذلك فيحسب الفرق وفقا لمندرجات عقد الاصدار ويؤخذ بعين الاعتبار اما الاسعار المدرجة في نشرة الاسعار اليومية للاسهم غير المقبولة واما موجودات الشركة الصافية ونتائج اعمالها وفقا للشروط المحددة في نظام الاصدار المذكور. 

المادة 10- اذا قامت الشركة بضم اموال احتياطية او ارباح او علاوات اصدار إلى الراسمال وكذلك اذا قامت بتوزيع اموال احتياطية يترتب عليها ان تحول إلى حساب احتياطي مجمد الجزء الذي قد يعود فيما بعد إلى حملة السندات من الاموال الاحتياطية او الارباح او علاوات الاصدار بحيث يتاح لمن يختار منهم التحويل ان ينال حسب الحالة، اما العدد ذاته من الاسهم المجانية او ذات المبلغ او ذات الاسناد كما لو كان مساهما عند اجراء عملية الضم او عملية التوزيع. و اذا تمت زيادة الرأسمال عن طريق زيادة القيمة الاسمية للاسهم الموجودة ترفع قيمة الاسهم المعطاة بنتيجة التحويل بالنسبة ذاتها. اذا وزعت الشركة اموالا احتياطية على مساهميها بشكل اداء اسهم او سندات قروض تملكها ، يترتب عليها ان تحتفظ بالعدد الكافي من هذه القيم المالية الموزعة ليتاح لحملة السندات المصدرة من قبلها الذين قد يختارون تحويلها إلى اسهم مصدرة من قبلها الحصول على حقوقهم. 

المادة 11- اذا اجرت الشركة أكثر من عملية من تلك المبينة في المواد 8 و 9 و 10 اعلاه، يترتب عليها ان تتقيد فيما خص كلا منهم باحكام المواد المذكورة مع مراعاة الحقوق المحتمل ترتبها لحملة السندات سواء من جراء الاسهم المعطاة بنتيجة التحويل او من جراء الاسهم المكتتب بها نقدا او الاسهم المجانية او السندات القابلة التحويل التي قد تعود لهم بنتيجة زيادة الرأسمال او السندات القابلة التحويل، في حال خيارهم التحويل. 

المادة 12- اذا اصدرت الشركة سندات قابلة التحويل في اي وقت وقررت اجراء عمل غير الاعمال الملحوظة في المواد 8 و9 و10 اعلاه، يتضمن حقا بالاكتتاب مخصصا بالمساهمين، دون سواهم، يترتب عليها اعلام حملة السندات بالامر بموجب اعلان ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية وفي صحيفة اقتصادية وصحيفة يومية محلية شهرا على الاقل قبل القيام بالعمل المنوي اجراؤه. ويجب ان يتضمن الاعلان: 1- اسم الشركة 2- شكل الشركة 3- مقدار رأسمال الشركة 4- عنوان المركز الرئيسي 5- رقم تسجيل الشركة في سجل التجارة 6- بيان طبيعة العملية المنوي اجراؤها ونوع الاسهم المنوي اصدارها، القيمة الاسمية للسهم والمقدار الواجب اداؤه عند الاكتتاب ، مقدار الحق بالاكتتاب وشروط ممارسة هذا الحق. 7- تاريخ انتهاء المهلة التي يترتب على حملة السندات خلالها ان يقوموا بتحويل سنداتهم في حال رغبتهم في الاشتراك بالعملية المنوي اجراؤها. عندما يقرر مجلس الادارة تعليق ممارسة حق التحويل وفقا لاحكام الفقرة قبل الاخيرة من المادة 6 اعلاه، عليه ان يعلم بالامر حملة السندات القابلة التحويل قبل خمسة عشر يوما على الاقل بموجب اعلان ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية وفي صحيفة اقتصادية وصحيفة يومية محلية. 

المادة 13- ان الاسهم التي ينالها حملة السندات بنتيجة تحويل سنداتهم تستفيد من انصبة الارباح الموزعة عن السنة المالية التي تم خلالها طلب التحويل. 

المادة 14- ان زيادة الرأسمال الناجمة عن تحويل السندات إلى اسهم لا تستوجب اجراء المعاملات المفروضة قانونا عند زيادة رأسمال الشركات المساهمة . وتصبح الزيادة محققة بصورة نهائية بمجرد تقديم طلب التحويل مصحوب بوثيقة الاكتتاب. يترتب على مجلس الادارة خلال مهلة شهر من تاريخ اقفال حسابات كل سنة مالية ان يتحقق من عدد الاسهم المصدرة بنتيجة تحويل سندات خلال السنة المنصرمة ومن القيمة الاسمية لهذه الاسهم وان يجري التعديلات اللازمة على احكام النظام المتعلقة بمقدار راسمال الشركة وعدد الاسهم التي تمثل هذا الراسمال وان يقوم بتسجيل تعديل النظام لدى الكاتب العدل ومعاملات النشر والايداع اللازمة في سجل التجارة وكذلك بتدابير واجراءات النشر الاخرى المفروضة قانونا. 

المادة 15- منذ تاريخ اصدار السندات القابلة التحويل إلى اسهم وطيلة مدة وجود مثل هذه السندات، يخضع انضمام الشركة المصدرة إلى شركة اخرى وكذلك ادغام الشركة المصدرة مع شركة او عدة شركات اخرى ضمن اطار شركة جديدة لموافقة مسبقة من الجمعية العمومية لحملة السندات المعنيين. اذا لم توافق هذه الجمعية على الانضمام او الادغام وكذلك اذا لم تنعقد لعدم اكتمال النصاب يمكن تجاوز الامر والاستغناء عن هذه الموافقة. ان قرار مجلس الادارة يتجاوز الامر و الاستغناء عن موافقة جمعية حملة السندات يجب ان ينشر حالا في الجريدة الرسمية وفي جريدة اقتصادية وجريدة يومية محلية. الا انه يحق للجمعية العمومية لحملة السندات ان تقرر بالاكثرية النسبية للحاضرين ايا كان عددهم، تفويض ممثلين عنها للاعتراض على العملية المنوي اجراؤها. يقدم الاعتراض إلى المحكمة الناظرة بالدعاوي التجارية في موقع مركز الشركة خلال شهر من تاريخ آخر معاملة من معاملات النشر المبينة في الفقرة الاولى اعلاه وللمحكمة في هذه الحال اما رد الاعتراض واما الزام الشركة المصدرة تسديد قيمة السندات واما الزام الشركة الدامجة تقديم ضمانات اذا عرضت هذه الاخيرة تقديم ضمانات واذا رأى القاضي ان هذه الضمانات كافية. في حال عدم تنفيذ القرار القضائي بتسديد السندات او بتقديم الضمانات يبقى الانضمام او الادغام غير ساري المفعول بوجه حامل السند المعترض. ان تقديم الاعتراض المبين في الفقرة الثالثة اعلاه لا يوقف سير عملية الانضمام او الادغام المنوي اجراؤها. 

المادة 16- يحق لحامل السندات القابلة التحويل ان يحولها إلى اسهم من الشركة الدامجة او الشركة الجديدة حسب الحالات اما خلال فترة او فترات الخيار المعينة في نظام الاصدار واما في اي وقت كان مع مراعاة احكام المادتين 6 و7 اعلاه. تحدد اسس التحويل عن طريق تصحيح نسبة التبادل المحددة في نظام الاصدار بالنسبة المعتمدة لابدال اسهم الشركة مصدرة السندات لقاء اسهم الشركة الدامجة او الشركة الجديدة ، بحيث يتاح لحملة السندات الذين يختارون التحويل ان ينالوا عددا من اسهم الشركة الدامجة او الشركة الجديدة بنسبة عدد اسهم الشركة مصدرة السندات الذي كان من حقهم ان ينالوه . ويؤخذ عند الاقتضاء بعين الاعتبار زيادة الرأسمال المحققة من قبل الشركة المصدرة قبل تاريخ انضمامها او ادغامها وزيادة الرأسمال المحققة من الشركة الدامجة او الشركة الجديدة بعد تاريخ الانضمام او الادغام. وتراعى دوما حسب الحالات وعند الاقتضاء احكام المواد 8 إلى 13 اعلاه. 

المادة 17- على الجمعية العمومية للشركة الدامجة او للشركة الجديدة ان تقرر الموافقة على عملية الضم او الاندماج وعلى التنازل عن حق الافضلية بالاكتتاب المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 3 اعلاه وذلك بناء على تقرير الخبير المعين لتخمين المقدمات وتقرير مجلس الادارة وتقرير مفوضي المراقبة الخاص المنوه عنه في المادة 2 اعلاه. 

المادة 18- تحل الشركة الدامجة او الشركة الجديدة او محل الشركة مصدرة السندات في جميع التزامات هذه الاخيرة سواء فيما يتعلق بمهل التحويل ام بالعمليات الممنوعة ام بالتدابير اللازمة لصيانة حقوق حملة السندات وذلك وفقا للاحكام المنصوص عليها في الجزء الحاضر. 

المادة 19- تعتبر باطلة حكما جميع القرارات التي تتخذ خلافا احكام هذا الجزء. 

الفصل الثالث - في سير اعمال الشركات المغفلة 


الجزء الاول - في اعضاء مجلس الادارة 


المادة 144- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يقوم بادارة الشركة المغفلة مجلس إدارة يؤلف من ثلاثة اعضاء على الاقل واثني عشر على الاكثر. مع الاحتفاظ بما قد تسنه شرعة خاصة ببعض الشركات المغفلة يجب ان تكون اكثرية اعضاء مجلس الادارة من الجنسية اللبنانية. على مجلس الادارة ان يعين احد اعضائه للرئاسة. 

المادة 145- ويتناولون اجرهم اما بتعيين مرتب سنوي لهم واما بتعيين مبلغ مقطوع عن كل جلسة يحضرونها واما بتخصيص معدل نسبي من الارباح الصافية واما بطريقة تجمع بين هذه المنافع المختلفة. اما الارباح التي يؤخذ منها المعدل النسبي المخصص باعضاء مجلس الادارة فيجب ان لا تشمل في الاصل الا الحاصلات الصافية للاستثمار الذي يكون موضوع الشركة. وعلى ذلك لا يجوز ان يندمج فيها دخل ملف الاوراق المالية الا بوجه استثنائي وبناء على قرار خاص تصدره الجمعية العمومية وتجدده في كل سنة. 

المادة 146- معدلة وفقا للقانون الصادر بتاريخ 23/11/1948. ان جمعية المساهمين العمومية هي التي تنتخب اعضاء مجلس الادارة على ان الاعضاء الاولين يجوز تعيينهم في نظام الشركة. في الفترة التي تقع بين جمعيتين سنويتين اذا قل عدد الاعضاء العاملين بسبب الوفاة والاستقالة او غيرهما من الاسباب عن نصب العدد الادنى المعين في النظام او عن ثلاثة وجب على الاعضاء الباقين دعوة الجمعية العمومية في خلال شهرين على الاكثر لاملاء المراكز الشاغرة. 

المادة 147- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968 والمرسوم 14028 تاريخ 16/3/1970. تنتخب الجمعية العمومية اعضاء مجلس الادارة من المساهمين الذين يملكون من عدد الاسهم حد ادنى يعينه نظام الشركة. وتبقى الاسهم اسمية ويلصق عليها طابع يشير إلى عدم جواز التفرغ عنها وتودع في صندوق الشركة وتخصص لضمان مسؤولية مودعيها عن الاخطاء الادارية سواء اكانت مسؤولية شخصية او مشتركة. 

المادة 148- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. لا يجوز اختيار احد عضوا في مجلس الادارة اذا كان قد اعلن افلاسه ولم يستعد اعتباره منذ عشر سنوات علىالاقل او اذا كان محكوما عليه في لبنان او في الخارج منذ اقل من عشر سنوات لارتكابه او لمحاولة ارتكابه جناية او جنحة بمادة تزوير او سرقة او احتيال او اساءة ائتمان او جنحة تطبق عليها عقوبات الاحتيال او اختلاس اموال او قيم او اصدار شيكات دون مؤونة عن سوء نية او النيل من مكانة الدولة المالية بمعنى المادتين 319 و320 من قانون العقوبات او اخفاء الاشياء المحصول عليها بواسطة هذه الجرائم. وتطبق نفس الشروط على ممثلي الاشخاص المعنويين في مجلس الادارة. 

المادة 149- ان اعضاء مجلس الادارة المعينين بمقتضى نظام الشركة تكون مدة تعيينهم خمس سنوات على الاكثر. أما الذين يعينون بقرار جمعية المساهمين فمدتهم ثلاث سنوات على الاكثر. ويمكن تجديد انتخابهم. ويجوز ان يشتمل نظام الشركة على تنظيم خاص بتجديد هيئة مجلس الادارة تجديدا جزئيا. 

المادة 150- ان اعضاء مجلس الادارة قابلون للعزل المجرد عن كل سبب. وكل نص مخالف لا يعتد به. 

المادة 151- اذا قررت العزل جمعية المساهمين العمومية ولم تكن مسألة العزل مدرجة في جدول اعمالها فلا يعمل بمقتضى هذا القرار الا بعد ان تؤيده جمعية عمومية جديدة يشتمل جدول اعمالها على تلك المسألة. وتنعقد هذه الجمعية الثانية بعناية مفوضي المراقبة في خلال شهرين من تاريخ انعقاد الجمعية الاولى ويتولى احدهم رئاستها. 

المادة 152- كل تغيير في تأليف مجلس الادارة يجب ان يدرج في سجل التجارة بعناية اعضاء هذا المجلس. 

المادة 153- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968 والمرسوم الاشتراعي 54 تاريخ 16/6/1977. يقوم رئيس مجلس الادارة بوظيفة مدير عام ويعود للرئيس ان يقترح على المجلس تعيين مدير عام سواه، الا ان هذا المدير يقوم بوظيفته لحساب الرئيس وعلى مسؤوليته الشخصية. لرئيس مجلس الادارة ان يعين لجنة استشارية تؤلف اما من اعضاء مجلس الادارة واما من المديرين المعينين من خارج المجلس واما من اعضاء مجلس الادارة والمديرين. 
يكلف اعضاء هذه اللجنة درس المسائل التي يحيلها اليهم الرئيس على ان رأي هذه اللجنة لا يقيد الرئيس او المجلس.عندما يكون الرئيس في حالة يتعذر معها القيام مؤقتا بوظائفه فيمكن ان ينتدب لها كلها او لجزء منها احد اعضاء مجلس الادارة، على ان هذا الانتداب يجب ان يكون على الدوام لمدة محدودة. أما اذا كان الرئيس في حالة لا يستطيع معها القيام بوظائفه بوجه نهائي فلمجلس الادارة ان يعتبره مستقيلا وان ينتخب سواه. يجوز لاعضاء مجلس الادارة اشغال مناصب ادارية في الشركة لقاء اجر يحدده مجلس الادارة الا ان هؤلاء لا يستفيدون من احكام قانون العمل ما لم يكونوا اجراء لدى الشركة منذ سنتين على الاقل عند توليهم عضوية مجلس الادارة. 

المادة 154- معدلة وفقا للقانون الصادر بتاريخ 15/2/1957. لا يجوز لاحد ان يتولى رئاسة مجلس إدارة في أكثر من اربع شركات على ان يعين مديرا عاما لشركتين على الاقل من الشركات الاربع. ولا يجوز لاحد ان يكون عضوا في أكثر من ستة مجالس ادارية لشركات مركزها في لبنان. ويخفض هذا العدد إلى اثنين للاشخاص الذين يتجاوز عمرهم سبعين سنة. ان تولي الرئاسة والعضوية في مجالس إدارة تختص بشركات ضمان مختلفة ذات عنوان تجاري واحد يعد بمثابة رئاسة او عضوية واحدة. 

المادة 155- معدلة وفقا للقانون الصادر بتاريخ 23/11/1948. ان رئيس مجلس الادارة لا يعد تاجرا في تطبيق المادة 153 الا فيما يتعلق بالامور التالية: لمحكمة التجارة ان تقضي عليه باسقاط الحقوق الذي جعله القانون ملازما للافلاس اذا افلست الشركة وكان افلاسها ناتجا عن غش او اخطاء هامة في إدارة اعمال الشركة. واذا كانت وظائف الرئيس قد احيلت كلها او بعضها إلى احد اعضاء مجلس الادارة في الحالة المبينة في المادة 153 فان هذا العضو يتحمل بنسبة ما احيل اليه من تلك الوظائف المسؤوليات المحددة في هذه المادة بدلا من رئيس مجلس الادارة. 

المادة 156- معدلة وفقا للقانون الصادر بتاريخ 23/11/1948. لكي تكون قرارات المجلس قانونية يجب ان يحضر الجلسة او ان يمثل فيها نصف الاعضاء على الاقل ولا يجوز ان يمثل العضو الا عضوا واحدا. 

المادة 157- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. لمجلس الادارة الصلاحيات الواسعة لانفاذ مقررات الجمعية العمومية والقيام بجميع الاعمال التي يستوجبها سير المشروع على الوجه المألوف والتي لا تعد من الاعمال اليومية وليس لهذه الصلاحيات من حد او تحفظات الا ما هو منصوص عليه في القانون او في نظام الشركة. ان رئيس مجلس الادارة وعند الاقتضاء المدير العام او العضو المنتدب عملا باحكام الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 153 يمثل الشركة لدى الغير ويقوم بانفاذ مقررات مجلس الادارة وبتسيير اعمال الشركة اليومية كما هي مبينة في النظام او العرف، تحت اشراف ومراقبة مجلس الادارة. لمجلس الادارة ان يفوض بعض صلاحياته لرئيس مجلس الادارة او للمدير العام المعاون لمدة قصيرة ومحدودة على ان يخضع هذا التفويض للنشر في سجل التجارة. تلزم الشركة بما يجريه ممثلوها ضمن نطاق صلاحياتهم. اما فيما يتجاوز هذا النطاق فلا تلزم الا بالاعمال التي ترخص بها او تصادق عليها جمعية المساهمين العمومية. 

المادة 158- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يجب ان يخضع لترخيص الجمعية العمومية المسبق كل اتفاق بين الشركة واحد اعضاء مجلس الادارة سواء كان هذا الاتفاق جاريا بصورة مباشرة او تحت ستار شخص ثالث. ويستثنى من احكام هذا النص العقود العادية التي يكون موضوعها عمليات بين الشركة وزبائنها. يخضع كذلك لترخيص الجمعية العمومية المسبق كل اتفاق بين الشركة ومؤسسة اخرى اذا كان احد اعضاء مجلس الادارة مالكا لهذه المؤسسة او شريكا متضامنا فيها او مديرا لها اوعضوا في مجلس ادارتها. ويترتب على العضو الذي تتوفر فيه احدى هذه الحالات ان يعلم بذلك مجلس الادارة. يقدم كل من مجلس الادارة ومفوضي المراقبة تقريرا خاصا للجمعية العمومية عن الاتفاقات المنوي اجراؤها فتتخذ الجمعية قرارها على ضوء هذين التقريرين. ولا تكون الاتفاقات المرخص بها قابلة للطعن الا في حالة التحايل. يجب تجديد الترخيص كل سنة اذا كان يختص بعقود ذات موجبات متتابعة طويلة الاجل. يحرم على اعضاء مجلس الادارة في الشركة ما لم يكونوا من الاشخاص المعنويين ان يستحصلوا من الشركة باية طريقة كانت على قرض او على حساب جار مكشوف لمصلحتهم او على كفالة او تكفل بالاسناد التجارية تجاه الغير. الا ان التحريم المذكور لا يطبق بالنسبة للمصارف اذا كانت العمليات المنوه عنها تشكل عمليات عادية لنشاط هذه المصارف. 

المادة 159- لا يجوز لاعضاء مجلس الادارة ان يشتركوا في إدارة شركة مشابهة لشركتهم الا اذا حصلوا على ترخيص يجدد في كل سنة. 

المادة 160- لا يجوز ان يكون لاعضاء مجلس الادارة مصلحة ما في اية شركة او جمعية او نقابة او جماعة اخرى تقوم بعمليات يراد بها احداث تأثير في اسعار البورصة المختصة بالاوراق المالية التي اصدرتها الشركة ايا كان نوعها. 

المادة 161- يجب على اعضاء مجلس الادارة في نهاية الستة أشهر الاولى من السنة المالية ان يضعوا بيانا موجزا لموجودات الشركة ولما عليها من الديون وان ينظموا في اخر السنة جردا وموازنة مع حساب للارباح والخسائر. 

المادة 162- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يجب ان تكون الميزانية جلية ومنسقة. وكل تغيير يحدث بين سنة واخرى في طريقة وضع الميزانية او تقديمها يجب ان يقترن بإيضاحات خاصة في تقرير مفوضي المراقبة. 

المادة 163- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يجب ان يبين في الميزانية كافة البنود التي تحدد بمرسوم خاص وان يذكر على كل حال ما تملكه الشركة من الحصص في مشروعات اخرى سواء كان بشكل اسهم او بشكل آخر وان يدرج مقدار السلفات التي اعطيت لشركات فرعية. 

المادة 164- ان اعضاء مجلس الادارة هم الذين يدعون المساهمين لعقد الجمعيات العمومية. 

المادة 165- يجب على اعضاء مجلس الادارة ان يؤلفوا مبلغا احتياطيا بأخذ عشرة في المئة من الارباح الصافية إلى ان يصبح المبلغ الاحتياطي معادلا لثلث رأس مال الشركة. 

المادة 166- ان اعضاء مجلس الادارة مسؤولون حتى لدى الغير عن جميع اعمال الغش وعن كل مخالفة للقانون ولنظام الشركة. اما الدعوى التي يحق للمتضرر ان يقيمها فهي دعوى فردية فلا يجوز ولو بالنظر إلى المساهمين، ايقافها باقتراع من الجمعية العمومية يبرئ ذمة اعضاء مجلس الادارة. 

المادة 167- والاعضاء المشار اليهم مسؤولون ايضا تجاه المساهمين عن خطأهم الاداري. وبوجه عام لا يكون اعضاء مجلس الادارة مسؤولين عن خطأهم الاداري تجاه الغير، على انه في حالة افلاس الشركة او تصفيتها القضائية وظهور عجز في الموجودات يحق لمحكمة التجارة بناء على طلب وكيل التفليسة أو المصفي القضائي او النيابة العامة او عفوا من تلقاء نفسها ان تقرر ان ديون الشركة يتحملها اعضاء مجلس الادارة او كل شخص سواهم موكل بادارة اعمال الشركة او مراقبتها. وتعين المحكمة المبالغ التي يكونون مسؤولين عنها وما اذا كانوا متضامنين في التبعة ام لا. وللتملص من هذه التبعة يجب عليهم اقامة البرهان على انهم اعتنوا بادارة اعمال الشركة اعتناء الوكيل المأجور. 

المادة 168- ان حق اقامة الدعوى على اعضاء مجلس الادارة بناء على الفقرة الاولى من المادة السابقة يختص بالشركة واذا تقاعست عنه فيحق لكل مساهم ان يداعي بالنيابة عنها على قدر المصلحة التي تكون له في الشركة. 

المادة 169- لكي يتسنى الادلاء بتبرئة الذمة يجب دائما ان تسبقها تأدية حسابات الشركة وتقرير المفوضين المراقبين. ولا تشمل تلك التبرئة الا الامور الادارية التي تمكنت الجمعية العمومية من معرفتها. 

المادة 170- تكون التبعة اما فردية مختصة بعضو واحد من اعضاء مجلس الادارة واما مشتركة فيما بينهم جميعا. وفي هذه الحالة يكونون ملزمين كلهم على وجه التضامن باداء التعويض الا اذا كان فريق منهم قد اعترض على القرار المتخذ بالرغم منه وذكر اعتراضه في المحضر. ويكون توزيع التبعة النهائي بين المسؤولين بحسب قسط كل منهم في الخطأ المرتكب. 

المادة 171- تسقط دعوى التبعة بمرور خمس سنوات من تاريخ عقد الجمعية العمومية التي ادى فيها الاعضاء حسابا عن ادارتهم. 

الجزء الثاني - مفوضو المراقبة 


المادة 172- تعين الجمعية التأسيسية ثم الجمعيات العادية التي تليها مفوضا او عدة مفوضين للمراقبة ولا يجوز ان يستمروا في وظيفتهم الا سنة واحدة. على انه يمكن تجديد انتخابهم. 

المادة 173- ويضم اليهم مفوض اضافي يختار من خبراء الحسابات لدى المحكمة البدائية وتكون له نفس السلطة ونفس المرتب. ويجري تعيينه بمقتضى قرار يصدره رئيس المحكمة التي يكون مركز الشركة واقعا ضمن نطاقها بناء على طلب مجلس الادارة في خلال الشهرين التاليين لتأسيس الشركة. ثم يصدر كل سنة مثل هذا القرار في خلال الشهر الذي يلي انعقاد الجمعية العمومية العادية. 

المادة 174- ان مفوضي المراقبة يقومون بمراقبة دائمة لسير اعمال الشركة ويحق لهم ان يطلبوا الاطلاع على جميع الصكوك والاوراق الحسابية وان يوجبوا على اعضاء مجلس الادارة اعطاءهم جميع المعلومات. اما قائمة الجرد والموازنة وحساب الارباح والخسائر فيجب وضعها بين ايديهم قبل انعقاد الجمعية العمومية بخمسين يوما على الاقل. 

المادة 175- يضع المفوضون تقريرا للجمعية العموميةعن حالة الشركة وموازنتها والحسابات التي قدمها اعضاء مجلس الادارة وعن الاقتراحات المختصة بتوزيع انصبة الارباح. واذا لم يقدم هذا التقرير فان قرار الجمعية العمومية المختص بتصديق الحسابات يكون باطلا. 

المادة 176- يجب على المفوضين ان يدعوا الجمعية العمومية في كل مرة يتخلف فيها اعضاء مجلس الادارة عن دعوتها في الاحوال المعينة في القانون او في نظام الشركة. وكذلك يحق لهم ان يدعوها كلما رأوا دعوتها مفيدة. بل يجب عليهم ان يقوموا بدعوة الجمعية العمومية اذا طلبها فريق من المساهمين يمثل خمس راس مال الشركة. 

المادة 177- ولا يجوز ان يكون لهم اية مصلحة مع جماعة غايتهم احداث تأثير في اسعار فئة ما من اوراق الشركة المالية في سوق البورصة. 

المادة 178- ويكونون مسؤولين اما بصفة فردية واما بالتضامن حتى لدى الغير كلما ارتكبوا خطأ في المراقبة مع الاحتفاظ بحكم مرور الزمن بعد خمس سنوات. 

الجزء الثالث - جمعيات المساهمين العمومية 


المادة 179- جمعيات المساهمين العمومية هي الجمعية التأسيسية وجمعيات عادية وجمعيات غير عادية. 

المادة 180- ان الحق في دعوة الجمعيات العادية وغير العادية هو في الاصل لاعضاء مجلس الادارة. اما الجمعية التأسيسية فالحق في دعوتها للمؤسسين. وللمفوضين المراقبين ان يقيموا انفسهم مقام اعضاء مجلس الادارة في الاحوال المبينة فيما تقدم. 

المادة 181- يجوز للمساهمين الذين لا يستطيعون حضور الجمعية ان يوكلوا عنهم من يمثلهم بشرط ان يكون هؤلاء الممثلون انفسهم من المساهمين. ويستثنى من ذلك الممثلون الشرعيون لفاقدي الاهلية. 

المادة 182- تنظم «ورقة حضور» تذكر فيها اسماء المساهمين الحاضرين والممثلين وعدد الاسهم التي يملكها كل واحد منهم وعدد الاصوات المختصة بهذه الاسهم. وتوضع هذه الورقة في مركز الشركة ويجوز الاطلاع عليها لكل طالب يثبت انه مساهم. 

المادة 183- ينشأ مكتب مؤلف على الاقل من رئيس وكاتب سر. 

المادة 184- لا يجوز للجمعية ان تتناقش في غير المسائل المدرجة في جدول الاعمال وتستثني المسائل غير المنتظرة والمستعجلة التي تطرأ في اثناء الاجتماع. 

المادة 185- راجع المادة (14) من القانون رقم 308 تاريخ 3/4/2001 كل مساهم ايا كان نوع الاسهم التي يملكها يحق له الاشتراك في التصويت وان لم يكن بين يديه سوى شهادة مؤقتة. 

المادة 186- انه مع الاحتفاظ بمضاعفة اصوات اولئك الذين يملكون اسهما اسمية منذ سنتين على الاقل كما تقدم يكون لكل مساهم عدد من الاصوات بقدر الاسهم التي يملكها او يمثلها بلا تحديد ما لم يكن نظام الشركة ينص صراحة على التحديد ويشترط حينئذ ان يكون التحديد واحداً لجميع الاسهم اية كانت فئتها. 

المادة 187- معدلة وفقا للقانون الصادر بتاريخ 23/11/1948. لا يجوز للمساهم ان يصوت عن نفسه او عمن يمثله عندما يكون الامر متعلقاً بمنفعة يراد منحه اياها او بخلاف قائم بينه ويبن الشركة اذا اتخذت الجمعية قراراً في شأن هذا الخلاف. 

المادة 188- ان ممثلي اصحاب السندات الذين يحضرون الجمعية ليس لهم حق التصويت في المناقشات. 

المادة 189- اذا طلب مساهم واحد الاقتراع السري فان هذا الاقتراع يصبح اجبارياً في جميع المسائل التي لها صفة شخصية كعزل اعضاء الادارة مثلا او القاء التبعة عليهم. 

المادة 190- اذا وجد المساهمون الحاضرون ان معلوماتهم في المسائل المعروضة عليهم للمناقشة غير كافية فيؤجل الاجتماع ثمانية ايام بشرط ان يطلب ربع اعضاء الجمعية هذا التأجيل. 

المادة 191- يجب على اعضاء المكتب ان يضعوا محضر الجلسة ويوقعوا عليه امضاءهم. 

المادة 192- ان القرارات التي تتخذ بمقتضى الاصول وتراعى فيها شروط النصاب القانوني والغالبية المختصة بكل جمعية ولا يقع فيها غش ولا اساءة استعمال السلطة تلزم المساهمين حتى الغائبين منهم والمخالفين. 

المادة 193- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. لا تكون مناقشات الجمعية التأسيسية قانونية الا اذا كان عدد المساهمين الذين تتألف منهم يمثل ثلثي رأسمال الشركة على الاقل. واذا لم يتم هذا النصاب فيمكن عقد جمعية جديدة بناء على دعوة تنشر في الجريدة الرسمية وفي صحيفة اقتصادية وصحيفة يومية محلية مرتين بين الواحدة والاخرى اسبوع واحد. ويذكر في الدعوة جدول اعمال الجمعية السابقة والنتائج التي اسفرت عنها وتكون مناقشات هذه الجمعية الثانية قانونية اذا كان عدد المساهمين الذين تتألف منهم يمثل نصف رأس مال الشركة على الاقل. واذا لم يتم لها هذا النصاب فيمكن عقد جمعية ثالثة ولا يلزمها ان تمثل حينئذ الا ثلث راس مال الشركة على الاقل. 

المادة 194- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. اما فيما يختص بالتحقيق في المقدمات العينية فانه يجب ان يحسب النصاب بالاستناد إلى عدد الاسهم المكتتب بها او التي يملكها المساهمون بقطع النظر عن المساهمين العينيين. 

المادة 195- معدلة وفقا للقانون الصادر بتاريخ 23/11/1948. في الجمعيات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 193 و194 تتخذ القرارات بغاليبة ثلثي اصوات المساهمين الحاضرين او الممثلين. 

المادة 196- تعقد الجمعية العادية في كل عام بعد انتهاء السنة المالية للبت في حسابات اعضاء مجلس الادارة وتوزيع انصبة الارباح وتعيين مفوضين جدد للمراقبة وتعيين اعضاء مجلس الادارة عند انتهاء وكالتهم. ويمكن عقدها ايضا في اثناء السنة المالية عند حدوث ظروف غير منتظرة بشرط ان لا تكون غايتها تعديل نظام الشركة. 

المادة 197- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يحق لجميع المساهمين واصحاب السندات ان يطلعوا في مركز الشركة على جدول الجرد والميزانية وحساب الارباح والخسائر وقائمة المساهمين وتقرير مجلس الادارة وتقرير مفوضي المراقبة وحساب الارباح والخسائر الموحد والميزانية الموحدة اذا وجدا وتقرير مفوضي المراقبة عليهما في خلال الخمسة عشر يوما السابقة لانعقاد الجمعية السنوية. واذا منعوا من هذا الحق كانت مناقشات الجمعية باطلة. ويجب على اعضاء مجلس الادارة ان يكملوا قائمة المساهمين تدريجيا بحسب ايداع الاسهم المنشأة لحاملها. يجوز لاصحاب الشأن ان يأخذوا او يطلبوا على نفقتهم نسخا عن جميع الوثائق المتقدم ذكرها ما عدا جدول الجرد. لا يحق للشركة ان تستوفي مقابل تسليم تلك النسخ الا البدلات التي تحددها تعرفه يقررها وزير الاقتصاد الوطني. 

المادة 198- يجب ان يكون عدد المساهمين الذين تتألف منهم الجمعية العادية ممثلا لثلث رأس مال الشركة على الاقل. واذا لم يتم لها هذا النصاب تعقد جميعة ثانية وتكون مناقشتها قانونية ايا كان الجزء الذي تمثله من راس مال الشركة. 

المادة 199- معدلة وفقا للقانون الصادر بتاريخ 23/11/1948. في جميع الاحوال التي لم يرد بشأنها نص مخالف تتخذ القرارات بالغالبية المطلقة من عدد المساهمين الحاضرين او الممثلين. 

المادة 200- تتناقش الجمعيات غير العادية في ما يراد ادخاله من التعديلات على نظام الشركة. 

المادة 201- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 54 تاريخ 16/6/1977. للجمعيات غير العادية مع مراعاة احكام المادة 80 والقواعد الآتية، ان تعدل النظام في جميع احكامه على ان لا تغير جنسية الشركة ولا تزيد التزامات المساهمين ولا تمس حقوق الغير. 

المادة 202- معدلة وفقا للقانون الصادر بتاريخ 23/11/1948. فيما يختص بالقرارات القاضية بتغيير موضوع الشركة او شكلها يجب على الدوام ان يكون النصاب القانوني ممثلا لثلاثة ارباع رأس مال الشركة على الاقل. 

المادة 203- وفيما يختص بسائر التعديلات المسموح بها يكون النصاب القانوني في الجمعيات الثلاث المتوالية التي تنعقد على منوال الجمعية التاسيسية ممثلا لثلثي راس المال في الجمعية الاولى ولنصفه في الثانية ولثلثه في الثالثة. 

المادة 204- معدلة وفقا للقانون الصادر بتاريخ 23/11/1948. في الجمعيات العمومية غير العادية تتخذ القرارات بغالبية ثلثي المساهمين الحاضرين والممثلين. 

المادة 205- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. لا يجوز ان يزاد رأس مال الشركة الا بعد دفع راس المال السابق كله. 

المادة 206- معدلة وفقا للمرسرم 9798 تاريخ 4/5/1968. يجب ان تراعى القواعد القانونية المتعلقة بتأسيس الشركات المغفلة بالنسبة للاسهم الجديدة المصدرة وتطبق نفس العقوبات المختصة بابطال زيادة رأس المال وبالغرامات وبمسؤولية اعضاء مجلس الادارة القائمين عندئذ بوظيفتهم والمساهمين الذين لم تجر الموافقة حسب الاصول على ما قدموه ومفوضي المراقبة والخبراء. 

المادة 207- اذا اكتتب بالاسهم الجديدة اناس غير المساهمين القدماء بالرغم من حق الافضلية المعطى لهؤلاء وكانت الشركة تملك مالا احتياطيا فان الاسهم المشار اليها تصدر بثمن اعلى من قيمتها الاسمية فتكون زيادة الثمن مقابلة للاشتراك في المال الاحتياطي. 

المادة 208- لا يجوز ان يقرر تخفيض راس المال الا مع الاحتفاظ بحقوق الغير. وعليه فان قرار الجمعية العمومية القاضي بالتخفيض لا يجوز تنفيذه الا اذا نشر في الجريدة الرسمية ولم يعترض عليه الدائنون في مهلة ثلاثة اشهر. واذا حصل الاعتراض فان تخفيض راس المال يؤجل ريثما تقرر المحكمة ان هذا التخفيض يضر او لا يضر بحقوق الغير. 

المادة 209- يكون اعضاء مجلس الادارة مسؤولين عن كل تخفيض غير قانوني لرأس المال يتم بشراء الشركة لنفس اسهمها ودفع ثمنها بمال يؤخذ من راس المال او من الاحتياطي القانوني. 

المادة 210- ان ادغام عدة شركات يجب ان تقرره الجمعية العمومية غير العادية المختصة بكل من هذه الشركات. 

المادة 211- عندما تنشأ شركة جديدة باندماج شركات قديمة يجب ان تراعى القواعد القانونية المختصة بتأسيس الشركات. ويجب القيام بمعاملات النشر فيما يختص بحل الشركات القديمة قبل الميعاد وبانشاء الشركة الجديدة. 

المادة 212- اذا ضمت احدى الشركات اليها شركة اخرى وجب على الشركة المضمومة ان تنشر اعلاه حلها قبل ميعاده وعلى الشركة التي ضمتها ان تخضع للقواعد الاساسية والشكلية المختصة بزيادة رأس المال. 

المادة 213- ان الاحكام المختصة بحقوق الغير عند تخفيض راس المال تطبق على كل قرار يقضي بالادغام او الضم. 


المادة 214- بناء على القواعد القانونية المختصة بالشروط التي تجب مراعاتها في مناقشات الجمعيات العمومية يعد كل قرار مخالف للاصول باطلا كلما ثبت ان هذه المخالفة افسدت فعلا النتيجة الحاصلة. ويحق لكل ذي علاقة ان يدلي بهذا الابطال. ويزول حكم البطلان بتصحيح المناقشات او بمرور سنة ابتداء من اليوم الذي انعقدت فيه الجمعية. 

المادة 215- ان الذين يختلقون او يحاولون ان يختلقوا بطريقة الغش اكثرية غير صحيحة في جمعية عمومية للمساهمين او لاصحاب السندات ولا سيما الذين يتقدمون بصفة كونهم اصحاب اوراق مالية هي ملك اناس لا يمكنهم ان يصوتوا او يحملون غيرهم على وعدهم بمنافع خاصة لكي يصوتوا على وجه معين او يمتنعوا عن التصويت او يستعملون سلطة مشتراة بالمال او اية وسيلة غير جائزة - يستهدفون لعقوبات الاحتيال مع الاحتفاظ باداء بدل العطل والضرر. ويعاقب المتدخلون الفرعيون بالعقوبات نفسها. 

الفصل الرابع - في حل الشركات المغفلة 


المادة 216- معدلة وفقا للقانون الصادر بتاريخ 23/11/1948. تحل الشركات المغفلة بحلول الاجل المعين لها او باتمام المشروع الذي الفت من اجله او باستحالة اتمامه. وتحل ايضا بمشيئة الشركاء المعبر عنها في جلسة عمومية بالشروط المبينة في المادتين 202 و204، كما انها تحل في جميع الحالات الخاصة المنصوص عليها في النظام. اذا خسرت الشركة ثلاثة ارباع راس المال وجب على اعضاء مجلس الادارة ان يعقدوا جمعية عمومية غير عادية تقرر ما اذا كانت الحالة تستوجب حل الشركة قبل الاجل او تخفيض راس المال او اتخاذ غير ذلك من التدابير المناسبة. 

المادة 217- وفي كل حال اذا اهمل اعضاء مجلس الادارة عقد الجمعية او لم يتم تأليفها لعدم وجود النصاب القانوني او رفضت الجمعية حل الشركة فانه يبقى لكل مساهم الحق في رفع القضية إلى المحاكم. 

المادة 218- يجب نشر القرار المتخذ ايا كان هذا القرار. 

المادة 219- تجري التصفية مبدئيا بحسب القواعد المنصوص عليها لشركات التضامن. 

المادة 220- اذا لم يعين المصفون في نظام الشركة فانهم يعينون باقتراع الجمعية العمومية العادية ما لم يكن المراد حل الشركة قبل الميعاد ففي هذه الحالة تعينهم الجمعية العمومية غير العادية في الوقت نفسه. واذا لم يكن الحصول على قرار من الجمعية العمومية فان امر تعيينهم يعود حينئذ إلى المحكمة. 

المادة 221- ان مفوضي المراقبة الذين ينضم اليهم الخبير الذي عينته المحكمة يبقون في وظائفهم ويقومون اذ ذاك بمراقبة التصفية. 

المادة 222- يتلقى المصفون حسابات الاعمال الادارية التي قام بها اعضاء مجلس الادارة منذ موافقة الجمعية العمومية على الموازنة الاخيرة إلى افتتاح التصفية، فيوافقون عليها او يعرضون على القضاء المشاكل التي تبدو لهم. 

المادة 223- اذا تجاوزت مدة التصفية عاما واحدا وجب على المصفين ان يضعوا الموازنة السنوية وينشروها. 

المادة 224- بعد انتهاء اعمال التصفية يضع المصفون موازنة نهائية يعينون بها نصيب كل مساهم في توزيع موجودات الشركة. 

المادة 225- يضع مفوضو المراقبة تقريرا عن الحسابات التي يقدمها المصفون ثم توافق عليها الجمعية العمومية العادية وتقرر براءة ذمة المصفين او تعترض عليها فيرفع الخلاف إلى المحكمة. 

الباب الرابع - شركات التوصية 


المادة 226- شركة التوصية التي تقوم باعمالها تحت عنوان تجاري تشمل فئتين من الشركاء اولاهما فئة الشركاء المفوضين الذين يحق لهم دون سواهم ان يقوموا باعمالها الادارية وهم مسؤولون بصفتهم الشخصية وبوجه التضامن عن ايفاء ديون الشركة. والثانية فئة الشركاء الموصين الذين يقدمون المال ولا يلزم كل منهم الا بنسبة ما قدمه. 

المادة 227- شركات التوصية نوعان: شركة التوصية البسيطة، وشركة التوصية المساهمة. 

المادة 228- تعلن شركة التوصية للجمهور تحت عنوان تجاري لا يشتمل الا على اسماء الشركاء المفوضين. واذا لم يكن هناك الا شريك مفوض واحد فيمكن اضافة كلمة "وشركاؤه" إلى اسمه. واذا تسامح الشريك الموصي بادراج اسمه في عنوان الشركة اصبح مسؤولا كشريك مفوض تجاه كل شخص ثالث حسن النية. 

المادة 229- ان الشركاء المفوضين سواء كانوا جميعهم يديرون اعمال الشركة او كان يديرها احدهم او عدد منهم بالنيابة عن الجميع يخضعون لنفس النظام القانوني الذي يخضع له اعضاء شركة التضامن. 

المادة 230- لا يجوز للشريك الموصي ان يتدخل في إدارة اعمال الشركة تجاه الغير ولو كان تدخله مسنداً إلى توكيل. واذا خالف حكم هذا المنع اصبح مسؤولا بوجه التضامن حتى النهاية مع الاعضاء المفوضين عن الالتزامات الناشئة عن عمله الاداري فتكون التبعة الملقاة عليه اما محصورة في النتائج الناجمة عن الاعمال التي تدخل فيها واما شاملة لجميع ديون الشركة على نسبة عدد تلك الاعمال وجسامتها. على ان مراقبة اعمال مديري الاشغال، والآراء والنصائح التي تسدى اليهم، والترخيص لهم في اجراء اعمال تتجاوز حدود سلطتهم كل ذلك لا يعد من اعمال التدخل. 

المادة 231- تخضع شركة التوصية البسيطة للقواعد الموضوعة لتأسيس شركات التضامن ولحلها حتى فيما يختص بالشركاء الموصين. 

المادة 232- اما شركات التوصية المساهمة فيقسم راس مالها إلى اسهم ويكون الشريك الموصي فيها خاضعا للنظام القانوني الذي يخضع له المساهم في الشركات المغفلة. 

المادة 233- ان شركات التوصية المساهمة ايا كان موضوعها تخضع لقانون التجارة وعرفها. 

المادة 234- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 54 تاريخ 16/6/1977. تطبق على تأسيس وسير اعمال شركات التوصية المساهمة القواعد القانونية المختصة بالشركات المغفلة. 

المادة 235- جميع الموجبات التي يفرضها القانون على اعضاء مجلس الادارة في الشركة المغفلة تطبق على مديري اعمال شركة التوصية المساهمة. 

المادة 236- يجب ان يكون عدد مفوضي المراقبة ثلاثة على الاقل ومن جملتهم خبير الحسابات الذي يعينه رئيس المحكمة بموجب قرار. ولا يجوز اختيارهم من الشركاء المفوضين. ويجتمعون بهيئة مجلس كلما قضت باجتماعهم المراقبة والتحقيقات التي يجب عليهم القيام بها. اما مدة وظيفة مجلس المراقبة فتعين في نظام الشركة، على ان المجلس الاول لا يعين الا لمدة سنة واحدة. 

المادة 237- جميع قرارات الجمعيات العمومية - ما عدا القرارات المتعلقة بتصديق الاعمال الادارية - تفيد ضمنا موافقة الشركاء المفوضين الشخصية طبقا للقواعد المعينة في نظام الشركة. 

الباب الخامس - في الشركات التي لها رؤوس مال قابلة للتغيير 
شركات التعاون 


المادة 238- يجوز لكل شركة ان تضع في نظامها نصا يفيد ان رأس مالها قابل للتغيير فتكون عندئذ خاضعة لاحكام المواد الآتية علاوة على القواعد العامة المختصة بها حسب شكلها الخاص. ويجب نشر ذلك النص. 

المادة 239- عندما تكون الشركة ذات رأس مال قابل للتغيير يجوز أن يزاد رأس مالها اما بقبول شركاء جدد فيها واما بمبالغ جديدة يدفعها الشركاء كما يجوز ان ينقص باسترداد الشركاء كل ما وضعوه فيها او جزءا منه. ان زيادة راس المال وتنقيصه يجريان بحرية تامة ويعفيان من معاملة النشر ما لم يكن نظام الشركة ينص على العكس. 

المادة 240- ملغاة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 54 تاريخ 16/6/1977. 

المادة 241- يعين نظام الشركة مبلغا لا يجوز ان ينقص عنه راس المال باسترداد ما وضعه بعض الشركاء او بخروج بعضهم. ولا يجوز ان يكون ذلك المبلغ اقل من خمس رأس مال الشركة ويخضع هذا النص من نظام الشركة لمعاملات النشر. 

المادة 242- يجوز وضع نص في نظام الشركة يقضي بانه يحق للجمعية العمومية ان تقرر بالغالبية المعينة لتعديل نظام الشركة، اخراج شريك أو عدة شركاء منها بدون ان يحرموا حقوقهم المكتسبة في المال الاحتياطي المختص بها. 

المادة 243- ان الشريك الذي يخرج من الشركة اما بمجرد مشيئته واما بناء على قرار الجمعية العمومية يبقى سحابة ثلاث سنوات مسؤولا امام الشركاء وامام الغير عن كل الموجبات التي كانت موجودة وقت خروجه. 

المادة 244- اذا اتخذت الشركة شكل شركة مساهمة وجب ان تبقى اسهمها اسمية حتى بعد ايفاء كل ثمنها. ويجوز أن يمنح نظام الشركة الجمعية العمومية او مجلس الادارة حق الاعتراض على انتقال تلك الاسهم. وانما يشترط ان لا يساء استعمال هذا الحق. 

المادة 245- مهما كان شكل الشركة فانها لا تحل بخروج احد الشركاء او افلاسه او عجزه او فقده الاهلية العامة او وفاته بل تظل قائمة حكما بين سائر الشركاء. 

المادة 246- يطبق هذا القانون على شركات التعاون الزراعية ما لم تكن احكام قانونها الخاص مخالفة له. 

الباب السادس - في شركات المحاصة 


المادة 247- تتميز شركة المحاصة عن الشركات التجارية الاخرى بان كيانها منحصر بين المتعاقدين وبانها غير معدة لاطلاع الغير عليها. 

المادة 248- ان الاتفاقات التي تعقد بين ذوي الشأن تعين بحرية تامة الحقوق والموجبات المتبادلة بين الشركاء وتقاسم الارباح والخسائر فيما بينهم مع الاحتفاظ بتطبيق المبادئ العامة المختصة بعقد الشركة. 

المادة 249- يمكن اثبات وجود الاتفاقات المتقدم ذكرها بجميع طرق البينة المقبولة في المواد التجارية. 

المادة 250- لا تخضع شركات المحاصة لمعاملات النشر المفروضة على الشركات التجارية الاخرى. 

المادة 251- لا تعتبر شركة المحاصة شخصا معنويا. 

المادة 252- لا يكون للغير رابطة قانونية الا بالشريك الذي تعاقد معه. على ان شركة المحاصة التي تتعرف إلى الغير بهذه الصفة يجوز ان تعامل بالنظر اليه كشركة فعلية. 

المادة 253- لا يجوز ان تصدر الشركة اسهما او اسنادا قابلة للتفرغ او التداول لمصلحة الشركاء. 

الباب السابع - الشركات المحدودة المسؤولية 
اضيف وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 35 تاريخ 5/8/1967 


المادة 1- الشركة المحدودة المسؤولية هي شركة تجارية تؤلف بين شركاء لا يتحملون الخسائر الا بمقدار مقدماتهم. 

المادة 2- تخضع الشركة المحدودة المسؤولية للقوانين والاعراف التجارية وللاحكام المعينة بهذا المرسوم الاشتراعي. وتثبت هذه الشركة بسند رسمي او سند عادي وتسجل في السجل التجاري. 

المادة 3- يمنع على هذه الشركة اثبات حصص الشركاء باسناد قابلة للتداول اسمية كانت او لامر او لحاملها ، كما يمنع عليها ان تصدر لحسابها عن طريق اكتتاب علني اية قيم منقولة او اسهم او اسناد دين او حصص تأسيس وما ماثلها. 

المادة 4- لا يجوز ان يكون موضوعا لهذه الشركة القيام بمشاريع الضمان و الاقتصاد و التوفير و النقل الجوي المنظم و العمليات المصرفية وتوظيف الرساميل لحساب الغير. 

المادة 5- تعقد هذه الشركة بين ثلاثة اشخاص او أكثر على ان لا يتجاوز عدد الشركاء العشرين الا في حالة انتقال الحصص بالارث. على انه اذا زاد عدد الشركاء عن ثلاثين وجب، في مهلة سنتين، تحويل الشركة إلى شركة مساهمة فاذا لم تحول وجب حلها. يسقط الحق في طلب حل الشركة للسبب المبين بالفقرة السابقة اذا زال سببه في المهلة المحددة. 

المادة 6- يعين اسم الشركة بتعيين موضوع مشروعها او باعتماد عنوان مشترك يتضمن اسم شريك او أكثر من الشركاء .يجب ان يذكر بوضوح بجانب اسم الشركة في كافة الاوراق والاعلانات و النشرات وسائر الوثائق التي تصدر عن الشركة العبارة التالية: " شركة محدودة المسؤولية" مع بيان مقدار رأس مالها. يعاقب على مخالفة الاحكام السابقة بغرامة تتراوح بين الف ليرة وثلاثة الاف ليرة. واذا نشأ عن هذه المخالفة خداع الغير في نوع الشركة جاز تطبيق الاحكام المتعلقة بشركات التضامن لتحديد موجبات الشركاء. 

المادة 7- معدلة وفقا للقانون 120 تاريخ 9/3/1992. لا يجوز ان يقل رأس مال الشركة المحدودة المسؤولية عن خمسة ملايين ليرة لبنانية ويوزع رأس المال مهما كان مقداره إلى حصص متساوية . اذا نقص رأس المال لاي سبب كان عن الخمسة ملايين ليرة لبنانية وجب في مهلة سنة اكماله او تحويل الشركة إلى نوع آخر باستثناء الشركة المغفلة. فاذا لم تقم الشركة باحد هذين الموجبين جاز لكل ذي مصلحة حلها قضائيا بعد انذار يوجهه إلى مديرها لاجل اصلاح وضعها . 

المادة 8- لا تعتبر الشركة مؤسسة بصورة نهائية الا بعد توزيع الحصص بين الشركاء وتعيين عدد حصص كل منهم وتحرير قيمتها بكاملها وايداع المبالغ المدفوعة في احد المصارف. يجب ان يعلن المؤسسون صراحة في نظام الشركة ان جميع هذه الشروط قد توفرت . لا يجوز لمدير الشركة ان يسحب المبالغ المودعة قبل تسجيل الشركة في السجل التجاري. واذا لم يتم هذا التسجيل في مهلة ستة أشهر من تاريخ أول ايداع جاز لكل من الشركاء الالتجاء إلى قاضي الامور المستعجلة بطلب الترخيص له باسترداد ما دفعه. 

المادة 9- يجوز ان تكون خدمات الشركاء نقدية او عينية. ويمنع ادخال اجارة الخدمة او الصناعة في عداد المقدمات. عند وجود مقدمات عينية يجب تحديد قيمة هذه المقدمات في نظام الشركة والاستعانة برأي خبير او عدة خبراء تعينهم محكمة الدرجة الاولى في منطقة مركز الشركة لاجل التحقق من صحة تحديد تلك القيمة. يوضع تقرير الخبراء تحت تصرف الشركاء العتيدين ويعود لهؤلاء ان يعدلوا عن تعهدهم بالتشارك اذا كان تخمين المقدمات يفوق قيمتها الحقيقية بأكثر من عشرين بالمئة. 

المادة 10- يسأل اصحاب المقدمات العينية والمديرون الاولون والخبراء بالتضامن تجاه الغير ولمدة خمس سنوات من تاريخ التأسيس عن عدم صحة تقدير قيمة المقدمات المذكورة وقت تأسيس الشركة. يتعرض للمسؤولية ذاتها كل شريك جديد يصادق على ميزانية او جردة سنوية تحدد قيمة المقدمات او مقدمات اخرى جديدة بأكثر مما هي بالواقع، وذلك خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ توقيع الميزانية او الجردة. 

المادة 11- تخضع الشركة المحدودة المسؤولية لنفس قواعد النشر التي تخضع لها الشركة المساهمة ولنفس عقوبات البطلان و المسؤولية الملقاة على عاتق من اهمل مراعاة الاحكام القانونية. 

المادة 12- تعتبر باطلة وبدون مفعول بين الشركاء كل شركة محدودة المسؤولية تؤسس خلافا للشروط المبينة بالمواد السابقة. الا انه لا يجوز للشركاء ان يتذرعوا ببطلانها ازاء الغير. 

المادة 13- عندما يعلن بطلان الشركة عملا باحكام المادة السابقة يكون الشركاء الذين تسببوا بالبطلان و المديرون الاولون و المؤسسون مسؤولين بالتضامن تجاه الغير وتجاه الشركاء الاخرين عن الضرر الناتج عن البطلان . لا تسمح دعوى البطلان اذا كان سببه قد زال قبل اقامة الدعوى . ويبقى بالامكان ازالة ذلك السبب خلال المحاكمة وقبل صدور حكم محكمة الدرجة الاولى. اذا كانت ازالة البطلان تستلزم دعوة جمعية الشركاء فإن دعوى البطلان يقف سيرها ابتداء من تاريخ دعوة تلك الجمعية بصورة اصولية حتى صدور قرارها. تخضع دعاوى البطلان و المسؤولية لمرور الزمن ضمن الشروط المحددة لبطلان الشركة المساهمة. 

المادة 14- تنتقل حصص الشركاء بالارث لورثتهم الا انه يجوز ان يشترط، بموجب بند صريح في العقد التأسيسي، اعطاء الخيار للشركة بعدم قبول الورثة او بعضهم شركاء وبايفاء هؤلاء الورثة حقوقهم التي تحدد رضاء او بواسطة القضاء‎. على ان مهلة الخيار لا يجوز ان تتجاوز الشهرين من تاريخ الوفاة. لا تحل الشركة بإفلاس احد الشركاء او حجره ويحل محله في كل من هاتين الحالتين ممثله القانوني. 

المادة 15- لا يجوز التفرغ عن حصص في الشركة لاجنبي عنها الا بموافقة شركاء يمثلون ثلاثة ارباع رأس المال على الاقل. يثبت التفرغ بسند رسمي او عادي يبلغ إلى مدير الشركة والى كل من الشركاء. للشركة حق الافضلية في شراء الحصص المتفرغ عنها في مهلة خمسة عشر يوما من تبلغها سند التفرغ. وفي حال عدم ممارستها هذا الحق يجوز لشريك او أكثر من الشركاء ان يمارسه في مهلة ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تبلغه. 

المادة 16- يكلف إدارة الشركة مدير او عدة مديرين من الشركاء او غيرهم يعينون بنظام الشركة او بصك لاحق لمدة محدودة او غير محدودة شرط ان يكونوا من الاشخاص الطبيعيين. تناط بالمدير او المديرين جميع السلطات اللازمة لتسيير اعمال الشركة تسييرا منتظما ما لم يرد نص مخالف في النظام التأسيسي. يجوز، بالرغم من كل بند مخالف، عزل المديرين او بعضهم بقرار من جمعية الشركاء او بقرار قضائي عند وجود سبب مشروع يبرر هذا العزل. اذا قررت جمعية الشركاء عزل مدير دون سبب مشروع حق لهذا الاخير المطالبة بالعطل و الضرر. 

المادة 17- يجب على المديرين ان يقتطعوا كل سنة عشرة بالمئة من الارباح الصافية لتكوين مال احتياطي يعادل خمسين بالمئة من رأس المال. 

المادة 18- يمنع على المديرين وعلى الشركاء تحت طائلة البطلان ان يحصلوا من الشركة على قروض او كفالات او تكفلات لانفسهم او لازواجهم او اصولهم او فروعهم ولو حصلت بأسماء مستعارة. 

المادة 19- المديرون مسؤولون افراديا او بالتضامن ، حسب الظروف، ازاء الشركة و الغير عن مخالفتهم احكام هذا المرسوم الاشتراعي واحكام نظام الشركة وعن اخطائهم في الادارة. اذا اشترك عدة مديرين بالافعال نفسها التي تعرضهم للمسؤولية، فتحدد المحكمة نسبة ما يتحمله كل منهم من التعويضات عن الضرر. للشركاء ولكل منهم حق اقامة الدعوى بالمسؤولية ضد المديرين لمصلحة الشركة لاجل المطالبة بالتعويض الكامل عن الضرر المسبب لها. كل بند في العقد التأسيسي من شأنه تعليق حق اقامة هذه الدعوى على رأي او ترخيص سابق من جمعية الشركاء، او العدول مسبقا عن ممارسة هذا الحق يعتبر بحكم غير المكتوب. لا يعتد بأي قرار تصدره جمعية الشركاء لاسقاط دعوى المسؤولية المقامة على المديرين بسبب اخطائهم المتعلقة بالادارة. 

المادة 20- ان دعاوى المسؤولية المنصوص عليها بالمادة 19 يسقط الحق باقامتها بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الافعال الضارة التي تبنى عليها اذا كانت ظاهرة او من تاريخ اكتشافها اذا كانت خفية . اما اذا كان احد هذه الافعال جناية فحق الادعاء لا يسقط الا بعد انقضاء عشر سنوات على وقوعه. 

المادة 21- ينظم المدير او المديرون بنهاية كل سنة تقريرا عن اعمال الشركة في تلك السنة، وجردة وحسابا للاستثمار العام، وحسابا للارباح و الخسائر وميزانية ويبلغها للشركاء ويدعوهم خلال ستة أشهر من اقفال حسابات السنة إلى جمعية عامة يتم خلالها التصديق على اعمال المديرين. قبل عشرين يوما على الاقل من الوقت المعين لانعقاد جمعية الشركاء يودع اصل كامل الوثائق المعينة بالمادة السابقة في مركز الشركة، مع تقرير مفوض المراقبة عند وجوده، ويحق لكل شريك ان يطلع عليها وان يوجه إلى المدير اسئلة خطية ليجيب عليها في جلسة الجمعية. لكل شريك، فوق ذلك، ان يطلب متى شاء الاطلاع على القيود و المستندات المتعلقة بأعمال السنوات الثلاث السابقة. كل بند مخالف هذه المادة يعتبر بحكم غير المكتوب. 

المادة 22- تتخذ القرارات في الجلسات التي يعقدها الشركاء. الا انه يمكن بناء على بند في النظام التأسيسي الاتفاق على جواز اصدار القرارات باستثناء ما يتعلق منها بتطبيق احكام المادة 21-بطريقة الاستشارات الخطية. 

المادة 23- يدعى الشركاء إلى الجمعيات بإعلان ينشر في صحيفتين يوميتين محليتين او برسائل مضمونة توجه إلى الشركاء قبل شهر من الوقت المحدد للاجتماع. توجه الدعوة من المدير او اي من المديرين عند تعددهم ، والا فمن مفوض المراقبة عند وجوده وفي حال اهماله توجيه الدعوى يعود هذا الحق لكل شريك او فريق من الشركاء يمثل ربع عدد الشركاء وربع رأس المال او يمثل نصف رأس المال على الاقل. وعند تخلف جميع هؤلاء يحق لكل شريك ان يطلب إلى القضاء تعيين شخص يتولى دعوة الجمعية ووضع جدول اعمالها. كل بند مخالف لهذه الاحكام يعتبر بحكم غير المكتوب. 

المادة 24- لكل شريك ان يشترك في الجمعيات بعدد من الاصوات يعادل عدد الحصص التي يملكها او يمثلها، وفي حال عدم وجود بند مخالف في النظام التأسيسي لا يجوز لشريك ان يوكل شخصا من غير الشركاء بتمثيله. لا يجوز لشريك ان يوكل غيره بتمثيله في جزء من حصصه وان يمثل بنفسه الحصص الاخرى كل بند يخالف احكام هذه المادة يعتبر بحكم غير المكتوب. 

المادة 25- في الجمعيات او في الاستشارات الخطية تتخذ القرارات من شركاء يمثلون نصف رأس المال على الاقل. واذا لم تتحقق هذه الاكثرية. ولم يكن في نظام الشركة نص مخالف، يدعى الشركاء او يستشارون مرة ثانية وتصدر القرارات بأكثرية الاصوات مهما كان مقدار راس المال الذي تمثله. 

المادة 26- لا يجوز تغيير جنسية الشركة او الزام شريك بزيادة مقدماته او موجباته الا بإجماع الشركاء. ولا يجوز ادخال اي تعديل على نظام الشركة ما لم تتوفر اكثرية من الشركاء تمثل ثلاثة ارباع راس المال على الاقل. 

المادة 27- في حالة زيادة رأس المال بطريق اكتتاب الشركاء بحصص نقدية يجب ايداع مبالغ الاكتتابات في احد المصارف ولا يجوز لمدير الشركة سحبها الا بعد تحرير كامل الحصص وتسجيل زيادة راس المال في السجل التجاري. اذا لم يتم هذا التسجيل في مهلة ستة أشهر من تاريخ ايداع أول مبلغ، فتطبق احكام الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة الثامنة من هذا المرسوم الاشتراعي. 

المادة 28- اذا تحققت زيادة راس المال، كليا او جزئيا، بمقدمات عينية، فتطبق احكام المادتين التاسعة و العاشرة من هذا المرسوم الاشتراعي وتسجل تلك الزيادة في السجل التجاري. 

المادة 29- لجمعية الشركاء، بأكثريتها المحددة لتعديل النظام التأسيسي ان تقرر انقاص راس المال دون اي مساس في مساواة الشركاء. عند وجود مفوض مراقبة يجب ابلاغ هذا الاخير مشروع انقاص راس المال ليعطي رأيه في اسباب هذا التدبير وشروطه عند عقد الجمعية. اذا قررت الجمعية الموافقة على انقاص راس المال لسبب غير الخسائر، فان قرارها يسجل في السجل التجاري وينشر في صحيفتين محليتين، ويحق لكل دائن ان يعترض عليه خلال شهرين من تاريخ آخر معاملة نشر امام محكمة مركز الشركة التي تقرر، حسب الظروف، اما رد الاعتراض، واما الزام الشركة بتقديم ضمانات لحقوق المعترضين تعينها بقرارها. ولا يجوز البدء في معاملات انقاص رأس المال قبل انقضاء مهلة الاعتراض. يمتنع على الشركة شراء حصصها. الا انه يجوز للجمعية التي قررت انقاص راس المال لسبب غير الخسائر ان تفوض مديرها بشراء عدد معين من حصص الشركاء لاجل الغائها. 

المادة 30- معدلة وفقا للقانون 120 تاريخ 9/3/1992. للشركاء ان يعينوا مفوضا او أكثر للمراقبة بقرار يتخذ بالاكثرية المعينة بالمادة 25 من هذا المرسوم الاشتراعي. ويكون هذا التعيين الزاميا: أ- اذا زاد عدد الشركاء عن العشرين . ب- اذا بلغ راس مال الشركة ثلاثين مليون ليرة لبنانية. ج- اذا طلب تعيين المفوض شريك او أكثر يمثلون خمس راس المال على الاقل. 

المادة 31- يختار مفوض المراقبة من الاشخاص المقيدين في جدول الخبراء وتمتد مهمته لثلاث دورات سنوية. لا يعين مفوضين للمراقبة: 1- المديرون وازواجهم واصولهم وفروعهم. 2- الشركاء اصحاب المقدمات العينية. 3- الاشخاص الذين يتقاضون من الشركة او من مديرها مرتبات دورية وأزواجهم واصولهم وفروعهم. خلال خمس سنوات من انتهاء وظائف مفوضي المراقبة، لا يجوز تعيين هؤلاء المفوضيين مديرين للشركة التي تولوا مراقبة اعمالها. ولا يجوز في المهلة نفسها ان يعينوا مديرين او اعضاء مجلس إدارة او مراقبين لشركات تملك عشرة بالمئة من راس مال الشركة التي كانوا مفوضي مراقبة فيها او تملك هذه الاخيرة عشرة بالمئة من رأس مالها. تطبق على مفوضي المراقبة الاحكام التي تطبق على الشركات المغفلة بقدر ائتلافها و الاحكام الخاصة المنصوص عليها بهذا المرسوم الاشتراعي. 

المادة 32- يجوز استرداد انصبة الارباح الموزعة على الشركاء عندما لا تستند إلى ارباح حقيقية حاصلة . تخضع دعوى الاسترداد لمرور زمن خماسي مطلعه اليوم المحدد لتوزيع انصبة الارباح. 

المادة 33- في حالة خسارة ثلاثة ارباع رأس المال يجب على الشركاء ان يقرروا ، في مهلة الاربعة أشهر التالية للتصديق على الحسابات التي اظهرت تلك الخسارة، ما اذا كان يجب حل الشركة. فاذا لم يقرروا حلها بالاكثرية المعينة لتعديل النظام فيستوجب عليهم فورا انقاص رأس المال بمقدار الخسارة. ينشر القرار الذي يقضي باعتماد اي من الحلين السابق ذكرهما في صحيفتين محليتين ويسجل في السجل التجاري . اذا لم يصدر الشركاء قرارهم في المهلة المعينة بالفقرة الاولى ، يحق لكل ذي مصلحة ان يطلب حل الشركة قضائيا. 

المادة 34- ان تحويل الشركة المحدودة المسؤولية إلى شركة تضامن او توصية بسيطة او توصية بالاسهم يستلزم إجماع الشركاء. اما تحويلها إلى شركة مساهمة فيمكن تقريره بالاكثرية المعينة لتعديل النظام التأسيسي شرط ان يكون الشركاء قد صدقوا على حسابات السنتين السابقتين. اذا تبين من حسابات الشركة بعد التصديق عليها ان قيمة موجوداتها الصافية تزيد عن الثلاثة ملايين ليرة، فانه يجوز للاكثرية التي تمثل نصف رأس المال ان تقرر تحويل الشركة إلى شركة مساهمة، بعد الاطلاع على تقرير مفوض المراقبة المثبت صحة الحسابات . ان تغيير نوع الشركة الذي يتم خلافا لاحكام هذه المادة يكون باطلا. 

المادة 35- يعاقب بعقوبات الاحتيال: المؤسسون الذين ادرجوا في نظام الشركة تصريحا كاذبا عن توزيع الحصص بين الشركاء وتحرير 
هذه الحصص.
الشركاء الاولون و المديرون الذين فتحوا مباشرة او بواسطة الغير اكتتابا علنيا بأية قيمة منقولة او 
اسهم او اسناد دين.
كل من يعطي لمقدمات عينية عن طريق مناورات تحايلية تقديرا يفوق قيمتها الحقيقية بعشرين 
بالمئة. 
كل من يعطي لمقدمات عينية عن طريق ارباح صورية بدون وجود ميزانية وحساب ارباح 
وخسائر او بواسطة ميزانية وحساب ارباح وخسائر غير متفقين و الواقع.
المديرون و الشركاء الذين يخلقون في جمعية للشركاء او يحاولون خلق اكثرية مصطنعة.
المدير الذي يسحب المقدمات المودعة في احد المصارف قبل اتمام معاملات التأسيس. لا تحول 
احكام هذه المادة دون تطبيق احكام اجتماع الجرائم المعنوي لاعطاء الافعال التي تنص عليها وصفا اشد، وخاصة في حالة الافلاس.


الكتاب الثالث - في العقود التجارية بوجه عام في بعض العقود التجارية بوجه خاص 


الباب الأول - احكام عامة 


المادة 254- ليس اثبات العقود التجارية خاضعا مبدئيا للقواعد الحصرية الموضوعة للعقود المدنية فيجوز مع الاحتفاظ بالاستثناءات الناتجة عن الاحكام القانونية الخاصة اثبات العقود المشار اليها بجميع طرق الاثبات التي يرى القاضي وجوب قبولها بحسب العرف و الظرف. 

المادة 255- في الوضع التجاري يجوز اثبات تاريخ المخطوطات الخاصة بالنظر إلى الغير بجميع وسائل الاثبات. ان تاريخ الاسناد القابلة للتداول وتاريخ تظهيرها يعدان صحيحين إلى ان يثبت العكس. 

المادة 256- ان المديونين معا بمقتضى موجب تجاري يعدون متضامنين في هذا الموجب. وتطبق هذه القرينة على كفلاء الدين التجاري. 

المادة 257- حدد المعدل القانوني للفائدة في الوضع التجاري بتسعة في المئة. 

المادة 258- يعتمد في اثبات الثمن العدل والثمن الدارج على اسعار البورصة والتسعيرات ما لم يكن اتفاق مخالف. 

المادة 259- ما من موجب تجاري يقصد به القيام بعمل او بخدمة. يعد معقودا على وجه مجاني. واذا لم يعين الفريقان اجرة او عمولة او سمسرة فيستحق الاجر المعروف في المهنة. 

المادة 260- لا يحق للمحكمة في الوضع التجاري ان تمنح مهلا للايفاء الا في ظروف استثنائية. ولا يحق للفريق الذي طلب من المحكمة الغاء العقد ان يطلب التنفيذ بعد ذلك. اما الذي قدم طلب التنفيذ فيحق له ان يبدله بطلب الالغاء. ان القيام بالموجبات بعد اقامة دعوى الالغاء لا يكون مقبولا. 

المادة 261- ان عدم تنفيذ احد الموجبات في العقود ذات الموجبات المتتابعة يخول الفريق الذي قام بما يجب عليه ان يطلب فسخ العقد فيما يختص بجميع الموجبات التي لم تنفذ ولا يحول ذلك دون حقه في المطالبة ببدل العطل والضرر. 

المادة 262- في الوضع التجاري يسقط الحق في اقامة الدعاوى بمرور عشر سنوات ان لم يعين اجل اقصر. واذا صدر قرار يتضمن حكما ما فان الدعوى الناتجة عن القضية المحكمة تسقط في كل الاحوال بمرور عشر سنوات. 

المادة 263- ان البيع والتسليف وعقد النقل وعقد الضمان وجميع العقود التي لم تحدد قواعدها بمقتضى هذا القانون هي خاضعة لقانون الموجبات وللعرف. وتطبق ايضا على عقد النقل القواعد الخاصة المتعلقة بمشاريع النقل العمومية. ان عمليات البورصة سواء أكانت على اوراق مالية ام على بضائع هي خاضعة للقواعد المختصة بانواع العقود المختلفة التي تستعير صيغتها او تصير اليها، وللانظمة الخاصة بالبورصات التجارية. اما العقود المختصة بالتجارة البحرية فتخضع لقواعد خاصة ينص عليها قانون التجارة البحرية. 

الباب الثاني - في الرهن التجاري 


المادة 264- ان الرهن التجاري الخاضع للقواعد المحددة فيما يلي هو الذي يؤمن بموجبه الدين التجاري. 

المادة 265- راجع المادة (14) من القانون رقم 308 تاريخ 3/4/2001 انه فيما خلا القيود التالية يثبت الرهن بجميع وسائل الاثبات التي ترى المحكمة وجوب قبولها. ان رهن السند الاسمي يقام بمعاملة انتقال على سبيل التأمين تسجل في سجلات المحل الذي اصدر السند وعلى السند نفسه. اما السند لامر فيقام الرهن عليه بتظهير تدرج فيه عبارة "القيمة وضعت تأمينا" او عبارة اخرى بالمعنى نفسه. واما الديون العادية المترتبة لشخص معين فاقامة الرهن عليها تستلزم في كل الاحوال ميثاقا خطيا ذا تاريخ صحيح يبلغ للمديون الذي اقيم الرهن على دينه. 

المادة 266- ان عقد الرهن لا ينتج مفعولا بصفة كونه رهنا اذا بقي المرهون في حوزة المديون بحيث يظهر في اعتبار الغير كأنه لا يزال جزءا من ثروته الحرة يمكنه من احراز ثقة جديدة للاستدانة بل يجب ان يسلم المرهون إلى الدائن وان يبقى في حوزته او في حوزة شخص ثالث يبقيه لحسابه. ويكفي ليعد انتقال اليد تاما، ان تسلم مفاتيح المحل المشتمل على البضائع او الاشياء المرهونة مقفلا بشرط ان يكون هذا المحل غير حامل لوحة باسم المديون، وان يسلم سند مقابل تلك الاشياء منطبق على العرف التجاري. 

المادة 267- يجب على الدائن المرتهن ان يسلم إلى المديون عند الطلب سند ايصال يبين فيه ماهية الاشياء المسلمة رهنا ونوعها ومقدارها ووزنها وجميع علاماتها المميزة. 

المادة 268- اذا كان الرهن قائما على اشياء او سندات مثلية فعقد الرهن يظل قائما وان ابدلت هذه الاشياء او السندات باشياء او سندات من النوع نفسه. واذا كانت هذه الاشياء او السندات غير مثلية فيحق ايضا للمديون ان يسترجعها ويبدلها برضى الدائن على شرط ان يكون عقد الرهن الاصلي قد نص على هذا الحق. 

المادة 269- يجب على الدائن ان يستعمل لحساب المديون جميع الحقوق الملازمة للاشياء او السندات المسلمة اليه على سبيل الرهن. واذا كان ما تسلمه اسناد اعتماد مالي تخول حق الاختيار وجب على المديون الذي يريد استعمال حقه في الاختيار ان يؤدي إلى الدائن الاموال اللازمة قبل حلول الاجل المعين للاختيار بيومين على الاقل. 

المادة 270- واذا كان الشيء الموضوع تأمينا اسنادا لم يدفع ثمنها بكامله فعلى المديون اذا دعي للدفع ان يؤدي المال إلى الدائن قبل الاستحقاق بيومين على الاقل والا جاز للدائن المرتهن ان يعمد إلى بيع الاسناد. 

المادة 271- وعند عدم الدفع في الاستحقاق يحق للدائن - بعد مرور ثمانية ايام على بلاغ بسيط يرسله إلى المديون والى الشخص الثالث مقدم المال المرهون اذا وجد - ان يرجع إلى رئيس دائرة الاجراء فيعني ببيع الاشياء المرهونة بالمزايدة العلنية ويستوفي الدائن دينه من الثمن بوجه الامتياز. ويعد باطلا كل نص في عقد الرهن يجيز للدائن ان يتملك المرهون او ان يتصرف به بدون المعاملات المبينة آنفاً. 

الباب الثالث - في الوكالة التجارية والوساطة والسمسرة 


الفصل الأول - في الوكالة التجارية 


المادة 272- تكون الوكالة تجارية عندما تختص بمعاملات تجارية. وبوجه اخص يسمى هذا العقد عقد وساطة ويكون خاضعا لاحكام الفصل الآتي عندما يجب على الوكيل ان يعمل باسمه الخاص او تحت عنوان تجاري لحساب من وكله. وعندما يجب على الوكيل ان يعمل باسم موكله تكون حقوقه وموجباته خاضعة لاحكام الكتاب الثاني من قانون الموجبات. 

المادة 273- في الوضع التجاري يحق الاجر للوكيل في جميع الاحوال ما لم يكن هناك نص مخالف. واذا لم يحدد هذا الاجر بمقتضى اتفاق فيعين بحسب تعريفة المهنة او بحسب العرف او الظرف. 

المادة 274- ان الوكالة التجارية وان احتوت على توكيل مطلق لا تجيز الاعمال غير التجارية الا بمقتضى نص صريح. 

المادة 275- ان الوكيل الذي لم يتلق تعليمات الا في شأن جزء من العمل يعد مطلق اليد في الجزء الباقي. 

المادة 276- يجب على الوكيل ان يدفع الفائدة عن الاموال المختصة بالموكل اعتبارا من اليوم الذي كان يلزمه فيه تسليمها او ايداعها وفاقا لامر الموكل. 

المادة 277- عندما يكون العقد مشتملا في الوقت نفسه على صفات الوكالة وعلى العناصر الاساسية لعقد الاستخدام كما يحدث عادة في العقود التي تنشأ بين التاجر ووكلائه المختلفين كالمندوب المحلي والمندوب الجواب والمعتمد ومدير الفرع او الوكالة تطبق قواعد عقد الاستخدام فيما يختص بعلاقات التاجر مع وكيله وتطبق قواعد الوكالة فيما يختص بالغير. 

المادة 278- ان الممثلين التجاريين يعدون تارة كمستخدمين وتارة بمثابة وكلاء عاديين بحسب ما يدل عليه العقد من ارتباطهم او استقلالهم في العمل. ولكن يحق لهم في كل حال عند فسخ العقد ولو كان هذا الفسخ لسبب غير استبدادي. ان يستفيدوا من مهلة الاعلان المسبق المقررة عرفا بشرط ان يكون التمثيل التجاري مهنتهم الوحيدة. واذا كان الممثل التجاري وكيلا لبيوت تجارية متعددة وله مكاتب وهيئة مستخدمين وادارة ونفقات عامة يجوز معها اعتباره صاحب مشروع حقيقي للتمثيل التجاري فيصبح هو نفسه تاجرا. 

الفصل الثاني - في الوساطة 


المادة 279- ان الوسيط هو الذي ياخذ على نفسه ان يعقد باسمه الخاص ولكن لحساب مفوضه بيعا وشراء وغيرهما من العمليات التجارية مقابل عمولة او مؤونة مالية. ان قواعد الوكالة تطبق على عقد الوساطة مع مراعاة الاحكام المبينة في هذا الفصل. 

المادة 280- ان الوسيط الذي يعاقد باسمه الخاص يكتسب الحقوق الناتجة عن العقد ويكون ملزما مباشرة نحو الاشخاص الذين عاقدهم كما لو كان العمل يختص به شخصياً ويحق لهؤلاء الاشخاص ان يدلوا عليه بجميع اسباب الدفع الناتجة عن علاقتهم الشخصية به ولا يحق لهم ان يداعوا المفوض مباشرة. اما علاقات المفوض بالوسيط او بدائنيه فتطبق عليها قواعد الوكالة. 

المادة 281- يجب على الوسيط ان يقوم بذاته بتنفيذ الاوامر المعطاة له الا اذا كان مجازا له بحسب الاتفاق او بحسب العرف ان ينيب عنه شخصا ثالثا او كانت هناك ظروف تضطره لهذه الانابة وفي هذه الاحوال يحق للمفوض ان يداعي مباشرة الشخص الذي انابه الوسيط عن نفسه. 

المادة 282- لا يحق للوسيط ان ينصب نفسه فريقا ضد مفوضه الا برضاه. 

المادة 283- اذا ادان الوسيط او اسلف شخصا ثالثا بدون رضى المفوض فهو يتحمل مخاطر عمله. 

المادة 284- فيما خلا حالة الاسلاف بدون ترخيص لا يكون الوسيط مسؤولا عن عدم الايفاء او عن عدم تنفيذ سائر الموجبات المترتبة على الذين عاقدهم الا اذا كان قد كفلهم او كان العرف التجاري في المحل الذي يقيم فيه يقضي بذلك. ان الوسيط الذي يكفل من يعاقده يحق له ان يتناول عمولة خاصة يقال لها عمولة الثقة وهي تحدد عند عدم الاتفاق عليها بحسب عرف المحلة التي عاقد فيها الوسيط. 

المادة 285- انه مع الاحتفاظ باحكام المادة السابقة تستحق العمولة بمجرد انعقاد المعاملة وان لم يقم الشخص الثالث بالموجبات التي اخذها على عاتقه، الا اذا كان عدم القيام بها ناتجا عن خطأ ارتكبه الوسيط. وتستحق العمولة ايضا اذا حال دون اتمام العملية سبب يعزى إلى المفوض. اما في العمليات التي حالت دون اتمامها اسباب اخرى فلا يحق للوسيط مقابل سعيه سوى المطالبة بالتعويض الذي يفرضه عرف المحلة. 

المادة 286- تحسب العمولة على قيمة العملية غير الصافية ومن جملتها النفقات الاضافية ما لم يكن اتفاق مخالف. 

المادة 287- يحق للوكيل ان يسترد جميع النفقات والسلفات والمصاريف التي قام بها لمصلحة المفوض مع فوائدها. ويحق له ايضا ان يدخل في الحساب تعويضا مقابل نفقات الخزن والنقل ولكنه لا يستطيع ان يطلب اجرا لمستخدميه. 

المادة 288- لكل وسيط امتياز على قيمة البضائع المرسلة اليه اوالمخزونة او المودعة ينشأ بمجرد ارسالها او خزنها او ايداعها، لاجل استيفاء جميع القروض والسلفات والمدفوعات التي قام بها سواء اكان قبل تسلمه البضائع ام في مدة وجودها في حيازته. على ان هذا الامتياز لا يقوم الا اذا تحقق الشرط المنصوص عليه في المادة 266 من هذا القانون. ويدخل في دين الوسيط الممتاز المبلغ الاصلي مع الفوائد والعمولات والنفقات. اذا كانت البضائع قد بيعت وسلمت لحساب المفوض فيحق للوسيط ان يستوفي من ثمنها قيمة دينه قبل دائني المفوض. 

المادة 289- ان المفوض الذي يلغي الوساطة او الوسيط الذي ينكل عنها بدون سبب مشروع يستهدف لاداء بدل العطل والضرر. 

المادة 290- ان الوسيط المرسل الذي يلتزم ارسال البضائع او اعادتها لحساب مفوضه مقابل اجر وباسمه الخاص يعد بمثابة وسيط ولكنه يخضع فيما يختص بنقل البضاعة للنصوص التي يخضع لها ملتزم النقل. 

الفصل الثالث - في السمسرة 


المادة 291- السمسرة هي عقد يلتزم به فريق يدعى السمسار ان يرشد الفريق الاخر إلى واسطة لعقد اتفاق ما او ان يكون هو وسيطا له في مفاوضات التعاقد، وذلك مقابل أجر. وقواعد الوكالة تطبق بوجه عام على السمسرة. 

المادة 292- ان اجر السمسار اذا لم يكن معينا بالاتفاق او بموجب تعريفة رسمية يحدد وفاقا للعرف او يقدر القاضي قيمته بحسب الظروف. واذا ظهر ان الاجر المتفق عليه لا يتناسب مع ماهية القضية والجهود التي تستلزمها فيحق للقاضي ان يخفضه بحيث يصبح اجرا عادلا للخدمة المؤداة. 

المادة 293- يستحق السمسار الاجر عندما تؤدي المعلومات التي اعطاها او المفاوضة التي اجراها، إلى عقد الاتفاق. واذا انعقد الاتفاق تحت شرط التعليق فلا يستحق الاجر الا بعد تحقق الشرط. واذا اشترط ارجاع النفقات التي قام بها السمسار فهي تجب له وان لم يتم الاتفاق. 

المادة 294- يفقد السمسار كل حق في الاجر وفي استعادة النفقات التي قام بها اذا عمل لمصلحة الشخص الثالث المعاقد بما يخالف موجباته او اذا حمل هذا الشخص على وعده باجر ما في ظروف تعارض قواعد حسن النية. 

المادة 295- لا يحق للسمسار ان يتوسط لاشخاص اشتهروا بعدم ملاءمتهم او كان عالما بعدم اهليتهم. 

المادة 296- ويجب عليه ان يسجل جميع المعاملات التي عقدت بواسطته مع نصوصها وشروطها الخاصة وان يحفظ جميع الوثائق المختصة بها ويعطي عن كل ذلك نسخة طبق الاصل لكل من يطلبها من المتعاقدين. وفي البيوع التي تعقد وفاقا لنموذج يجب عليه ان يحتفظ بالنموذج إلى ان تتم المعاملة. 

المادة 297- ان معاملات التوسط والسمسرة في بورصات الاوراق المالية وفي بورصات البضائع تخضع على قدر الحاجة لتشريع خاص. 

الباب الرابع - في الحساب الجاري 


المادة 298- يتكون حساب جار كلما اتفق شخصان احوالهما تستدعي ان يتبادلا تسليم الاموال، على تحويل مالهما من الديون إلى بنود بسيطة للتسلف والتسليف يتألف منها حساب واحد بحيث يصبح الرصيد النهائي وحده عند اقفال هذا الحساب دينا مستحقا ومهيئا للاداء. 

المادة 299- ان اتساع الحساب الجاري يتوقف على مشيئة الفريقين فلهما ان يجعلاه شاملا لجميع معاملاتهما أو لنوع معين منها فقط. يجوز ان يكون الحساب الجاري مكشوفا لجهة الفريقين او لجهة فريق واحد، وفي هذه الحالة الاخيرة لا يلزم احد الفريقين باسلاف المال للآخر الا اذا كان لدى ذاك الفريق مؤونة كافية. ولا يجوز في حال من الاحوال ان يستقر هذا الحساب على رصيد ايجابي لمصلحته. 

المادة 300- ان وجود الحساب الجاري لا ينفي حق الحصول على عمولة واسترداد نفقات المعاملات المختصة بالحساب الجاري وهي تقيد في الحساب ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق مخالف. 

المادة 301- ان الدفع بواسطة سند تجاري لا يعد حاصلا الا بشرط قبض قيمته ما لم يكن اتفاق مخالف. واذا لم تسدد قيمة السند في موعد استحقاقه فيحق لمستلمه مع الاحتفاظ به على سبيل التأمين ومع استعمال الحقوق المنوطة به، ان يقيد قيمته على حساب مسلمه. وفي حالة افلاس مسلم السند لا يحق للمستلم بالرغم من كل اتفاق مخالف ان يقيده في الحساب الا بعد ان يحل اجل الاستحقاق ويثبت عدم الايفاء. واذا قيدت سندات على هذه الصورة وجب على متسلمها ان يخفض مبلغ طلباته في التفليسة على نسبة الدفعات التي اداها موقعو تلك السندات. 

المادة 302- ان الدفعات تنتج حتما لمصلحة المسلم على المستلم فائدة تحسب على المعدل القانوني اذا لم تكن معينة بمقتضى العقد او العرف. 

المادة 303- ان الديون المترتبة لاحد الفريقين اذا ادخلت في الحساب الجاري فقدت صفاتها الخاصة وكيانها الذاتي فلا تكون بعد ذلك قابلة على حدة للايفاء ولا للمقاصة ولا للمداعاة ولا لاحدى طرف التنفيذ ولا للسقوط منفردة بمرور الزمن. وتزول التأمينات الشخصية او العينية المتصلة بالديون التي ادخلت في الحساب الجاري ما لم يكن اتفاق مخالف بين الفريقين. 

المادة 304- لا يعد احد الفريقين دائناً او مديونا للفريق الآخر قبل ختام الحساب الجاري فان ايقاف هذا الحساب هووحده الذي يحدد حالة العلاقات القانونية بينهما وهو الذي تنشأ عنه حتما المقاصة الاجمالية لجميع بنود الحساب من تسليف واستلاف وهو الذي يعين الدائن والمديون. 

المادة 305- يوقف الحساب ويصفي في آجال الاستحقاق المعينة بمقتضى العقد أو بحسب العرف المحلي والا ففي نهاية كل ستة اشهر. ويؤلف الرصيد الباقي دينا صافيا ومستحق الاداء ينتج ابتداء من يوم التصفية فائدة على المعدل المعين في الحساب الجاري اذا نقل هذا الرصيد إلى حساب جديد والا فعلى المعدل القانوني. ان الدعاوى المختصة بتصحيح الحساب من جراء خطأ او اغفال او تكرار او غير ذلك من التصحيحات يجب ان تقام في مهلة ستة اشهر. 

المادة 306- ينتهي العقد في الوقت المعين بمقتضى الاتفاق وان لم يتفق على الاجل ينتهي العقد بحسب ارادة احد الفريقين وينتهي ايضا بوفاة احدهما او بفقدانه الاهلية او بافلاسه. 

الباب الخامس - في عمليات المصارف 


المادة 307- ان المصرف الذي يتلقى على سبيل الوديعة مبلغا من النقود يصبح مالكا له ويجب عليه ان يرده بقيمة تعادله دفعة واحدة او عدة دفعات عند أول طلب من المودع او بحسب شروط المهل او الاعلان المسبق المعينة في العقد. يجب ان يقام البرهان بوثائق خطية على جميع العمليات المختصة بالوديعة او بارجاعها. وتجب الفائدة عند الاقتضاء ابتداء من اليوم الذي يلي كل ايداع ان لم يكن يوم عطلة ولغاية النهار الذي يسبق اعادة كل مبلغ ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق مخالف. 

المادة 308- اذا كان ما اودع في المصرف اوراقا مالية فملكية هذه الاوراق تبقى للمودع ما لم يثبت ان القصد خلاف ذلك. ويقدر وجود هذا القصد اذا كان المودع قد منح المصرف خطيا بدون قيد حق التصرف في تلك الاوراق او اعترف له بحق ارجاع اوراق من نوعها. وتطبق قواعد الوكالة على الودائع المصرفية اذا اخذ المصرف على نفسه إدارة الاوراق المالية المودعة مقابل عمولة. 

المادة 309- ان الودائع التي توضع في الصناديق الحديدية او في خانات منها تطبق عليها قواعد اجارة الأشياء. ويكون المصرف مسؤولاعن سلامة الصناديق المأجورة. 

المادة 310- في عقود فتح الاعتماد المالي يلتزم فاتح الاعتماد ان يضع بعض الاموال تحت تصرف الموثوق به فيحق له ان يتناولها دفعة واحدة او دفعات متوالية بحسب احتياجه ضمن مهلة معينة. ان ما يوافيه او يرجعه الموثوق به في مدة العقد تزاد قيمته على المبلغ الموضوع تحت تصرفه ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق مخالف. 

المادة 311- يجوز لفاتح الاعتماد ان ينقض العقد اذا اصبح الموثوق به غير مليء او كان عديم الملاءة وقت التعاقد على غير علم من فاتح الاعتماد. واذا وقع نقص هام في الضمانات العينية او الشخصية التي قدمها الموثوق به حق لفاتح الاعتماد ان يطلب ضمانة اضافية او تخفيض مبلغ الاعتماد او قفل بابه حسب مقتضى الحال. 

المادة 312- اذا كانت الضمانة المقدمة رهناً عقاريا فان قيد الرهن المتخذ عند العقد يؤمن ابتداء من تاريخه، جميع السلفات التي تحصل فيما بعد بناء على عقد فتح الاعتماد. 

المادة 313- اذا خصص الاعتماد المصرفي بايفاء لمصلحة الغير وايد المصرف هذا الاعتماد لمستحقه فلا يجوز بعد ذلك الرجوع عنه او تعديله بدون رضاه ويصبح المصرف ملزما ازاءه مباشرة ونهائيا بقبول الاوراق والايفاءات المقصودة. ويحق للمصرف ان يسترد المبالغ التي دفعها والمصاريف التي انفقها لانفاذ ما وكل به مع الفائدة المتفق عليها او الفائدة القانونية لم يكن اتفاق، ابتداء من يوم الدفع. ويحق له ايضا استيفاء عمولة. 

المادة 314- ان العمليات المصرفية غير المذكورة في هذا الباب تخضع لاحكام قانون الموجبات المختصة بالعقود المختلفة الناجمة عن العمليات المذكورة او العقود التي تنطوي تحت حكمها هذه العمليات. 

الكتاب الرابع - في الاسناد التجارية وغيرها من الاسناد القابلة للتداول 


الباب الاول - السفتجة او سند السحب 


الفصل الاول - في انشاء سند السحب وصيغته 


المادة 315- يحتوي سند السحب على: 1- ذكر كلمة سفتجة او سند سحب في نص السند نفسه باللغة المستعملة في كتابة هذا السند. 2- التوكيل الصريح بدفع مبلغ معين. 3- اسم الشخص الذي يجب ان يدفع (المسحوب عليه). 4- بيان تاريخ الاستحقاق. 5- بيان المحل الذي يجب ان يجري فيه الدفع. 6- اسم الشخص الذي يجب الدفع له او الذي يجب ان يكون الدفع بناء على امره. 7- بيان التاريخ والمحل اللذين انشئ فيهما السند. 8- توقيع منشئ السند (الساحب). 

المادة 316- ان السند الذي ينقص فيه شيء من المحتويات المبينة في المادة السابقة لايعد سند سحب الا في الاحوال المعينة في الفقرات الآتية: ان السند الذي لم يبين فيه تاريخ الاستحقاق يعد مستحقا للدفع لدى الاطلاع. اذا لم يكن ذكر خاص لمحل الدفع فاسم المحل الذي يذكر بجانب اسم المسحوب عليه يعد محلا للدفع ومحلا لاقامة المسحوب عليه في الوقت نفسه. ان سند السحب الذي لم يذكر فيه محل انشائه يعد منشأ في المحل المذكور بجانب اسم الساحب. 

المادة 317- يجوز ان يكون سند السحب لامر الساحب نفسه. ويمكن ان يكون مسحوبا على الساحب نفسه. كما يمكن ان يكون مسحوبا لحساب شخص ثالث. ويجوز ان يكون قابلا للدفع في مقام شخص ثالث سواء كان في المحلة التي يقيم فيها المسحوب عليه او في محلة اخرى. 

المادة 318- يجوز للساحب في السندات المستحقة للدفع لدى الاطلاع او بعد الاطلاع بمدة ما، ان يشترط وجوب اداء الفائدة عن المبلغ ولكن هذا الشرط يعد لغوا في أي سند آخر من اسناد السحب. ويجب ان يعين معدل الفائدة في السند والا عد هذا الشرط لغوا. وتسري الفائدة من تاريخ سند السحب اذا لم يعين تاريخ آخر. 

المادة 319- ان سند السحب الذي كتب فيه المبلغ بالاحرف وبالارقام معا يعد صالحا عند اختلاف القيمتين على قدر المبلغ المكتوب بالاحرف الكاملة. اما السند الذي كتبت قيمته مرارا سواء اكان بالاحرف الكاملة ام بالارقام فلا يعد صالحا عند اختلاف القيم الا على قدر المبلغ الادنى. 

المادة 320- اذا كان السند محتويا على تواقيع اشخاص لا يجوز لهم الالتزام بسند سحب او على تواقيع مزورة او تواقيع اشخاص وهميين او تواقيع لا تصلح لاي سبب آخر لالزام الاشخاص الذين وقعوا على سند السحب او الذين جرى توقيع السند باسمهم، فذلك لا يحول دون صحة التزام سائر الموقعين على السند. 

المادة 321- كل من وقع امضاءه على سند سحب بصفة كونه وكيلا عن شخص لم يكن له صلاحية بتمثيله يلزم هونفسه بمقتضى هذا السند وتكون له اذا قام بالايفاء نفس الحقوق التي كان يحصل عليها الموكل المزعوم. ويجري الامر على هذا المنوال في شأن الوكيل الذي تجاوز صلاحيته. 

المادة 322- ان الساحب كافل لقبول السند وللايفاء. ويجوز له ان يتملص من كفالة القبول ولكن كل نص يفيد تملصه من كفالة الايفاء يعد لغوا. 

الفصل الثاني - في المؤونة 


المادة 323- يقدم المؤونة الساحب او الشخص الذي يسحب لحسابه السند، وهذا لا يمنع ان يبقى الساحب لحساب الغير مسؤولا شخصيا تجاه المظهرين وحامل السند فقط توجد المؤونة اذا كان المسحوب عليه في تاريخ استحقاق السند مديونا للساحب او للشخص الذي سحب السند لحسابه بمبلغ يوازي على الاقل قيمه السند. ان ملكية المؤونة تنتقل حتما إلى حاملي السند على التوالي. 

المادة 324- ان قبول السند يفيد وجود المؤونة. وهذا القبول مثبت لها بالنظر إلى المظهرين. وفي حالة القبول او عدمه يجب على الساحب وحده عند انكار وجود المؤونة ان يقيم البرهان على ان المسحوب عليه كان لديه مؤونة في تاريخ الاستحقاق والا لزمه ضمانها وان يكن الاحتجاج قد اقيم بعد فوات المهل المعينة. 

الفصل الثالث - في التظهير 


المادة 325- كل سند سحب وان لم يكن مسحوبا "لامر" على وجه صريح هو قابل للانتقال بطريقة التظهير. واذا وضع الساحب على سند السحب كلمات "ليس لامر" او تعبيرا مماثلا له فلا يكون السند قابلا للانتقال الا بصيغة التفرغ العادي ومفاعيله. ويصح ان يكون التظهير لمصلحة المسحوب عليه سواء اكان قابلا للسند ام لا، او لمصلحة الساحب او لمصلحة أي شخص آخر موجب عليه وهؤلاء الاشخاص يمكنهم ان يظهروا السند مجددا. 

المادة 326- يجب ان يكون التظهير بسيطا مطلقا. وكل شرط يعلق عليه التظهير يعد لغوا. التظهير الجزئي باطل. والتظهير "لحامله" يعد بمثابة تظهير على بياض. 

المادة 327- يجب ان يكتب التظهير على سند السحب او على ورقة ملصقة به (ورقة اضافية) ويجب ان يكون مشتملا على توقيع المظهر. ويجوز ان لا يعين في التظهير الشخص المظهر له او ان يقتصر على توقيع المظهر (تظهير على بياض) وفي هذه الحالة الاخيرة لا يكون التظهير صحيحا الا اذا كتب على ظهر سند السحب او على الورقة الاضافية. 

المادة 328- ان التظهير ينقل جميع الحقوق الناشئة عند سند السحب. واذا كان التظهير على بياض فيحق لحامل السند: 1- ان يملأ البياض بوضع اسمه او اسم شخص آخر. 2- ان يظهر السند مجددا على بياض او لشخص آخر. 3- ان يسلم السند إلى شخص ثالث بدون ملء البياض وبدون تظهير. 

المادة 329- ان المظهر كافل للقبول والايفاء ما لم يكن اتفاق مخالف. ويمكنه ان يمنع التظهير مجددا، وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون ملزما بالضمان تجاه الاشخاص الذين يظهر لهم السند فيما بعد. 

المادة 330- ان محرز سند السحب يعد حامله الشرعي اذا اثبت حقه بسلسلة غير منقطعة من التظهيرات وان يكون التظهير الاخير على بياض. والتظهير المشطوب يعد من هذا الوجه لغوا. واذا كان التظهير على بياض متبعا بتظهير آخر فموقع هذا التظهير الاخير يعد حائزا للسند بمقتضى التظهير على بياض. اذا نزع سند السحب من شخص باي طارئ من الطوارئ فحامل السند الذي يثبت حقه وفقا للطريقة المبينة في الفقرة السابقة لا يلزم بالتخلي عن السند الا اذا كان قد احرزه عن نية سيئة او اذا كان عند احرازه قد ارتكب خطأ فادحا. 

المادة 331- ان الاشخاص المدعى عليهم بسند سحب لا يحق لهم ان يدلوا على حامله بالدفوع المبنية على علاقتهم الشخصية بساحب السند او بحامليه السابقين ما لم يكن حامل السند قد تعمد عند احرازه الاضرار بالمديون. 

المادة 332- اذا كان التظهير محتويا على عبارة "القيمة للاستيفاء" او "للقبض" او "بالوكالة" او غير ذلك من العبارات التي تفيد التوكيل البسيط فيحق لحامل السند ان يستعمل جميع الحقوق الناشئة عنه ولكنه لا يستطيع ان يظهره الا على سبيل التوكيل. وفي هذه الحالة لا يحق للموجب عليهم ان يدلوا على حامل السند الا بالدفوع التي يمكن الادلاء بها على المظهر. ان الوكالة التي يتضمنها تظهير الوكيل لا ينتهي حكمها بوفاة الموكل او بفقدانه الاهلية. 

المادة 333- اذا كان التظهير يحتوي على عبارة "القيمة موضوعة ضمانا" او "القيمة موضوعة رهنا" او غير ذلك من العبارات التي تفيد التأمين فيحق لحامل السند ان يستعمل جميع الحقوق الناشئة عنه ولكنه اذا ظهر السند فلا يعد تظهيره الا على سبيل التوكيل. ولا يجوز للموجب عليهم ان يدلوا على حامل السند بالدفوع المبنية على علاقتهم الشخصية بالمظهر ما لم يكن حامل السند قد تعمد عند احرازه الاضرار بالمديون. 

المادة 334- ان التظهير اللاحق للاستحقاق ينتج نفس المفاعيل التي ينتجها التظهير السابق له بيد ان التظهير اللاحق للاحتجاج بسبب عدم الايفاء او التظهير الذي تم بعد انقضاء المهلة المعينة لاقامة الاحتجاج لا يكون لهما الا مفاعيل التفرغ العادي. ان التظهير بدون تاريخ يعد حاصلا قبل انقضاء المهلة المعينة لاقامة الاحتجاج ما لم يقم البرهان على العكس. 

المادة 335- لا يجوز ان تؤرخ الاوامر بتاريخ سابق والا عد هذا الفعل تزويرا. 

الفصل الرابع - في القبول 


المادة 336- يجوز حتى تاريخ الاستحقاق ان يعرض قبول سند السحب على المسحوب عليه في محل اقامته سواء اكان من قبل حامل السند او من قبل أي محرز له. 

المادة 337- يحق للساحب ان يشترط في كل سند سحب عرضه للقبول مع تعيين مهلة او بدون تعيينها. ويجوز له ان يمنع في السند عرضه للقبول ما لم يكن السند قابلا للدفع عند شخص ثالث او في محلة غير التي يقيم فيها المسحوب عليه او كان السند مسحوبا لاجل ما بعد الاطلاع عليه. ويجوز له ايضا ان يحظر عرض السند للقبول قبل اجل معين. كل مظهر للسند يحق له ان يشترط وجوب عرضه للقبول مع تعيين مهلة او بدون تعيين، ما لم يكن الساحب قد صرح بمنع عرضه للقبول. 

المادة 338- ان السندات المسحوبة لمهلة بعد الاطلاع يجب ان تعرض للقبول خلال سنة من تاريخها. على انه يجوز للساحب ان يعين مهلة اقصر من هذه المهلة الاخيرة او اطول منها. ويجوز للمظهرين ان ينقصوا المهل المشار اليها. 

المادة 339- يجوز للمسحوب عليه ان يطلب عرض السند عليه مرة ثانية في اليوم الذي يلي العرض السند عليه مرة ثانية في اليوم الذي يلي العرض الاول ولا يحق لذوي العلاقة ان يتذرعوا بعدم تليبة هذا المطلب الا اذا كان هذا المطلب مذكورا في ورقة الاحتجاج. لا يلزم حامل السند بالتخلي عنه للمسحوب عليه عند عرضه للقبول. 

المادة 340- يكتب القبول على سند السحب ويعبر عنه بكلمة "مقبول" او كلمة اخرى تماثلها ويكون ممضي من المسحوب عليه ويعد مجرد توقيعه على ظهر السند بمثابة القبول. اذا كان السند قابلا للدفع في مهلة ما بعد الاطلاع عليه او كان يجب عرضه للقبول في مهلة معينة بناء علىنص خاص يجب ان يؤرخ القبول في اليوم الذي اعطي فيه، ما لم يطلب حامل السند ان يؤرخ في يوم العرض. واذا لم يوضع تاريخ فلحامل السند ان يثبت هذا الاغفال باحتجاج ينظم ضمن المدة القانونية لكي يحفظ حقوقه في الرجوع على المظهرين وعلى الساحب. 

المادة 341- يكون القبول مطلقا بدون قيد ولكن يجوز المسحوب عليه ان يقصره على قسم من المبلغ. كل تعديل آخر لمدرجات سند السحب يؤتى به في عبارة القبول يعد رفضا. على ان القابل يكون ملزما بمفاد عبارة قبوله. 

المادة 342- اذاعين الساحب في السند محلا للدفع غير المحل الذي يقيم فيه المسحوب عليه بدون ان يعين شخصا ثالثا يجب اجراء الدفع عنده، فيحق للمسحوب عليه ان يعينه عند قبوله للسند واذا قبل بدون هذا التعيين عد كأنه التزم الدفع بنفسه في محل الايفاء. يحق للمسحوب عليه اذا كان السند قابلا للدفع في محل اقامته ان يعين في عبارة القبول عنوانا في نفس المحلة لاجراء الايفاء. 

المادة 343- ان قبول المسحوب عليه للسند يلزمه بالايفاء في موعد الاستحقاق. وعند عدم الايفاء يحق لحامل السند وان كان هو نفس الساحب ان يقيم على القابل دعوى مباشرة ناشئة عن سند السحب يطلب بها كل ما يمكن طلبه وفاقا لاحكام المادتين 370 و371. 

المادة 344- اذا وضع المسحوب عليه عبارة القبول على السند ثم شطب عليها قبل اعادته يعد كأنه امتنع عن القبول ويعتبر الشطب واقعا قبل اعادة السند ما لم يقم البرهان على العكس. على ان المسحوب عليه اذا اعلن قبوله خطيا لحامل السند او لاحد موقعيه ايا كان، يكون ملزما تجاه هؤلاء بمفاد عبارة قبوله. 

الفصل الخامس - في التكفل 


المادة 345- ان ايفاء مبلغ سند السحب يجوز ان يكون مضمونا كله او بعضه بموجب تكفل. ويعطي هذه الضمانة شخص ثالثا او احد موقعي السند. 

المادة 346- يكتب التكفل اما على سند السحب او على ورقة اضافية واما في صك مستقل يبين المحل الذي اعطى فيه التكفل. ويعبر عنه بكلمات "صالح للتكفل" او بعبارة اخرى مماثلة ويوقع عليه المتكفل. ويعد التكفل حاصلا بمجرد توقيع المتكفل على ظهر سند السحب الا اذا كان صاحب الامضاء المسحوب عليه او الساحب. يجب ان يعين في التكفل الشخص الذي اعطي لحسابه. واذا لم يعين يعد معطى لحساب الساحب. 

المادة 347- ان المتكفل ملزم على الوجه الذي يلزم به المكفول. ويعد التزامه صحيحا ولو كان الموجب الذي ضمنه باطلا لاي سبب كان ما عدا سبب العيب في الصيغة. ان المتكفل الذي يدفع قيمة سند السحب يكتسب ما ينشأ عنه من الحقوق على المكفول وعلى الملزمين تجاه المكفول بمقتضى سند السحب. 

الفصل السادس - في الاستحقاق 


المادة 348- يجوز ان يسحب السند على الوجوه الآتية: - لدى الاطلاع. - لمهلة ما بعد الاطلاع. - لمهلة تبتدئ من تاريخ معين. - ليوم معين. اما سندات السحب التي يكون استحقاقها على وجه غير الاوجه المتقدم ذكرها او تكون ذات استحقاقات متوالية فهي باطلة. 

المادة 349- ان سند السحب لدى الاطلاع قابل للايفاء عند تقديمه ويجب ان يقدم للاستيفاء في خلال سنة تبتدئ من تاريخه. ويجوز للساحب ان يخفض هذه المهلة او ان يشترط مهلة اطول منها. كما يجوز للمظهرين ان يخفضوها. ويحق لساحب "سند لدى الاطلاع" ان يوجب عدم تقديمه للاستيفاء قبل تاريخ معين. وفي هذه الحالة تبتدئ مهلة التقديم من هذا التاريخ. 

المادة 350- ان موعد استحقاق السند المسحوب لمهلة ما بعد الاطلاع يحدد اما بتاريخ القبول واما بتاريخ الاحتجاج. وان لم يكن هناك احتجاج فالقبول بدون تاريخ يعد بالنظر إلى القابل معطى في اليوم الاخير من المهلة المعينة لعرض السند لاجل القبول. 

المادة 351- ان موعد استحقاق السند المسحوب لشهر او لعدة أشهر بعد تاريخ معين او بعد الاطلاع يقع في التاريخ الذي يقابله من الشهر الذي يجب ان يتم فيه الايفاء. وان لم يكن تاريخ مقابل فالاستحقاق يقع في اليوم الاخير من هذا الشهر. واذا كان السند مسحوبا لشهر او عدة أشهر ونصف شهر بعد تاريخ معين او بعد الاطلاع فيجب اولا ان تحسب الاشهر الكاملة. واذا عين موعد الاستحقاق في ابتداء الشهر او في نصفه مثلا (نصف كانون الثاني او نصف شباط الخ...). أو في نهاية الشهر يفهم من هذا التعبير اليوم الاول واليوم الخامس عشر واليوم الاخير من الشهر. ان تعبير ثمانية ايام او خمسة عشر يوما لا يعني به اسبوع او اسبوعان بل مدة ثمانية ايام او خمسة عشر يوما تتم فعلا. وتعبير "نصف شهر" يفيد خمسة عشر يوما. 

المادة 352- اذا كان السند مستحق الاداء في يوم معين بمكان تختلف روزنامته عن روزنامة مكان اصدار السند فيعد تاريخ الاستحقاق معينا بحسب الروزنامة المرعية في محل الايفاء. واذا كان السند مسحوبا بين محلين مختلفي الروزنامة وكان مستحق الاداء في مهلة ما من تاريخ معين فيؤخذ من روزنامة محل الايفاء اليوم المقابل ليوم اصدار السند ثم يحدد موعد الاستحقاق. ان المهل المختصة بعرض سندات السحب تحسب وفاقا للقواعد المبينة في الفقرة السابقة. على ان هذه القواعد لا تطبق اذا وجد نص في سند السحب او كانت مدرجاته تفيد ان النية عقدت على اتباع قواعد مخالفة. 

الفصل السابع - في الايفاء 


المادة 353- يجب على حامل سند السحب المستحق الاداء في يوم معين او في مهلة ما من تاريخ معين او بعد الاطلاع ان يقدم السند للايفاء في يوم استحقاقه. ويعد تقديم السند لغرفة المقاصة بمثابة تقديم للايفاء. 

المادة 354- يحق للمسحوب عليه عند دفعه قيمة السند ان يطلب من حامله تسليمه اليه بعد وضع عبارة الايفاء عليه. ولا يجوز لحامل السند ان يرفض الايفاء الجزئي. وفي حالة الايفاء الجزئي يحق للمسحوب عليه ان يطلب وضع إشارة على السند تفيد هذا الايفاء وان يأخذ سند ايصال. وكل مبلغ يوفى من اصل قيمة السند تبرأ منه ذمة الساحب والمظهر. وعلى حامل السند ان يقدم الاحتجاج فيما يختص بالمبلغ الباقي. 

المادة 355- لا يجبر حامل سند السحب على قبول ايفائه قبل الاستحقاق. واذا اوفى المسحوب عليه قبل الاستحقاق، تحمل مخاطر عمله. ومن يوفي في الاستحقاق يبرأ قانونا الا اذا كان قد ارتكب خداعا او خطأ فادحا، وعليه ان يستوثق من صحة تسلسل التظهيرات لا من صحة توقيع المظهرين. 

المادة 356- اذا كتب في سند السحب انه قابل للايفاء بعمله غير متداولة في محل الايفاء فيجوز ان تدفع قيمته بعملة البلاد حسب سعرها في يوم الاستحقاق واذا تأخر المديون فيجوز لحامل السند ان يطلب حسب اختياره دفع قيمة السند بعملة البلاد اما بحسب سعرها في يوم الاستحقاق واما بحسب سعرها في يوم الدفع. تحدد قيمة العملة الاجنبية بحسب العرف المرعي في محل الايفاء على ان الساحب يمكنه ان يشترط ان القيمة تحسب وفاقا لسعر معين في السند. بيد ان القواعد المبينة فيما تقدم لا تطبق عندما يشترط الساحب ان الايفاء يجب ان يتم بعملة معينة (شرط الايفاء الفعلي بعملة اجنبية). واذا كانت قيمة السند معينة بعملة لها تسمية واحدة في محل اصدار السند ومحل ايفائه ولكن قيمتها تختلف في هذين المحلين، فيقدر حصول الاتفاق على عملة محل الايفاء. 

المادة 357- اذا لم يقدم سند السحب للاستيفاء في يوم الاستحقاق فيحق لكل ميدون ايداع المبلغ امانة في المصرف المجاز له ان يقبل امانات الدولة وتكون النفقات والمخاطر على عاتق حامل السند. ولا يلزم بعدئذ المديون الا بتسليم سند الايداع مقابل تسليم سند السحب. 

المادة 358- لا يقبل الاعتراض على الايفاء الا اذا فقد سند السحب او افلس حامله. 

المادة 359- اذا فقد سند سحب غير مقترن بالقبول فيحق لصاحبه التشبث باستيفائه بناء على نسخة ثانية او ثالثة او رابعة الخ... 

المادة 360- واذا كان السند المفقود مقترنا بالقبول فلا يجوز المطالبة بايفائه بناء على نسخة ثانية او ثالثة او رابعة الخ... الا بقرار من المحكمة وباداء كفالة. 

المادة 361- اذا لم يتمكن الشخص الذي اضاع السند سواء كان مقبولا او غير مقبول ان يبرز النسخة الثانية او الثالثة او الرابعة الخ. فيحق له ان يطلب ايفاء السند المفقود والحصول على هذا الايفاء بمقتضى قرار من المحكمة اذا ثبت ملكيته بدفاتره وادى كفالة. 

المادة 362- اذا رفض الايفاء المطلوب بالاستناد إلى المادتين السابقتين فيحق لصاحب السند المفقود ان يحفظ جميع حقوقه بوثيقة احتجاج يجب وضعها في اليوم الذي يلي استحقاق السند المفقود. اما التنبيهات المنصوص عليها في المادة 367 فيجب ان ترسل للساحب وللمظهرين في المهل المعينة في المادة المذكورة. 

المادة 363- يجب على صاحب السند المفقود لاجل الحصول على النسخة الثانية ان يرجع إلى من ظهر له السند مباشرة. ويجب على هذا المظهر ان يعاونه باسمه وباهتمامه تجاه المظهر له مباشرة. وهكذا من مظهر إلى مظهر حتى يصل إلى ساحب السند اما النفقات فيتحملها صاحب السند المفقود. 

المادة 364- ان موجب الكفالة المنصوص عليها في المادتين 360 و361 يسقط بعد مرور ثلاثة سنوات اذا لم يقدم في خلال هذه المدة طلب او مداعاة لدى القضاء. 

الفصل الثامن - في المداعاة لعدم القبول ولعدم الايفاء 
في الاحتجاج وفي تجديد السحب 


الجزء الاول - المداعاة لعدم القبول ولعدم الايفاء 


المادة 365- يجوز لحامل السند الرجوع على المظهرين وعلى الساحب وعلى سائر الموجب عليهم: عند الاستحقاق اذا لم يحصل الايفاء. ويجوز له تلك حتى قبل الاستحقاق: 1 - اذا حصل الامتناع عن القبول كليا كان او جزئيا. 2- اذا افلس المسحوب عليه سواء اكان قابلا للسند ام لا واذا توقف عن الايفاء وان لم يقرر توقفه بموجب حكم او اذا حجزت امواله وبقي الحجز بلا جدوى. 3 - اذا افلس الساحب وكان السند غير صالح للقبول. على ان الكفلاء المدعى عليهم في الاحوال المبينة في الفقرتين الاخيرتين السابقتين يمكنهم في خلال ثلاثة ايام من اقامة الدعوى ان يقدموا لرئيس المحكمة التجارية في محل اقامتهم استدعاء بطلب مهلة واذا وجد هذا الطلب مشروعا فيعين في القرار التاريخ الذي يجب فيه على الكفلاء ايفاء السندات التجارية المومأ اليها بدون ان تتجاوز المهل الممنوحة على هذه الصورة التاريخ المعين للاستحقاق. وهذا القرار لا يكون قابلا للاعتراض ولا للاستئناف. 

المادة 366- يجب ان يثبت الامتناع عن القبول او عن الايفاء بوثيقة رسمية (الاحتجاج لعدم القبول او لعدم الايفاء). ويجب ان يوضع "الاحتجاج لعدم القبول" ضمن المهل المعينة لاجل عرض السند للقبول. واذا كان السند قد عرض للمرة الاولى في اليوم الاخير من المهلة كما في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الاولى من المادة 339 فيمكن ايضا وضع الاحتجاج في اليوم التالي. ان الاحتجاج لعدم ايفاء سند مستحق الاداء في يوم معين او في مهلة ما من تاريخ معين او من يوم الاطلاع عليه يجب وضعه في احد يومي الشغل اللذين يليان يوم استحقاق السند. واذا كان السند مستحق الاداء لدى الاطلاع فيجب ان ينظم الاحتجاج بحسب الشروط المبينة في الفقرة السابقة في شان الاحتجاج على عدم القبول. وان "الاحتجاج لعدم القبول" يغني عن عرض السند للايفاء وعن اقامة الاحتجاج لعدم الايفاء. واذا توقف المسحوب عليه عن الايفاء سواء اكان قابلا للسند ام لا او حجزت امواله وبقي حجزها بلا جدوى فلا يجوز لحامل السند ان يقوم بالمراجعة القضائية الا بعد ان يقدم السند للمسحوب عليه لاجل الاستيفاء وبعد ان ينظم احتجاجا. واذا اعلن افلاس المسحوب عليه، سواء اكان قابلا للسند ام لا، او اعلن افلاس صاحب سند غير صالح للقبول فيكفي ابراز الحكم المتضمن اعلان الافلاس ليتمكن حامل السند من المراجعة القضائية. 


المادة 367- يجب على حامل السند ان يرسل بلاغا عن عدم القبول او عدم الايفاء إلى من ظهر له السند والى الساحب في ايام الشغل الاربعة التي تلي يوم الاحتجاج او يوم عرض السند اذا وجد نص يجيز الاعادة بلا نفقة. ويجب على كل مظهر في يومي الشغل اللذين يليان يوم وصول البلاغ اليه ان يعلم من ظهر له السند بالبلاغ الذي تسلمه مبينا له اسماء وعناوين الاشخاص الذين ارسلوا البلاغات السابقة. وهكذا دواليك حتى الوصول إلى الساحب. وتبتدئ المهل المبينة فيما تقدم من تاريخ وصول البلاغ السابق. وعندما يرسل بلاغ إلى احد موقعي السند وفاقا للفقرة السابقة يجب ان يرسل البلاغ نفسه في المدة نفسها إلى المتكفل. واذا لم يبين احد المظهرين عنوانه او يبنه بصورة غير مقرؤة فيكفي ارسال البلاغ إلى المظهر الذي تقدمه. من وجب عليه ارسال البلاغ يمكنه ان يرسله باي شكل كان حتى بمجرد ارجاع سند السحب. وعليه ان يثبت ارسال البلاغ في المهلة المعينة. وتعتبر المهلة قد روعيت اذا وضع في البريد كتاب يشتمل على البلاغ في خلال المهلة المذكورة. ومن لا يرسل البلاغ في المهلة المبينة فيما تقدم لا يستهدف حقه للسقوط ولكنه يكون عند الاقتضاء مسؤولا عن الضرر الذي احدثه باهماله، بدون ان يتجاوز بدل الضرر مبلغ السند. 

المادة 368- اذا وضع الساحب او المظهر او المتكفل على السند مع توقيعه عبارة "اعادة بدون نفقة" او "بدون احتجاج" او اية عبارة مماثلة لها فيعفى حامل السند اذا اراد المراجعة القضائية من اقامة الاحتجاج على عدم القبول او عدم الايفاء. على ان هذه العبارة لا تغني حامل السند عن عرضه في المهلة المعينة ولا عن ارسال البلاغات اللازمة. اما اثبات عدم التقيد بالمهل فيكون على من يدلي به ضد حامل السند. واذا كانت تلك العبارة صادرة عن الساحب فان مفاعيلها تتناول جميع الموقعين اما اذا كان كاتبها مظهرا او متكفلا فان مفاعيلها لا تتناول سواه. واذا اقام حامل السند احتجاجا مع وجود هذه العبارة وتوقيع الساحب عليها فان النفقات تكون على عاتقه واذا كانت العبارة صادرة عن مظهر او متكفل فان نفقات الاحتجاج اذا اقيم يمكن استيفاؤها من جميع موقعي السند. 

المادة 369- جميع الذين سحبوا او قبلوا او ظهروا او كفلوا سند سحب يكونون مسؤولين متضامنين تجاه حامل السند. ولحامل السند ان يداعي جميع هؤلاء افرادا او مجموعا بدون ان يتقيد بترتيب الموجبات التي التزموها. وهذا الحق يكون لكل من وقع سندا وقام بايفائه. ان الدعاوى المقامة على احد الموجب عليهم لا تمنع من مداعاة الاخرين ولو جاؤوا بعده في الترتيب. 

المادة 370- لحامل السند ان يطلب من الذي يداعيه: 1- مبلغ سند السحب غير المقبول او غير الموفى مع الفوائد اذا وجد نص عليها. 2- الفوائد القانونية ابتداء من تاريخ الاستحقاق. 3- نفقت الاحتجاج والبلاغات المرسلة وسائر النفقات. واذا اقيمت الدعوى قبل الاستحقاق فيخفض من قيمة السند مبلغ قطع يحسب على معدل القطع الرسمي (اي معدل البنك المجاز له قبول امانات الدولة) كما يكون هذا المعدل في محل اقامة حامل السند في تاريخ تقديم الدعوى. 

المادة 371- من اوفى مبلغ السند يمكنه ان يطالب كفلاءه: 1 - بكامل المبلغ الذي دفعه. 2- بفوائد هذا المبلغ محسوبة على المعدل القانوني ابتداء من يوم دفعه. 3 - بما دفعه من النفقات. 

المادة 372- كل موجب عليه اقيمت عليه دعوى او كان مستهدفا للمداعاة يحق له ان يطلب مقابل ايفائه السند ان يسلم السند اليه مع وثيقة الاحتجاج وورقة حساب تشتمل على ذكر الايفاء. وكل مظهر اوفي سند السحب يحق له ان يشطب تظهيره وتظهير من جاء بعده. 

المادة 373- اذا اقيمت الدعوى على اثر قبول جزئي للسند فمن اوفى الجزء الذي لم ينل قبولا، يحق له ان يطلب ذكر هذا الايفاء على السند واعطائه سند ايصال بالمبلغ ويجب من جهة اخرى على حامل السند ان يسلم اليه نسخة عنه طبق الاصل مع وثيقة الاحتجاج ليمكنه من المداعاة فيما بعد. 

المادة 374- بعد انقضاء المهل المعينة: 1- لاجل عرض السند المستحق الاداء لدى الاطلاع او في مهلة ما بعد الاطلاع. 2- لاجل اقامة الاحتجاج بداعي عدم القبول او عدم الايفاء. 3- لاجل تقديم السند للاستيفاء اذا وجدت عبارة "الاعادة بدون نفقة". تسقط حقوق حامل السند عن المظهرين وعن الساحب وعن سائر الموجب عليهم ما عدا قابل السند. على ان هذا السقوط لا يتم لمصلحة الساحب الا اذا اثبت وجود المؤونة في وقت الاستحقاق. وفي هذه الحالة لا يبقى لحامل السند الا مداعاة الشخص الذي كان السند مسحوبا عليه. 

المادة 375- اذا لم يعرض السند لاجل القبول في المهلة التي عينها الساحب فتسقط ضمن الحدود المعينة في المادة السابقة حقوق حامل السند في المداعاة لعدم الايفاء او لعدم القبول ما لم يظهر من نصوص الاتفاق ان الساحب لم يقصد التملص الا من ضمان القبول. واذا فرضت مهلة لاجل عرض السند، في احد التظهيرات فلا يحق التذرع بها الا للمظهر. 

المادة 376- اذا حال دون عرض السند او دون اقامة الاحتجاج في المهل المعينة حائل لا يمكن تذليله (كوجود نص قانوني في احدى الدول او غير ذلك من الظروف القاهرة) فتمدد هذه المهل. ويجب على حامل السند ان يرسل بدون تأخير بلاغا عن وجود القوة القاهرة إلى مظهره، وان يشير إلى هذا البلاغ على سند السحب او على الاضافة بعد ان يؤرخه ويوقع امضاءه عليه وتطبق فيما بقي احكام المادة 367. وبعد زوال القوة القاهرة يجب على حامل السند ان يعرضه بدون ابطاء للقبول او للايفاء وان يقيم الاحتجاج عند الاقتضاء. اما اذا استمرت القوة القاهرة أكثر من ثلاثين يوما بعد موعد الاستحقاق فتحق له المداعاة بدون حاجة إلى عرض السند او اقامة الاحتجاج. وفيما يختص بالسندات المستحقة الاداء عند الاطلاع او في مهلة ما بعد الاطلاع تبتدئ مهلة الثلاثين يوما من التاريخ الذي يرسل فيه حامل السند إلى مظهره علما بوجود القوة القاهرة وان يكن ارسال البلاغ قبل انقضاء المهلة المعينة لعرض السند. وفيما يختص بالسندات المستحقة الاداء في مهلة ما بعد الاطلاع تضاف إلى مهلة الثلاثين يوما مهلة الاطلاع المعينة في السند. ولتعد من قبيل القوة القاهرة الافعال الشخصية المحضة المختصة بحامل السند او بالذي فوض اليه عرض السند او اقامة الاحتجاج. 

الجزء الثاني - في الاحتجاج 


المادة 377- يقام الاحتجاج لعدم القبول او لعدم الايفاء بواسطة الكاتب العدل او احد معاونيه، ويجب ان يوجه: الى محل اقامة الشخص الذي كان يجب عليه ايفاء السند او إلى محل اقامته الاخير المعروف، إلى محل اقامة كل من الاشخاص المعينين في سند السحب لايفائه عند الاقتضاء، والى محل اقامة الشخص الثالث الذي قبل السند بطريقة التدخل. كل ذلك يتم بصك واحد وتجري التبليغات وفاقا لاحكام المادة 353 وما يليها من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية. 

المادة 378- يتضمن صك الاحتجاج صورة سند السحب بحرفيته ونص القبول والتظهيرات والتعليمات المبينة فيه والانذار بدفع قيمة السند، ويذكر فيه ما اذا كان الشخص الذي يجب عليه ايفاء السند حاضرا او غائبا مع اسباب الامتناع عن الايفاء والعجز عن التوقيع او الامتناع عنه. 

المادة 379- وما من عمل يقوم به حامل السند يغني عن عمل الاحتجاج الا في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 360 وما يليها المتعلقة بفقدان السند. 

المادة 380- يجب على الكاتب العدل ان يحتفظ بصورة طبق الاصل عن الاحتجاجات وان يدرج نصوصها بكاملها يوما فيوما وبحسب ترتيب تواريخها في سجل خاص والا استهدف لاداء بدل العطل والضرر إلى ذوي الشأن. 

الجزء الثالث - في تجديد السحب 


المادة 381- كل شخص يملك حق المراجعة القضائية يمكنه، ما لم يكن هناك نص مخالف، ان يسترد ماله بواسطة سند جديد (السحب المجدد) يسحب على احد كفلائه ويكون واجب الاداء عند الاطلاع في محل اقامة هذا الكفيل. يحتوي السند الجديد على بدل السمسرة وعلى قيمة الطوابع اللازمة للسند علاوة على المبالغ المنصوص عليها في المادتين 370 و371. واذا كان حامل السند هو الساحب للسند الجديد فتحدد قيمة هذا السند بحسب السعر الذي يكون لسند "لدى الاطلاع" مسحوب من المحل الذي كان يجب فيه دفع السند الاصلي على المحل الذي يقيم فيه الكفيل. واذا كان ساحب السند الجديد هو احد المظهرين فان قيمته تحدد بحسب السعر الذي يكون السند "لدى الاطلاع" مسحوب من المحل الذي يقيم فيه ساحب السند الجديد على المحل الذي يقيم فيه الكفيل. 

المادة 382- لا يجوز تواتر السندات المجددة. فكل مظهر لا يلزم الا بسند مجدد واحد والساحب ايضا. 

الفصل التاسع - في التدخل 


الجزء الاول - احكام عامة 


المادة 383- يحق للساحب او لاحد المظهرين او احد المتكلفين ان يعين شخصا للقبول او للايفاء عند الاقتضاء. يجوز ضمن الشروط المحددة فيما يلي ان يقبل او يوفي سند السحب شخص يتدخل لمصلحة مديون مستهدف للمداعاة. ويجوز ان يكون المتدخل شخصا ثالثا او يكون المسحوب عليه نفسه او شخصا ملزما بمقتضى سند السحب ويستثنى قابل السند. ويجب على المتدخل ان يعلم بتدخله في ظرف يومين من ايام الشغل، الشخص الذي تدخل لمصلحته واذا لم يتقيد بهذه المهلة كان مسؤولا عند الاقتضاء عن الضرر الذي نشأ عن اهماله بدون ان يتجاوز بدل هذا الضرر مبلغ سند السحب. 

الجزء الثاني - القبول بطريقة التدخل 


المادة 384- ان القبول بطريقة التدخل يمكن حصوله في كل حال تجوز فيه المداعاة قبل الاستحقاق لحامل سند معد للقبول. عندما يعين شخص في السند لقبول او لايفائه عند الاقتضاء في محل الايفاء لا يحق لحامل السند ان يداعي قبل الاستحقاق من عين هذا الشخص ولا موقعي السند اللاحقين الا اذا كان قد عرض السند على الشخص المعين فامتنع عن قبوله، واثبت هذا الامتناع بوثيقة احتجاج. وفي غير ذلك من حالات التدخل يجوز لحامل السند ان يرفض القبول بطريقة التدخل. اما اذا قبله فيفقد حقه في اقامة الدعوى قبل الاستحقاق على الشخص الذي جرى القبول لمصلحته وعلى موقعي السند اللاحقين. 

المادة 385- ان القبول بطريقة التدخل يذكر على سند السحب ويوقعه المتدخل ويعين فيه الشخص الذي جرى القبول لحسابه واذا لم يعين هذا الشخص يعد القبول حاصلا لمصلحة الساحب. 

المادة 386- من قبل السند بطريقة التدخل يكون ملزما تجاه حامل السند وتجاه المظهرين التالين للشخص الذي تدخل لمصلحته، على الوجه الذي يلزم به هذا الشخص. وبالرغم من القبول بطريقة التدخل يجوز للشخص الذي تم هذا القبول لمصلحته ولكفلائه، ان يطلبوا من حامل السند مقابل دفعهم القيمة المعينة في المادة 370 ان يسلم اليهم السند ووثيقة الاحتجاج وحسابامقترنا بالابراء عند الاقتضاء. 

الجزء الثالث - الايفاء بطريقة التدخل 


المادة 387- يمكن الايفاء بطريقة التدخل في كل حال تجوز فيها المداعاة لحامل السند سواء اكان عند الاستحقاق ام قبله. ويجب ان يشمل الايفاء جميع المبالغ الواجب دفعها على الشخص الذي يتم الايفاء لحسابه. كما يجب ان يحصل هذا الايفاء على الاكثر في اليوم التالي لآخر يوم تقبل فيه اقامة الاحتجاج لعدم الايفاء. 

المادة 388- اذا كان المتدخلون الذين قبلوا السند مقيمين في محل الايفاء او كان السند يشتمل على تعيين اشخاص مقيمين في هذا المحل للقيام بالايفاء عند الحاجة، فيجب على حامل السند ان يعرضه على جميع هؤلاء وان يقيم اذ اقتضت الحال احتجاجا لعدم الايفاء في اليوم التالي لآخر يوم تقبل فيه اقامة الاحتجاج وهو آخر ميعاد. واذا لم يرفع الاحتجاج في هذه المهلة فمن عين الشخص الذي يفي عند الاقتضاء ومن قبل السند لمصلحته والمظهرون التالون لهما يصبحون في حل من التزامهم. 

المادة 389- ان حامل السند الذي يرفض ايفاء المتدخل يفقد حق الادعاء على الاشخاص الذين يبرأون بهذا الايفاء. 

المادة 390- ان الايفاء بطريقة التدخل يجب اثباته بعبارة ابراء توضع على سند السحب مع تعيين الشخص الذي جرى الايفاء لمصلحته، واذا لم يعين هذا الشخص فيعد الايفاء حاصلا لمصلحة الساحب. ويجب ان يسلم سند السحب ووثيقة الاحتجاج اذا كان هناك احتجاج، إلى الشخص الذي اوفى بطريقة التدخل. 

المادة 391- ان الموفي بطريقة التدخل يكتسب الحقوق الناشئة عن سند السحب، على الذي تم الايفاء لحسابه وعلى الملزمين ازاءه بمقتضى هذا السند ولكن لا يجوز له ان يظهره مجددا. وتبرأ ذمة المظهرين التالين للموقع الذي تم الايفاء لمصلحته. واذا تعدد المتدخلون للايفاء فالافضلية لمن يكون ايفاؤه اعم. ومن يتدخل عن علم خلافا لهذه القاعدة يفقد حق المداعاة تجاه الذين يبرأون بالايفاء الاعم. 

الفصل العاشر - في تعدد النسخ والصور 


اولاً - تعدد النسخ 


المادة 392- يمكن سحب السند على نسخ متعددة متماثلة. ويجب ان تعين ارقام هذه النسخ في نص السند نفسه والا عد كل منها سندا مستقلا. كل حامل سند لم يذكر فيه انه سحب على نسخة وحيدة يمكنه ان يطب على نفقته تسليمه نسخا متعددة عنه. ولاجل ذلك يجب ان يخاطب مظهره المباشر كما يجب على هذا ان يعاونه في العمل مع مظهره وهلم جرا حتى الوصول الىالساحب ويجب على المظهرين ان يعيدوا تظهيراتهم على النسخ الجديدة. 

المادة 393- ان الايفاء الذي يتم بمقتضى احدى النسخ مبرئ للذمة،وان لم يشترط، ان هذا الايفاء يبطل مفعول سائر النسخ. بيد ان المسحوب عليه يبقى ملزما بكل نسخة مقبولة لم يتمكن من استردادها. ان المظهر الذي احال النسخ لاشخاص مختلفين والمظهرين اللاحقين يكونون ملزمين بجميع النسخ التي تحمل تواقيعهم ولم ترد. 

المادة 394- من ارسل احدى النسخ للقبول يلزمه ان يبين على سائر النسخ اسم الشخص الذي تكون لديه هذه النسخة ويجب على هذا الشخص ان يسلمها إلى الحامل الشرعي لنسخة اخرى. واذا امتنع عن تسليمها فلا يحق لحامل السند اقامة الدعاوى الا بعد ان يثبت باحتجاج: 1 - ان النسخة المرسلة لم تسليم اليه بناء على طلبه. 2 - ان القبول او الايفاء لم يمكن الحصول عليهما بمقتضى نسخة اخرى. 

ثانيا - في الصور 


المادة 395- يحق لكل من يحمل سند سحب ان ياخذ عنه صورا. ويجب ان تمثل الصورة بالتدقيق جميع مدرجات السند الاصلي مع التظهيرات وجميع الشروح الموضوعة عليه وان يبين فيها الحد الذي تنتهي اليه. ويجوز ان تظهر الصورة وتكفل كالسند الاصلي وتكون لها المفاعيل نفسها. 

المادة 396- يجب ان يذكر في الصورة محرز السند الاصلي ويكون المحرز ملزما بان يسلم السند المذكور إلى حامل الصورة الشرعي. واذا امتنع فلا يحق لحامل الصورة ان يقيم الدعوى على مظهرها او كفلائها الا بعد ان يثبت باحتجاج ان السند الاصلي لم يسلم اليه بناء على طلبه. واذا كان السند الاصلي بعد التظهير الاخير، الذي جرى قبل وضع الصورة، يتضمن العبارة الآتية "بعد الآن لا يصح التظهير الا على الصورة" او اية عبارة بهذا المعنى فان التظهير الذي يوقع فيما بعد على السند الاصلي يكون باطلا. 


الفصل الحادي عشر - في التحريف 


المادة 397- اذا جرى تحريف في نص سند السحب فالموقعون بعد هذا التحريف يكونون ملزمين بحسب النص المحرف، والموقعون السابقون يكونون ملزمين بحسب النص الاصلي. 

الفصل الثاني عشر - في مرور الزمن 


المادة 398- كل ما ينشأ عن سند السحب من حقوق الادعاء على قابل السند يسقط بمرور ثلاث سنوات ابتداء من تاريخ الاستحقاق. ان حقوق حامل السند في الادعاء على المظهرين وعلى الساحب تسقط بمرور سنة ابتداء من تاريخ الاحتجاج المقام في المدة القانونية او ابتداء من تاريخ الاستحقاق اذا وجدت عبارة «الاعادة بدون نفقة». اما حقوق المظهرين في الادعاء بعضهم على بعض وعلى الساحب فتسقط بمرور ستة أشهر ابتداء من اليوم الذي دفع فيه المظهر مبلغ السند او من يوم اقامة الدعوى عليه. 

المادة 399- لا تسري مدة مرور الزمن في حال اقامة الدعوى الا من يوم الملاحقة القضائية الاخيرة، ولا يطبق مرور الزمن اذا كان قد صدر حكم او اعتراف بالدين في صك مستقل. ولا يكون لقطع مرور الزمن من مفعول الا ضد الشخص الذي جرى في حقه العمل القاطع لمرور الزمن. على ان المديونين المزعومين يلزمون عند الطلب ان يثبتوا باليمين براءة ذمتهم ويلزم ورثتهم او خلفاؤهم في الحقوق بحلف اليمين على انهم يعتقدون عن حسن نية ان الدين او في كله. 

الفصل الثالث عشر - احكام عامة 


المادة 400- ان سند السحب الذي يقع استحقاقه في يوم عطلة قانونية لا يمكن المطالبة بايفائه الا في أول يوم يلي يوم الشغل. وكذلك جميع المعاملات المختصة بسند السحب ولا سيما عرضه للقبول والاحتجاج فانه لا يمكن القيام بها الا في ايام الشغل. وعندما يكون القيام باحدى هذه المعاملات واجبا في مهلة يصادف آخرها يوم عطلة قانونية تمدد المهلة إلى أول يوم يلي من ايام الشغل. اما ايام العطلة التي تتخلل المهلة فتدخل في حسابها. 

المادة 401- لا يدخل في حساب المهل القانونية او المهل الاتفاقية اليوم الذي يعد مبدأ لها. 

المادة 402- وليس من الجائز قانونيا ولا قضائيا ان تمنح مهلة يوم واحد للايفاء الا في الاحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين 365 و376. 

الباب الثاني - في السند لامر 


المادة 403- يحتوي سند الامر: 1- على عبارة «لامر» «او ذكر» «سند الامر» في نص السند نفسه باللغة المستعملة لكتابته. 2- الوعد بلا قيد ولا شرط بدفع مبلغ معين. 3- تعيين موعد الاستحقاق. 4- تعيين المحل الذي يجب ان يتم فيه الايفاء. 5- اسم الشخص الذي يجب ان يتم الدفع له او بناء على امره. 6- تعيين التاريخ والمحل اللذين امضي فيهما السند. 7- امضاء الشخص مصدر السند (الموقع). 

المادة 404- ان السند الذي تنقص فيه احدى المشتملات المبينة في المادة السابقة لا يعد "سند امر" الا في الاحوال المذكورة في الفقرات الآتية: - ان سند الامر الذي لم يعين فيه تاريخ الاستحقاق يعد قابلا للايفاء لدى الاطلاع. - اذا لم يكن في السند تعيين خاص فيعد محل انشاء السند محلا للايفاء ولإضافة الموقع في الوقت نفسه. - ان سند الامر الذي لم يعين فيه محل انشائه يعد مكتوبا في المحل المبين بجانب اسم الموقع. 

المادة 405- ان الاحكام المختصة بسند السحب والمتعلقة بالمواد التالية تطبق على سند الامر بقدر ائتلافها مع ماهيته: التظهير (المادة 325 إلى 335). الاستحقاق (المادة 348 إلى 352). الايفاء (المادة 353 إلى 364). المداعاة لعدم الايفاء (المادة 365 إلى 372 و374 إلى 376). الاحتجاج (المادة 377 إلى 380). تجديد السحب (المادة 381 و382). الايفاء بطريقة التدخل (المادة 387 إلى 391). الصور (المادة 395 و396). التحريف (المادة 397). مرور الزمن (المادة 398 و399). ايام العطلة وحساب المهل ومنع اطالة المدة (المادة 400 إلى 402). 

المادة 406- وتطبق ايضا على سند الامر الاحكام المختصة بسند السحب المستحق الاداء لدى شخص ثالث او في محل غير محل اقامة المسحوب عليه (المادة 317 والمادة 342) والاحكام المختصة باشتراك الفائدة (المادة 318) وباختلاف النصوص المتعلقة بالقيمة الواجبة الأداء (المادة 319) والاحكام المختصة بنتائج توقيع الامضاء على الوجه المبين في المادة 320 وبنتائج توقيع شخص لا يملك تفويضا او يتجاوز حدود تفويضه (المادة 321). 

المادة 407- وتطبق ايضا على سند الامر الاحكام المختصة بالتكفل (المادة 345 والمادة 347). وفي الحالة المعينة في الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة 346 اذا لم يبين في التكفل الشخص الذي اعطي هذا التكفل لمصلحتة فيعد معطى لمصلحة موقع سند الامر. 

المادة 408- ان موقع سند الامر ملزم كالشخص الذي يقبل سند السحب. وان اسناد الامر الواجبة الاداء في مهلة ما بعد الاطلاع يجب ان تعرض على موقعها للتصديق ضمن المهل المعينة في المادة 338 وتبتدئ مهلة الاطلاع من تاريخ التصديق الموضوع على السند بامضاء الموقع واذا امتنع موقع السند عن وضع تصديق ذي تاريخ وجب اثبات هذا الامتناع بوثيقة احتجاج (المادة 340) ويكون تاريخ الاحتجاج مبدأ لمهلة الاطلاع. 

الباب الثالث - في الشك 


الفصل الاول - انشاؤه وصيغته 


المادة 409- يشتمل الشك: 1- على ذكر كلمة "شك" مدرجة في نص السند نفسه باللغة المستعملة لكتابته. 2- والتوكيل المجرد عن كل قيد وشرط بدفع مبلغ معين. 3- واسم الشخص الذي يجب عليه الدفع (المسحوب عليه). 4- وتعيين المحل الذي يجب ان يتم فيه الدفع. 5- وتعيين التاريخ والمحل اللذين انشئ فيهما الشك. 6- وتوقيع مصدر الشك (الساحب). 

المادة 410- ان السند الذي تنقص فيه احدى المشتملات المبينة في المادة السابقة لا يعد شكا الا في الاحوال المبينة في الفقرات التالية: اذا لم يكن في السند تعيين خاص يعد المحل المذكور بجانب اسم المسحوب عليه محلا للدفع. واذا ذكرت عدة امكنة بجانب اسم المسحوب عليه فيكون الشك واجب الاداء في المحل المذكور اولا. واذا لم تذكر هذه الايضاحات او غيرها يكون الشك واجب الدفع في محل مؤسسة المسحوب عليه الاصلية. اما الشك الذي لم يذكر فيه محل انشائه فيعد منشئا في المحل المذكور بجانب اسم الساحب. 

المادة 411- لا يمكن سحب الشك الا على صيرفي يكون لديه وقت انشاء السند اموال موضوعة تحت تصرف الساحب بناء على اتفاق صريح او ضمني يحق بموجبه للساحب ان يتصرف بهذه الاموال بطريقة اصدار الشك. 

المادة 412- لا يخضع الشك لشرط القبول. واذا كتبت على الشك عبارة تختص بالقبول فتعد لغوا. على انه يجوز للمسحوب عليه ان يعلم على الشك فتكون نتيحة هذا الاعلام اثبات وجود المؤونة في تاريخ اصدار الشك. 

المادة 413- يجوز ان ينص في الشك على كونه قابلا للدفع: - لشخص معين مع التصريح بكلمة "لامر" او بدونها. - لشخص معين مع عبارة "ليس لامر" او عبارة تماثلها. - لحامل السند. ان الشك المسحوب لمصلحة شخص معين مع ذكر كلمتي - "او لحامله" او تعبير مماثل يعد بمثابة شك لحامله. والشك الذي لم يذكر فيه اسم مستحقه يعد بمثابة شك لحامله. 

المادة 414- يجوز وضع الشك لامر الساحب نفسه. كما يجوز سحب الشك لمصلحة شخص ثالث. ولا يمكن سحب الشك على الساحب نفسه الا عندما يكون مسحوبا فيما بين مؤسسات مختلفة للساحب نفسه وبشرط ان لا يكون هذا الشك لحامله. 

المادة 415- كل اشتراط للفائدة مدرج في الشك يعد لغوا. 

المادة 416- يجوز ان يكون الشك واجب الدفع في محل اقامة شخص ثالث سواء كان في المحلة التي يقيم فيها المسحوب عليه او في محلة غيرها ويشترط ان يكون الشخص الثالث صيرفيا. 

المادة 417- الساحب كفيل بالايفاء وكل شرط يقصد به تملص الساحب من هذه الكفالة يعد لغوا. 

الفصل الثاني - في انتقال الشك 


المادة 418- ان الشك المنصوص على كونه قابل الاداء لشخص مسمى مع عبارة لامر الصريحة او بدونها هو قابل للانتقال بطريقة التظهير. اما الشك المنصوص على كونه قابل الاداء لشخص مسمى مع عبارة "ليس لامر" او عبارة مماثلة فلا يكون قابلا للانتقال الا بصيغة التفرغ العادي وبمفاعيله. 

المادة 419- يجوز ان يكون التظهير لمصلحة الساحب نفسه او أي شخص آخر موجب عليه ويجوز لهؤلاء ان يظهروا الشك مجددا. 

المادة 420- يجب ان يكون التظهير بلا قيد ولا شرط. وكل شرط يعلق عليه التظهير يعد لغوا. ان التظهير الجزئي باطل. وكذلك تظهير المسحوب عليه. اما التظهير لحامله فيكون بمثابة تظهير على بياض. ان التظهير المسحوب عليه لا يصلح الا بمثابة سند ايصال ما لم يكن للمسحوب عليه عدة مؤسسات وكان التظهير لمصلحة مؤسسة غير التي سحب عليها الشك. 

المادة 421- ان محرز الشك القابل للتظهير يعد حاملا شرعيا له اذا اثبت حقه بسلسلة غير منقطعة من التظهيرات ولو كان التظهير الاخير على بياض. اما التظهيرات المشطوب عليها فتعد من هذا الوجه لغوا. واذا كان التظهير على بياض يتبعه تظهير آخر فان موقع هذا التظهير يعد كانه احرز الشك بطريقة التظهير على بياض. 

المادة 422- ان التظهير الموضوع على شك لحامله يجعل المظهر مسؤولا وفاقا للاحكام المختصة بحقوق المراجعة القضائية وليس من شانه ان يحول السند إلى شك "لامر". 

المادة 423- اذا انتزع شك "لامر" من يد شخص بأي حادث من الحوادث فان مستحق هذا الشك الذي يثبت حقه على الوجه المبين في المادة 421 لا يجبر على التخلي عنه الا اذا كان قد احرزه عن نية سيئة او كان قد ارتكب خطأ فادحا عند احرازه. 

المادة 424- ان التظهير بعد الاحتجاج او بعد انتهاء مهلة العرض لا ينتج الا مفاعيل التفرغ العادي. اما التظهير بدون تاريخ فيعد موضوعا قبل الاحتجاج او قبل انتهاء المهلة المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة ما لم يقم برهان على العكس. 

الفصل الثالث - في العرض والايفاء 


المادة 425- ان الشك قابل للايفاء لدى الاطلاع وكل شرط مخالف يعد لغوا. والشك الذي يقدم للايفاء قبل اليوم المعين كتاريخ للاصدار هو قابل الايفاء في يوم العرض. 

المادة 426- ان الشك الذي يصدر في لبنان ويكون قابل الايفاء فيه يجب ان يعرض للايفاء في مهلة ثمانية ايام. اما الشك الذي يصدر في خارج لبنان ويكون قابلا للايفاء فيه فيجب عرضه في مهلة عشرين يوما اذا كان محل اصداره في بلاد متاخمة للبنان او لسوريا او في أوروبا او في بلاد واقعة على شاطئ البحر المتوسط. وتكون المهلة سبعين يوما اذا كان الشك صادرا عن أي بلد آخر. 

المادة 427- اذا كان الشك الواجب الايفاء في لبنان صادرا عن بلاد تطبق فيها روزنامة غير الروزنامة الغريغورية فيجعل يوم الاصدار اليوم الذي يناسبه في الروزنامة الغريغورية. 

المادة 428- معدلة وفقاً للقانون رقم 30 تاريخ 16/5/1967 على المسحوب عليه ان يدفع حتى بعد انتهاء مهلة العرض. ولا يقبل اعتراض الساحب على دفع الشك الا في حالة فقدانه او في حالة افلاس حامله. واذا قدم الساحب اعتراضا لاسباب اخرى بالرغم من هذا المنع فيجب على قاضي الامور المستعجلة بناء على طلب الحامل ان يقرر رفع هذا الاعتراض وان كانت هناك دعوى مقامة في الاساس. 

المادة 429- لا يؤثر في مفاعيل الشك موت الساحب ولا فقدانه الاهلية الحاصلان بعد اصداره. 

المادة 430- يحق للمسحوب عليه ان يطلب عند ايفاء الشك ان يسلم اليه الحامل سند ايصال. ولا يجوز للحامل ان يرفض ايفاء جزئيا. واذا كانت المؤونة اقل من قيمة الشك فيحق للحامل ان يتشبث بالايفاء على قدر المؤونة. وفي حالة الايفاء الجزئي يحق للمسحوب عليه ان يطلب ذكر هذا الايفاء على الشك وان يسلم اليه سند ايصال به. ان الايفاءات الجزئية من اصل قيمة الشك مبرئة لذمة الساحب والمظهرين. وعلى حامل الشك ان يقيم الاحتجاج عن الباقي. 

المادة 431- ان الذي يوفي شكا غير معترض عليه يعد قانونا بريء الذمة. ان المسحوب عليه الذي يوفي شكا قابلا للتظهير يلزمه ان يتحقق صحة تسلسل التظهيرات وليس عليه ان يتحقق تواقيع المظهرين. 

المادة 432- اذا اشترط ايفاء الشك بعملة غير دارجة في لبنان فيجوز دفع المبلغ في مهلة عرض الشك بليرات لبنانية معادلة لقيمته في يوم الايفاء. واذا لم يتم الايفاء عند العرض فلحامل السند الخيار بان يطلب دفع قيمة الشك بالعملة اللبنانية بحسب السعر الدارج في يوم العرض او في يوم الايفاء. ويجب اتباع العرف اللبناني في تحديد سعر كل عملة اجنيبة يحرر بها الشك لاجل تعيين قيمتها بليرات لبنانية. على ان للساحب ان يشترط حساب القيمة الواجب ايفاؤها بسعر معين في الشك. ولا تطبق القواعد المتقدم ذكرها عندما يشترط الساحب الايفاء بعملة معينة (شرط الايفاء الفعلي بعملة اجنبية). 

الفصل الرابع - في الشك المشطوب 


المادة 433- للساحب او لحامل الشك ان يشطبه فيكون له النتائج المبينة في المادة الآتية: ويتم الشطب بوضع خطين متوازيين علىظهر الشك، ويكون الشطب عاما او خاصا. فهو عام اذا لم يكن بين الخطين تعيين ما او كلمة "صيرفي" او ما شاكلها. وهو خاص اذا كتب بين الخطين اسم احد الصيارفة. ان الشطب العام يمكن تحويله إلى شطب خاص. غير انه لا يجوز تحويل الشطب الخاص إلى شطب عام. ان محو الشطب او اسم الصيرفي يعد لغوا. 

المادة 434- لا يجوز للمسحوب عليه ان يدفع شكا ذا شطب عام الا لزبون او لاحد الصيارفة. لا يجوز للمسحوب عليه ان يدفع شكا ذا شطب خاص الا للصيرفي المعين. واذا كان الصيرفي هو المسحوب عليه فلا يجوز دفعه الا لزبون له على ان الصيرفي المعين يمكنه ان يستعين بصيرفي آخر للقبض. ولا يحق للصيرفي ان يحرز شكا ذا شطب الا من زبون له او صيرفي آخر ولا يجوز له ان يقبضه لحساب اشخاص غيرهما. ان المسحوب عليه او الصيرفي الذي يخالف الاحكام السابقة يكون مسؤولا عن الضرر بقدر قيمة الشك. 

المادة 435- يجوز لساحب الشك ولحامله ان يمنعا ايفاءه نقدا بوضعهما العبارة المعترضة الآتية على ظهره "لكي يقيد في الحساب" او ما شاكلها. وفي هذه الحالة لا يمكن ان يؤول الشك الا إلى تسديد في القيود من قبل المسحوب عليه (اعتماد مالي على الحساب او نقل او مقاصة) وبعد التسديد في القيود ايفاء. ان محو عبارة "لكي يقيد في الحساب" يعد لغوا. والمسحوب عليه الذي يخالف الاحكام السابقة يكون مسؤولا عن الضرر بقدر قيمة الشك. 

الفصل الخامس - في المداعاة لعدم الايفاء 


المادة 436- يحق لحامل السند ان يداعي المظهرين والساحب وغيرهم من الموجب عليهم اذا لم يوف الشك الذي عرض في الوقت المناسب واذا كان الامتناع عن الايفاء مثبتا: 1- اما بوثيقة رسمية (الاحتجاج). 2- واما بتصريح من المسحوب عليه مكتوب ومؤرخ على الشك ومبين فيه يوم العرض. 

المادة 437- يجب ان يقام الاحتجاج او الاثبات المماثل له قبل نهاية المهلة المعينة للعرض. واذا لم يتم العرض الا في اليوم الاخير من المهلة فيمكن ان يقام الاحتجاج او الاثبات المماثل له في أول يوم يلي من ايام الشغل. 

المادة 438- لحامل الشك ان يطالب الشخص الذي تقام عليه الدعوى: 1- بمبلغ الشك الذي لم يوف. 2- بالفوائد ابتداء من يوم العرض محسوبة على المعدل القانوني للشكات الصادرة والقابلة الدفع في لبنان وعلى معدل ستة في المئة لسائر الشكات. 3- نفقات الاحتجاج او الاثبات المماثل ونفقات التنبيهات المرسلة والنفقات الاخرى. 

المادة 439- يحق لمن او في الشك ان يطالب كفلاءه: 1- بكامل المبلغ الذي دفعه. 2- بفوائد هذا المبلغ ابتداء من يوم دفعه محسوبة على المعدل القانوني للشكات الصادرة والقابلة الدفع في لبنان وعلى معدل ستة في المئة لسائر الشكات. 3- بالنفقات التي قام بها. 

المادة 440- اذا حال دون عرض الشك او اقامة الاحتجاج او الاثبات المماثل له في المهل المعينة حائل لا يمكن تذليله (نص قانوني او غير ذلك من احوال القوة القاهرة) فتمدد هذه المهل. فعلى حامل السند ان يرسل بدون ابطاء علما لمن ظهر له السند بوجود قوة قاهرة وان يشير إشارة موقعة ومؤرخة بيده وفيما عدا ذلك إلى هذا العلم على الشك او على الورقة الاضافية تطبق احكام المادة 367 على المعاملات الباقية. بعد زوال القوة القاهرة يجب على حامل الشك ان يعرضه بلا ابطاء لاستيفاء. واذا اقتضت الحال فيقيم الاحتجاج او الاثبات المماثل له. واذا استمرت القوة القاهرة أكثر من خمسة عشر يوما تبتدئ من تاريخ ارسال حامل السند علما إلى المظهر بوجود القوة القاهرة ولو كان ارساله سابقا لانتهاء مهلة العرض، فيجوز ان تقام الدعوى بدون حاجة إلى عرض السند او اقامة الاحتجاج او الاثبات المماثل له. لا تعد من قبيل القوة القاهرة الامور الشخصية المحضة المختصة بحامل الشك او بالشخص الذي عهد اليه بعرضه او باقامة الاحتجاج او الاثبات المماثل له. 

الفصل السادس - في تعدد النسخ 


المادة 441- فيما خلا الشك المسطر لحامله يجوز ان تنظم نسخ متعددة متماثلة لكل شك صادر في بلاد وقابل الايفاء في بلاد اخرى او في جزء من البلاد نفسها واقع فيما وراء البحار والعكس بالعكس، ولكل شك صادر وقابل للايفاء في جزء واحد او في اجزاء مختلفة واقعة فيما وراء البحار من البلاد نفسها. واذا نظمت عدة نسخ للشك الواحد وجب ان يذكر رقم النسخة في نص الشك نفسه والا عدت كل من النسخ كشكات مستقلة. 

الفصل السابع - في مرور الزمن 


المادة 442- ان حق حامل الشك في اقامة الدعوى على المظهرين والساحب وسائر الموجب عليهم يسقط بمرور ستة أشهر تبتدئ من نهاية مهلة العرض. اما حق الملزمين بايفاء الشك في مداعاة بعضهم لبعض فيسقط بمرور ستة أشهر تبتدئ من يوم دفع الموجب عليه مبلغ الشك او من يوم اقامة الدعوى عليه. على انه في حالة السقوط اومرور الزمن يبقى الحق في اقامة الدعوى على الساحب الذي لم يؤد المؤونة او على سائر الموجب عليهم الذين احرزوا كسبا غير مشروع. ان حق حامل الشك في اقامة الدعوى على المسحوب عليه يسقط بمرور ثلاث سنوات تبتدئ من نهاية مهلة العرض. 

الفصل الثامن - احكام عامة وجزائية 


المادة 443- ان عرض الشك او اقامة الاحتجاج لا يمكن اجراؤهما الا في يوم شغل. واذا كان اليوم الاخير من المهلة التي يمنحها القانون لاجراء الاعمال المختصة بالشك ولا سيما عرضه وتنظيم الاحتجاج او وثيقة مماثلة له، يقع في يوم عطلة رسمية فتمدد المهلة إلى أول يوم شغل يلي نهايتها ام ايام العطلة الواقعة اثناء المهلة فتدخل في حسابها. 

المادة 444- ان الايفاء بتسليم شك يقبله الدائن لا يعد تجديدا لعقد الدين بل يبقى الدين الاصلي قائما مع جميع الضمانات المختصة به إلى ان يتم ايفاء الشك المذكور. 

المادة 445- انه مع قطع النظر عن المعاملات المفروضة لاقامة دعوى الكفالة يحق لحامل الشك الذي اقيم عليه الاحتجاج بعد الاستئذان من رئيس الدائرة الاجرائية ان يحجز منقولات الساحب والمظهرين حجزا احتياطيا بدون ان يكون ملزما بتأدية كفالة. 

المادة 446- معدلة وفقاً للقانون رقم 30 تاريخ 16/5/1967 من اصدر شكا ولم يبين فيه محل الاصدار او التاريخ او وضع تاريخا غير صحيح يستهدف لغرامة قدرها ستة في المائة من مبلغ لشك. ولا يجوز ان تقل هذه الغرامة عن خمس ليرات لبنانية. وتجب الغرامة نفسها بلا مراجعة على المظهر الاول او حامل الشك شخصيا اذا كان الشك خاليا من بيان محل الاصدار او من التاريخ او كان يحمل تاريخا لاحقا لتاريخ تظهيره او عرضه. وتجب هذه الغرامة ايضا على الذي يفي او يستلم على سبيل المقاصة شكا لا يشتمل على محل الاصدار او التاريخ. 

المادة 447- معدلة وفقاً للقانون 30 تاريخ 16/5/1967 كل صيرفي لديه مؤونة يسلم إلى دائنه صيغ شكات على بياض قابلة للايفاء من صندوق المصرف يلزمه ان يذكر على كل صيغة اسم الشخص الذي سلمت اليه هذه الصيغة والا استهدف لغرامة قدرها ليرة لبنانية عن كل مخالفة. - على كل مصرف ان يطبع على غلاف دفاتر الشكات التي يسلمها لزبائنه نص المادة 666 من قانون العقوبات والا تعرض لغرامة قدرها عشرة ليرات عن كل مخالفة. 

المادة 448- معدلة وفقاً للقانون رقم 30 تاريخ 16/5/1967 ان جرم سحب الشك دون مؤونة معاقب عليه في المادة 666 من قانون العقوبات. 

المادة 449- ان المسحوب عليه الذي يصرح عن علم بوجود مؤونة اقل من المؤونة الموجودة يستهدف لغرامة قدرها خمس وعشرون إلى خمسماية ليرة لبنانية. 

المادة 450- وفضلا عما تقدم تطبق على الشك المواد الآتية من هذا القانون مادامت احكامها لا تتعارض مع ماهية هذا السند: من المادة 319 إلى 321 ومن 327 إلى 329 و331 و332 و335 و345 إلى 347 والفقرة الثانية من المادة 353 و359 و361 إلى 364 و367 إلى 369 و372 و377 و393 و397 و399 و401 و402. ان سند الاحتجاج المنصوص عليه في المادة 362 يجب ان ينظم على الاكثر في أول يوم شغل يلي نهاية المهلة المعينة لعرض الشك. 

الباب الرابع - في سائر الاسناد القابلة للانتقال بطريقة التظهير 


المادة 451- كل سند يلتزم به موقعه تسليم مبلغ من المال او كمية من المثليات في محل وفي وقت معينين، يجوز انتقاله بطريقة التظهير اذا كان منشأ على وجه صريح بعبارة الأمر. ويكون التظهير خاضعا لاحكام المادة 325 وما يليها المختصة بتظهير سندات السحب ما لم يكن في القانون او في السند نفسه احكام مخالفة. وليس للمديون ان يدلي باسباب للدفع غير الاسباب الناشئة عن السند نفسه والاسباب التي يملكها مباشرة ضد المدعي، الا اذا كان المدعي سيء النية. ولا يجبر على الايفاء الا مقابل تسليم سند الامر مشتملا على ذكر الايصال وفقا للأصول. 

المادة 452- اذا سلم على سبيل ايفاء الدين سند سحب او سند للامر او غيرهما من السندات القابلة للتظهير فلا يعد ذلك تجديدا للتعاقد ما لم تكن مشيئة الفريقين تفيد العكس. 

الباب الخامس - القيم المنقولة 


المادة 453- ان الاسهم والاسناد ووثائق الدخل وغير ذلك من السندات القابلة للتداول التي تصدر بالجملة وتخول الحق بقيم متساوية من المال ويمكن تسعيرها في احدى الاسواق المالية، يجوز ان تكون اسمه او لحاملها او للامر. 

المادة 454- واذا كان السند منشأ لحامله فانتقاله يتم بمجرد التسليم. وكل محرز لهذا السند يعد اهلا لاستعمال الحقوق المختصة به، وما دام المديون لم يتلق اعتراضا قانونيا يكون دفعه لحامل السند مبرءا لذمته حسب الاصول. وليس للمديون ان يدلي على حامل السند الا بأسباب الدفع المسندة إلى بطلان السند او الناشئة عن نص السند نفسه. 

المادة 455- راجع المادة (14) من القانون رقم 308 تاريخ 3/4/2001 واذا كان السند اسميا فحق مالكه يثبت باجراء تسجيل باسمه في سجلات المؤسسة التي اصدرت السند. وملكية هذا السند تنشأ عن هذا التسجيل. 

المادة 456- ان التفرغ عن السند الاسمي يتم بتصريح يفيد الانتقال يدون في السجلات ويوقع عليه المتفرغ او مفوض من قبله. والمؤسسة المديونة يحق لها قبل تسجيل التفرغ ان تطلب من صاحب التصريح اثبات هويته وأهليته. وهذا التفرغ يخول المالك الجديد الذي سجل اسمه حقا شخصيا ومباشرا. وليس للمؤسسة المديونة ان تدلي عليه بأي سبب من اسباب الدفع يختص بمالكي السند السابقين. 

المادة 457- يجوز ان تكون السندات الاسمية مشتملة على فصائل قابلة للاقتطاع تخول حاملها حق استيفاء الاستحقاقات والتوزيعات والفوائد (وتسمى سندات مختلطة). 

المادة 458- ان سندات القيم المنقولة المنشأة لامر تنتقل بطريقة التظهير. وتظهيرها يخضع للقواعد نفسها التي يخضع لها تظهير سندات السحب ما لم يكن هناك احكام مخالفة ناشئة عن القوانين والانظمة او عن ماهية السند نفسه. 

الكتاب الخامس - في الصلح الاحتياطي والافلاس 


الباب الاول - في الصلح الاحتياطي 


المادة 459- يحق لكل تاجر قبل توقفه عن الايفاء او في خلال الايام العشرة التي تلي هذا التوقف ان يتقدم إلى المحكمة البدائية المنعقدة في المنطقة التي يكون فيها محله الاصلي ويطب اليها ان تدعو دائنيه ليعرض عليهم صلحا احتياطيا. 

المادة 460- وعلى التاجر ان يقدم تأييدا لهذا الطلب: دفاتره التجارية الاجبارية المنظمة وفاقا للاصول منذ ثلاث سنوات على الاقل او من بدء مدة احترافه التجارة اذا كانت تقل عن ثلاث سنوات. وان يقدم ايضا وثيقة تثبيت قيده في سجل التجارة وبيانا مفصلا وتقديريا لاعماله وبيانا باسماء جميع دائنيه مع الاشارة إلى مبلغ دين كل منهم ومحل اقامته. واذا كان الامر يختص بشركة فتبرز المستندات المثبتة لانشائها وفقا للاصول. وعلى التاجر ان يوضح الاسباب التي حملته على طلب الصلح، وان يبين معدل التوزيع الذي ينوي عرضه على دائنيه او الاسباب التي تحول دون الافصاح في الحال عن مقترحاته، وان يعين ايضا الضمانات العينية او الشخصية التي يقدمها لدائنيه. وعلى كل حال لا يجوز ان يكون المعدل المقترح اقل من 50 بالمئة من رأس مال ديونه العادية اذا كانت مهلة الايفاء سنة واحدة ولا ان يكون اقل من 75 بالمئة اذا كانت المهلة ثمانية عشر شهرا ولا اقل من 100 بالمئة اذا كانت المهلة ثلاث سنوات. 

المادة 461- على المحكمة بعد استماع النيابة العامة ان تقرر في غرفة المذاكرة رد الطلب: 1- اذا كان الطالب لم يودع الدفاتر والمستندات المبينة في المادة السابقة. 2- اذا كان قد حكم عليه سابقا بالافلاس الاحتيالي او بالتزوير او بالسرقة او باساءة الائتمان او بالاحتيال او بالاختلاس في إدارة الاموال العامة او كان لم يقم بما التزمه في صلح احتياطي سابق او كان قد اعلن افلاسه سابقا ولم يوف ديون جميع دائنيه تماما او لم يقم بموجبات الصلح بتمامها. 3- اذا لم يقدم ضمانات كافية للقيام بتوزيع المعدل المقترح. 4- اذا فر بعد اقفال جميع محلاته او اذا اختلس او انقص بطريقة الاحتيال قسما من ثروته. ففي جميع هذه الاحوال اذا كان التاجر قد توقف عن ايفاء ديونه التجارية، تقرر المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها اعلان افلاسه. 

المادة 462- اذا اعتبرت المحكمة ان الطلب قانوني وحري بالقبول فتأمر بمقتضى قرار غير قابل للاستئناف بدعوة الدائنين للحضور امام قاض منتدب للمناقشة والمذاكرة في اقتراح الصلح الاحتياطي. وهذا القاضي يعين محل الاجتماع وتاريخه وساعته في خلال ثلاثين يوما على الاكثر ابتداء من تاريخ قرار المحكمة كما يعين المهلة التي يجب فيها نشر هذا القرار وابلاغه إلى الدائنين. ويعين ايضا مفوضا من غير الدائنين تكون مهمته في هذه الاثناء مراقبة إدارة المشروع التجاري والتثبت مما له وما عليه من الديون واجراء التحقيق عن طريقة تصرف المديون ثم يقدم تقريرا لجمعية الدائنين في هذا الشأن. وعليه ان يعين مهلة للطالب لا تتجاوز خمسة ايام لاكمال البيان الاسمي المشتمل على اسماء دائنيه عندما يثبت التاجر في طلبه عدم تمكنه من تقديم هذا البيان كاملا في الحال. وبناء على طلب القاضي المنتدب يشار إلى قرار المحكمة بشرح يوقعه القاضي والكاتب ويسطر في آخرالقيود المدونة في دفاتر التاجر ثم تعاد اليه دفاتره. 

المادة 463- وينشر قرار المحكمة بعناية الكاتب وبواسطة اعلانات تلصق على باب المحكمة ثم تدرج خلاصة القرار في احدى جرائد الاعلانات القضائية ويسجل في السجل التجاري، كل ذلك في مهلة تعين في القرار نفسه. واذا كان بيان اسماء الدائنين غير كامل او وجد من الضرورة التوسع في النشر فيحق للمحكمة ان تعين جرائد اخرى وان تكن اجنبية لنشر الاعلانات. وعلى الكاتب ان يبلغ كلا من الدائنين بواسطة كتاب مضمون او برقية، حسبما تكون المسافة، علما يبين فيه اسم المديون واسم القاضي المنتدب واسم المراقب وتاريخ القرار المختص بدعوة الدائنين ومحل الاجتماع وتاريخه مع بيان موجز لاقتراحات المديون. ويجب ان تضم إلى الملف الاوراق المثبتة لحصول النشر والتبليغ إلى الدائنين. 

المادة 464- منذ تاريخ ايداع الطلب إلى ان يكتسب قرار تصديق الصلح صيغة القضية المحكمة لا يحق لاي دائن بيده سند سابق لتاريخ القرار ان يباشر او يواصل معاملة تنفيذية او ان يكتسب أي حق امتياز على اموال المديون او ان يسجل رهنا عقاريا، وان فعل كان عمله باطلا. تبقى موقوفة المدات المختصة بمرور الزمن وبسقوط الدعاوى والحقوق التي كانت قد انقطعت من جراء الاعمال المبينة فيما تقدم. ان الديون العادية التي ليس لها أي امتياز تعد مستحقة الايداء وتنقطع فائدتها تجاه الدائنين فقط. اما المبالغ المترتبة بصفة ضرائب وان تكن ممتازة فلا تخضع للمفاعيل المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة. 

المادة 465- في اثناء معاملة الصلح الاحتياطي يبقى المديون قائما بادارة امواله ويثابر على القيام بجميع الاعمال العادية المختصة بتجارته تحت اشراف المفوض وادارة القاضي المنتدب. ويحق لهذين الشخصين ان يطلعا على الدفاتر التجارية في كل آن. 

المادة 466- ان الهبات وغيرها من الاعمال المجانية او اعمال الكفالة التي يقوم بها المديون في اثناء معاملة الصلح الاحتياطي لا يجوز الادلاء بها على الدائنين. وتتبع القاعدة نفسها اذا قام المديون باعمال لاقتراض المال حتى لو كان الاقتراض في صيغة سندات سحب او عقد صلحا او تحكيما او اجرى بيوعا لا دخل لها في ممارسة تجارته او اقام رهنا عقاريا او تأمينا بدون ترخيص من القاضي المنتدب. ولا يحق للقاضي ان يسمح بها الا اذا كانت فائدتها جلية واضحة. 

المادة 467- اذا خالف المديون احكام المادتين السابقتين او ثبت انه اخفى قسما من موجوداته او اهمل خدعة ذكر بعض الدائنين او اذا ارتكب بوجه عام خداعا ما، فالقاضي المنتدب يرفع الامر إلى غرفة المذاكرة في المحكمة فتقرر الافلاس. ولا يحول ذلك دون العقوبات الجزائية التي استهدف لها التاجر. 

المادة 468- ان المراقب، بعد الاطلاع على دفاتر المديون وسنداته، وبالاستناد إلى المعلومات التي تمكن من جمعها، يتحقق صحة بيان الدائنين والمديونين ويجري فيه جميع التعديلات اللازمة ويبين المبالغ المترتبة للمديون او عليه. ويحق له عند الاقتضاء ان يطلب من اصحاب العلاقة الايضاحات اللازمة. ثم يضع بلا ابطاء تقريرا مفصلا عن حالة المديون التجارية وعن تصرفاته ويودع هذا التقرير قلم المحكمة قبل موعد الاجتماع المعين للصلح بثلاثة ايام على الاقل. 

المادة 469- يرأس القاضي المنتدب اجتماع الدائنين. وكل دائن يحق له ان يقيم عنه وكيلا خاصا يحمل وكالة خطية ويجوز ان تكتب هذه الوكالة بدون اية معاملة على كتاب الدعوة او البرقية. وعلى المديون او من يمثله شرعا ان يحضر بنفسه ولا يقبل التمثيل بواسطة وكيل خاص الا اذا تعذر حضور المديون بوجه مطلق وتحقق ذلك القاضي المنتدب. وبعد تلاوة تقرير المراقب يقدم المديون مقترحاته النهائية. واذا لم يمكن انجاز جميع المعاملات في اليوم المعين فان متابعتها تعتبر مؤجلة حكما إلى اقرب يوم شغل يلي، بدون حاجة إلى اعلام الدائنين مجددا حتى الغائبين منهم. ويجري الامر على هذا المنوال إلى ان تتم المعاملات. 

المادة 470- لكل من الدائنين ان يعرض الاسباب التي من اجلها يعتقد ان هذا او ذاك من الديون مشكوك فيه او ان الديون ليس اهلا للتساهل الذي يلتمسه او ان مقترحاته غير جديرة بالقبول. وللدائن ان يؤدي جوابه، وعليه ان يعطي جميع الايضاحات التي تطلب منه. ثم يذكر ملخص جميع هذه الامور في المحضر وتضم اليه جميع المستندات. 

المادة 471- يجب ان توافق على الصلح الاحتياطي غالبية الدائنين الذين اشتركوا في التصويت، وان تمثل هذه الغالبية على الاقل ثلاثة ارباع الديون غير الممتازة وغير المؤمنة برهن منقول او غير منقول. على انه يجوز للدائنين اصحاب الامتياز والرهون العقارية او غير العقارية ان يشتركوا في تأليف هذه الاكثرية بشرط ان يتنازلوا عن حقهم في استعمال التأمين المعطى لهم. ويجوز ان يقتصر هذا التنازل على قسم من الدين وملحقاته بشرط ان يكون القسم المتنازل عنه معينا وان لا يقل عن ثلث مجموع هذا الدين. على ان الاشتراك في التصويت من غير تصريح بالتنازل الجزئي والقبول بعدئذ بالصلح الذي سيبحث فيما يلي، يفيد حتما التنازل عن تأمين الدين بكامله. وتجري المحكمة في قرار التثبيت حساب الزيادة التي يمكن حصولها في موجبات المديون على اثر هذا التصويت وهذا القبول. ان مفاعيل التنازل عن امتياز او عن رهن عقاري او غير عقاري وان كان هذا التنازل جزئيا، تسقط حتما اذا لم يتم الصلح او تقرر ابطاله. 

المادة 472- ولا تدخل في حساب الغالبية المبينة في المادة السابقة ديون زوج المديون ولا ديون اقاربه ومصاهريه لغاية الدرجة الرابعة. ويحرم ايضا من التصويت الاشخاص الذين احرزوا هذه الديون بطريقة التفرغ او المزايدة في خلال السنة التي سبقت طلب الصلح. ان التفرغ عن الديون اذا حدث بعد القرار المختص بدعوة الدائنين لا يمنح حق التصويت في عقد الصلح. 

المادة 473- على القاضي المنتدب ان يذكر في المحضر الذين قبلوا الصلح وعلى هؤلاء ان يوقعوا جميعهم على المحضر. ويدخل في حساب الغالبية الذين اعربوا عن قبولهم بكتاب او برقية إلى القاضي المنتدب او إلى الكاتب في الايام الخمسة التي تلي ختام محضر الاجتماع. ويقيد الكاتب هذا القبول علىهامش المحضر ويضمه اليه. 

المادة 474- وقبل توقيع الامضاءات يتخذ القاضي المنتدب قرارا يدرجه في المحضر يدعو به اصحاب العلاقة إلى حضور جلسة معينة امام المحكمة لاجل تثبيت الصلح في مهلة لا تتجاوز عشرين يوما. 

المادة 475- على المراقب ان يودع قلم المحكمة قبل الجلسة المعينة للتثبيت بثلاثة ايام طلباته المعللة في امكان قبول الصلح. وفي الجلسة يقدم القاضي المنتدب تقريرا ويحق للمديون وللدائنين ان يتدخلوا في المناقشة. وللمحكمة ان تدعو المراقب إلى غرفة المذاكرة للاستيضاح بعد ان ترسل علما للمديون وللدائنين المتدخلين. 

المادة 476- يحق للمحكمة في قرار التثبيت ان تقدر مؤقتا واستنادا إلى القرائن اهمية الديون المصرح بها ومبالغها لتتحقق وجود الغالبية المقتضاة مع الاحتفاظ بما يمكن صدوره فيما بعد من الاحكام القطعية. 

المادة 477- اذا اعتبرت المحكمة ان المديون يستحق الاستفادة من الصلح وان الاعتراضات المبينة في المواد السابقة لا تزيل الغاليبة المطلوبة وان مقترحات الصلح لا تقل عن الحد الادنى القانوني وانها مشروعة وتنفيذها مضمون، فتقرر تثبيت الصلح الملتمس. وتقضي المحكمة في القرار نفسه بوجوب ايداع حصص التوزيع التي تعود للديون المصرح بها. اما اذا رفض تثبيت الصلح فالمحكمة تعلن الافلاس من تلقاء نفسها. 

المادة 478- اذا لم يكن اتفاق مخالف مدرج في عقد الصلح او في قرار آخر جرى بحسب الشروط المبينة فيما سبق واثبته المحكمة، فلا يحق للمديون قبل ان ينفذ جميع ما التزمه في عقد الصلح ان يبيع او يرهن عقاراته او ان يقيم حقوق تأمين، وبوجه عام لا يحق له ان يتخلى عن قسم من موجوداته بطريقة غير التي تستلزمها ماهية تجارته او صناعته. وكل عمل يقوم به خلافا لهذا المنع يكون بلا مفعول تجاه الدائنين السابقين لتثبيت الصلح. 

المادة 479- ان الاحكام التي تمنح او ترفض تثبيت الصلح يجب ان تنشر وفاقا للقواعد التي ستحدد فيما يلي لحكم اعلان الافلاس. 

المادة 480- يحق للدائنين المخالفين ان يعترضوا على تثبيت الصلح في خلال خمسة ايام من تاريخ اختتام المحضر النهائي ويجب ان يحتوي هذا الاعتراض على الاسباب وان يبلغ إلى المديون والى المراقب. ولا يقبل الاستئناف الا من المديون نفسه او من الدائنين المعترضين. اما مهلة الاستئناف فهي خمسة عشر يوما. وعندما يصبح قرار تثبيت الصلح نهائيا تنقطع حتما وظيفة المراقب الا اذا كان في عقد الصلح نص صريح يكلفه مراقبة تنفيذه. ان النفقات والمبالغ التي تجب للمراقب يحددها القاضي المنتدب. وكل اتفاق مخالف يكون باطلا. 

المادة 481- ان تثبيت الصلح الاحتياطي يجعله اجباريا على جميع الدائنين. ان الدائنين حتى الذين وافقوا منهم اختيارا على عقد الصلح يحتفظون تماما بجميع حقوقهم على شركاء المديون في الدين وكفلائه والذين تفرغ لهم المديون. غير انه يحق لهم ان يتدخلوا في المناقشة لتقديم ملحوظاتهم في شأن الصلح. 

المادة 482- ان الصلح الممنوح لشركة ما يستفيد منه الشركاء المسؤولون شخصيا عن ديون الشركة، ما لم يكن نص مخالف. 

المادة 483- في كل شركة تجارية اصدرت سندات تربو قيمتها على عشرين في المئة من مجموع الديون التي عليها، لا يجوز منح الصلح الا اذا وافقت على المقترحات جمعية اصحاب السندات بقرار يتخذ وفاقا لشروط النصاب والغالبية المعينة في باب الشركات المغفلة. ان موافقة جمعية اصحاب السندات تكون واجبة اية كانت النسبة بين مبلغ الدين الناشئ عن السندات ومجموع الدين العام اذا كان عقد الصلح يتضمن شروطا خاصة لا تتفق مع الشروط التي عينت عند اصدار السندات فيما يختص بحامليها. 

المادة 484- وكلما وجدت فائدة من عقد جمعية اصحاب السندات، فالمهلة التي تحددت سابقا لدعوة الدائنين يمكن ان تزاد إلى ستين يوما. 

المادة 485- ان اصحاب السندات المشترطة لها اداء مكافأة عند الايفاء لا يقتصرون على المطالبة بسعر الاصدار بل يضيفون اليه الجزء الذي استحقوه من المكافأة عن المدة المنقضية. 

المادة 486- بناء على طلب أي دائن كان في خلال ثلاث سنوات ابتداء من تاريخ نشر قرار التثبيث، يحق للمحكمة ان تبطل الصلح وان تعلن افلاس المديون اذا ثبت انه بالغ احتيالا في تحديد الديون المترتبة عليه اواخفى قسما لا يستهان به من موجوداته. ولا تقبل اية دعوى اخرى لابطال الصلح بعد تثبيته. واذا تقرر ابطال الصلح فان ذمة الكفلاء الذين لم يشتركوا في الاحتيال تبرأ من الموجبات التي التزموها في عقد الصلح، والرهون العقارية وغيرها من التأمينات المقامة في الصك نفسه تسقط حكما. 

المادة 487- اذا لم يقم المديون بتنفيذ جميع الموجبات المنصوص عليها في عقد الصلح فيحق لكل دائن بعد ملاحقة الكفلاء والتذرع بالحقوق الممنوحة على سبيل التأمين ان يطلب حل الصلح واشهار افلاس المديون. 

المادة 488- يجوز ان يشترط في عقد الصلح ان التاجر لا تبرأ ذمته نهائيا من القسم المسقط من دينه بمقتضى هذا العقد الا اذا بقي معسرا. على ان مدة تطبيق هذا الشرط يجب ان تحدد بخمس سنوات كما يشترط ان تزيد قيمة موجودات المديون على الديون المترتبة عليه بمعدل خمسة وعشرين في المئة على الاقل. 

الباب الثاني - في الافلاس 


الفصل الأول - في افتتاح الافلاس 


المادة 489- مع الاحتفاظ بتطبيق احكام الباب السابق يعتبر في حالة الافلاس كل تاجر ينقطع عن دفع ديونه التجارية، وكل تاجر لا يدعم الثقة المالية به الا بوسائل يظهر بجلاء انها غير مشروعة. 

المادة 490- يعلن الافلاس بمقتضى حكم من المحكمة الابتدائية الموجودة في منطقتها المؤسسة التجارية الاصلية. ويكون هذا الحكم معجل التنفيذ. واذا قضت عدة محاكم في آن واحد باعلان افلاس التاجر نفسه كان ثمة سبيل لتعيين المرجع. ان المحكمة المشار اليها فيما سبق تكون صالحة لرؤية جميع الدعاوى التي يمكن ان تحدث ويكون منشأها القواعد المختصة بالافلاس. 

المادة 491- يجوز ان ترفع القضية إلى المحكمة بتصريح من التاجر نفسه ويجب عليه ان يقوم بهذا التصريح في خلال عشرين يوما من تاريخ انقطاعه عن الدفع والا استهدف لارتكاب جنحة الافلاس التقصيري وعليه ان يودع في الوقت نفسه موازنة مفصلة ومصدق على كونها مطابقة لحالة موجوداته والديون المطلوبة منه. 

المادة 492- ويجوز ايضا ان ترفع القضية إلى المحكمة بطلب استحضار لمدة ثلاثة ايام يقدمه دائن او عدة دائنين. وفي الاحوال المستعجلة كما لو اقفل التاجر مخازنه وهرب او اخفي قسما هاما من موجوداته، يحق للدائنين المراجعة بطريقة الاستدعاء بلا دعوة وعندئذ تفصل المحكمة القضية في غرفة المذاكرة. 

المادة 493- وللمحكمة ان تأمر باتخاذ التدابير الاحتياطية اللازمة لصيانة حقوق الدائنين بناء على طلب النيابة العامة او عفوا من تلقاء نفسها وللمحكمة عند الاقتضاء ان تعلن الافلاس من تلقاء نفسها ايضا. 

المادة 494- ان التاجر الذي اعتزل التجارة او توفي يجوز اعلان افلاسه قضائيا في مهلة سنة ابتداء من تاريخ اعتزاله التجارة او من تاريخ وفاته اذا كان انقطاعه عن الايفاء سابقا للاعتزال او للوفاة. غير انه لا يجوز لورثة التاجر المتوفى ان يطلبوا افلاسه. 

المادة 495- يجب ان يتضمن الحكم باعلان الافلاس تعيين وقت الانقطاع عن الايفاء. ويجوز للمحكمة ان ترجع وقت الانقطاع عن الايفاء إلى تاريخ اسبق بمقتضى حكم بتبديل التاريخ او عدة احكام تصدرها فيما بعد بناء على تقرير القاضي المنتدب او من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب كل ذي مصلحة لا سيما طلب الدائنين اذ يحق لكل منهم ان يقوم بالمراجعة على حدة. ولا يجوز قبول هذا الطلب بعد فوات المهلة التي نصت عليها المادة 551 والتي تقفل نهائيا بعد فواتها لائحة الديون. وبعد انقضاء هذه المهلة يصبح الوقت الذي عين للانقطاع عن الايفاء محددا على وجه لا يقبل المراجعة بالنظر إلى الدائنين. ان وقت الانقطاع عن الايفاء لا يمكن ارجاعه إلى أكثر من ثمانية عشر شهرا قبل الحكم باعلان الافلاس. 

المادة 496- ان الحكم باعلان الافلاس والاحكام بتبديل تاريخ الانقطاع عن الايفاء يجب ان تلصق في خلال خمسة ايام بعناية وكلاء التفليسة في ردهة المحكمة التي اصدرتها وفي اقرب مركز للبورصة ويجب ايضا ان تنشر خلاصتها في خلال المهلة نفسها في احدى جرائد الاعلانات. ويجب ان يتم هذا النشر في المحل الذي اعلن فيه الافلاس وفي سائر الاماكن التي يكون للمفلس فيها مؤسسات تجارية. كما يجب في الوقت نفسه ان تسجل هذه الاحكام في سجل التجارة وان تبلغ إلى النيابع العامة بعناية الكاتب. 

المادة 497- ان هذه الاحكام قابلة للاعتراض والاستئناف وكذلك جميع الاحكام التي تصدر في المواد الافلاسية، ما لم يكن في هذا القانون نص مخالف. ان مهل الاعتراض تكون على السواء ثمانية ايام ومهل الاستئناف خمسة عشر يوما ابتداء من تاريخ الاحكام، على ان المهل المختصة بالاحكام الخاضعة لمعاملات الالصاق ونشر الخلاصة في الجرائد تبتدئ من يوم اتمام هذه المعاملات. وتفصل محكمة الاستئناف القضية في ظروف ثلاثة أشهر على أن الاعتراض والاستئناف المقدمين من قبل المفلسين لا يكون لهما في حال من الاحوال مفعول موقف. 

المادة 498- اذا ظهر للمحكمة عرضا في اثناء محاكمة مدنية او تجارية او جزائية ان التاجر في حالة افلاس ظاهرة فيحق لها، وان يكن الافلاس لم يعلن، ان تطبق احكام الافلاس الاساسية كما هي محددة في هذا الكتاب. 

الفصل الثاني - في المفاعيل المباشرة للحكم باعلان الافلاس 


المادة 499- ان اسماء التجار المعلن افلاسهم ولم يستعيدوا اعتبارهم تدرج في جدول يلصق على باب كل محكمة وفي الردهة العامة من جميع البورصات. ولا يدرج اسم التاجر في الجدول اذا كان متوفيا وقت اعلان افلاسه اما في سائر الاحوال فيشطب اسم التاجر المفلس بعد وفاته بستة اشهر. 

المادة 500- وفيما عدا ذلك تسقط حقوق المفلس السياسية. فلا يجوز ان يكون ناخبا او منتخبا في المجالس السياسية او المختصة بالمهن ولا يجوز له ان يقوم بوظيفة او بمهمة عامة. 

المادة 501- ان الحكم باعلان الافلاس ينتج حتما منذ يوم صدوره تخلي المفلس لوكلاء التفليسة عن إدارة جميع امواله حتى الاموال التي يمكن ان يحرزها في مدة الافلاس. ولا يجوز للمفلس على الخصوص ان يبيع شيئا من امواله ولا يحق له القيام بأي ايفاء او قبض الا اذا كان الايفاء عن حسن نية لسند تجاري، ولا يمكنه ان يعاقد او يداعي امام القضاء الا بصفة فريق متدخل في الدعاوى التي يتتبعها وكلاء التفليسة. على انه يستطيع القيام بجميع الاعمال الاحتياطية لصيانة حقوقه. 

المادة 502- بيد ان هذا التخلي لا يشمل الحقوق التي لا تختص الا بشخص المفلس او بصفة كونه رب عيلة او الحقوق التي تتناول مصلحة ادبية محضة، على انه يقبل تدخل وكلاء التفليسة في القضية اذا كانت تؤول إلى الحكم بمبلغ من النقود. وكذلك لا يشمل التخلي الاموال التي جعلها القانون غير قابلة للحجز ولا الارباح التي يمكن ان يحرزها المفلس بنشاطه او صناعته وذلك على قدر ما يعتبره القاضي المنتدب متناسبا مع حاجة المفلس لاعالة نفسه وعيلته. 

المادة 503- ان الحكم باعلان الافلاس يستلزم ايقاف الدائنين العاديين او الحائزين لامتياز عام عن المداعاة الفردية التي تنحصر بعد صدور هذا الحكم في وكلاء التفليسة من غير تفريق بين الديون التجارية والديون المدنية. 

المادة 504- ان الحكم باعلان الافلاس يوقف، بالنظر إلى جماعة الدائنين فقط، مجرى فوائد الديون غير المؤمنة بامتياز او برهن عقاري او غير عقاري. اما فوائد الديون المؤمنة فلا تمكن المطالبة بها الا من اصل الاموال الناتجة عن بيع الاملاك الموضوعة تأمينا. 

المادة 505- ان الحكم باعلان الافلاس يكون مسقطا للاجل بالنظر إلى المفلس وحده دون شركائه في الموجب وان يكن ذلك في مصلحة دائنيه الحاصلين على تأمين. ولحاملي السندات المقرونة بمكافأة عند الايفاء ان يبرزوها حالا في التفليسة كما جاء في باب الصلح الاحتياطي. 

المادة 506- اذا كان المفلس صاحب اموال عقارية او حقوق عينية عقارية فيكون الحكم باعلان الافلاس خاضعا لقواعد النشر المختصة بالرهون العقارية ويسجل بعناية وكلاء التفليسة فينشأ عنه من تاريخ تسجيله رهن اجباري لمصلحة جماعة الدائنين. 

المادة 507- ان الاعمال الآتية تكون باطلة حتما بالنظر إلى جماعة الدائنين اذا كان المديون قد قام بها بعد تاريخ انقطاعه عن الايفاء كما عينته المحكمة او في خلال العشرين يوما السابقة لهذا التاريخ: 1- الاعمال والتفرغات المجانية ما خلا الهدايا الصغيرة المعتادة او انشاء وقف. 2- الايفاءات السابقة للاستحقاق اية كانت صيغتها. 3- الايفاء لديون نقدية مستحقة بغير نقود او سندات سحب او سندات "لامر" او حوالات، وبوجه عام كل ايفاء باداء بدل. 4- اقامة رهن عقاري اتفاقي او قضائي او رهن منقول او رهن استغلال على اموال المديون لتأمين دين سابق. 
ان الايفاء باداء البدل اذا حصل بشكل التفرغ عن عقار فان البطلان لا يكون له مفعول الا تجاه الدائن الذي عاقد المفلس. ولا يمس حقوق من تلقوا الملك عن هذا الدائن مقابل بدل بشرط ان يكونوا حسني النية. 

المادة 508- كل ايفاء اخر لديون مستحقة يقوم به المديون وكل عمل يجريه مقابل بدل بعد انقطاعه عن الايفاء وقبل الحكم باعلان الافلاس يجوز ابطالهما اذا كان الاشخاص الذين قبضوا من المديون او عاقدوه عالمين بانقطاعه عن الايفاء. 

المادة 509- ان ابطال الاعمال المتقدم ذكرها يفسح مجالا عند الاقتضاء لاقامة دعوى الاسترجاع. واذا كان الموفى سند سحب او شكا فلا يجوز ان تقام الدعوى المذكورة الا على الشخص الذي اعطي السند اوالشك لحسابه اما اذا كان سندا "لامر" فلا يجوز ان تقام الدعوى الا على المظهر الاول. وفي كلا الحالين يجب ان يقام البرهان على ان الشخص الذي يطلب منه الارجاع كان عالما وقت اصدار السند بانقطاع المديون عن الايفاء. 

المادة 510- يكون باطلا تجاه جماعة الدائنين قيد الرهن بعد تسجيل الحكم باعلان الافلاس. وتكون قابلة للابطال القيود المتخذة بعد الانقطاع عن الايفاء او في خلال العشرين يوما التي سبقته اذا كان قد مضى أكثر من خمسة عشر يوما بين تاريخ انشاء التأمين وتاريخ القيد واذا كان التأخير قد اضر بالدائنين. 

المادة 511- ان دعاوى الابطال المنصوص عليها في المواد 507 و508 و510 تسقط بحكم مرور الزمن بعد ثمانية عشر شهرا من يوم اعلان الافلاس. 

الفصل الثالث - اصول المحاكمة في الافلاس 


الجزء الاول - اركان هيئة التفليسة 


المادة 512- تسلم إدارة ممتلكات المفلس إلى وكيل مأجور يدعى وكيل التفليسة. ان الحكم باعلان الافلاس يعين وكيلا او عدة وكلاء للتفليسة. ويمكن في كل وقت ان يزاد عدد الوكلاء إلى ثلاثة. وتحدد نفقاتهم ومرتباتهم بقرار من القاضي المنتدب وفاقا للتعريفة الملحقة بالمرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 79/ل المؤرخ في 13 آذار سنة 1933 ويحق للمديون وللدائنين ان يعترضوا على قرار النفقات في ظرف ثمانية ايام وتفصل المحكمة قضية الاعتراض في غرفة المذاكرة. 

المادة 513- يجوز ان يعين في كل وقت بقرار من القاضي المنتدب مراقب او مراقبان من الدائنين الذين يرشحون لهذه المهمة. 

المادة 514- لا يجوز ان يعين وكيلا للتفلسية قريب او مصاهر للمفلس لغاية الدرجة الرابعة. 

المادة 515- واذا اقتضت الحال ان يضاف او يبدل وكيل او عدة وكلاء للتفليسة فيراجع القاضي المنتدب المحكمة وهي تتولى امر التعيين. 

المادة 516- اذا عين عدة وكلاء للتفليسة فلا يجوز لهم ان يعملوا الا متحدين. على انه يحق للقاضي المنتدب ان يعطي وكيلا منهم او عدة وكلاء اذنا خاصا في القيام على انفراد ببعض الاعمال الادارية، وفي هذه الحالة يكون الوكلاء المأذون لهم مسؤولين وحدهم. 

المادة 517- واذا اقيم اعتراض على بعض اعمال الوكلاء فيفصل فيه القاضي المنتدب في ظرف ثلاثة ايام. ويكون قرار القاضي المنتدب معجل الاجراء. 

المادة 518- يحق للقاضي المنتدب بناء على الشكاوى المقدمة اليه من المفلس او من الدائنين او عفوا من تلقاء نفسه ان يقترح عزل وكيل او عدة وكلاء. واذا لم ينظر القاضي المنتدب في تلك الشكاوى في ظرف ثمانية ايام فيمكن رفعها إلى المحكمة. فتسمع عندئذ المحكمة في غرفة المذاكرة تقرير القاضي المنتدب وايضاحات الوكلاء وتبت في امر العزل بجلسة علنية. 

المادة 519- ان القرارات المختصة بتعيين وكلاء التفليسة او بعزلهم لا تقبل أي طريق من طرق المراجعة. 

المادة 520- تعين المحكمة في حكمها باعلان الافلاس احد اعضائها ليكون قاضيا منتدبا. 

المادة 521- يكف القاضي المنتدب على وجه خاص ان يعجل ويراقب اعمال التفليسة وادارتها. وعليه ان يرفع إلى المحكمة تقريرا عن جميع المنازعات التي تنشأ عن التفليسة وتكون داخلة في صلاحية المحكمة. 

المادة 522- ان قرارات القاضي المنتدب تودع في الحال قلم المحكمة. وتكون على كل حال قابلة لاعتراض كل ذي مصحلة امام المحكمة ويجوز للمحكمة ايضا ان تنظر فيها من تلقاء نفسها. ويقدم الاعتراض في شكل تصريح بسيط إلى قلم المحكمة في ظرف خمسة ايام من تاريخ القرار وعلى المحكمة ان تفصل فيه في ظرف ثمانية ايام بقرار لا يقبل المراجعة. 

المادة 523- للمحكمة في كل آن ان تستبدل القاضي المنتدب للتفليسة بغيره من اعضائها ولا يكون هذا القرار وقرار تعيين القاضي المنتدب قابلين لطرق المراجعة. 

الجزء الثاني - في إدارة موجودات المفلس 


المادة 524- على المحكمة في حكمها باعلان الافلاس ان تأمر بوضع الاختام ويحق لها في كل حال من احوال القضية ان تأمر باجبار المفلس على الحضور وبتوقيفه، وفي جميع الاحوال لا يجوز للمفلس ان يبتعد عن محل اقامته بدون اذن القاضي المنتدب. اذا رأى القاضي المنتدب انه يمكن جرد موجودات المفلس في يوم واحد فلا توضع الاختام بل يشرع حالا في تنظيم لائحة الجرد. 

المادة 525- على كاتب المحكمة ان يرسل في الحال علما إلى حاكم الصلح بفقرة الحكم التي تقضي بوضع الاختام. ويحق لحاكم الصلح ان يضع الاختام حتى قبل صدور هذا الحكم اما من تلقاء نفسه، واما بناء على طلب دائن او عدة دائنين وهو لا يملك هذا الحق الا في حالة هرب المديون او تهريب موجوداته كلها او بعضها. 

المادة 526- توضع الاختام على المخازن والمكاتب والصناديق والاضبارات والدفاتر والاوراق ومنقولات المفلس واشيائه. وفي حالة افلاس شركة تضامن لا يكتفي بوضع الاختام على مركز الشركة الرئيسي بل يجب وضعها في محل اقامة كل من الشركاء المتضامنين على حدة. وفي جميع الاحوال يرسل حاكم الصلح بدون ابطاء علما بوضع الاختام إلى رئيس المحكمة. 

المادة 527- واذا كان وضع الاختام لم يجر قبل تعيين وكلاء التفليسة فعلى هؤلاء ان يطلبوا وضعها من حاكم الصلح. 

المادة 528- على القاضي المنتدب ان يامر بناء على طلب وكلاء التفليسة بعدم وضع الاختام على الاشياء الآتية او التريخص باستخراجها - الثياب والمبلوسات والاثاث والامتعة الضرورية للمفلس او لعيلته. ويجري تسليم ما سمح به القاضي المنتدب وفاقا للبيان الذي رفعه اليه وكلاء التفليسة. ويحق له ان يجيز ايضا عدم وضع الاختام: 1- على الاشياء القابلة لهلاك قريب او لنقص عاجل في قيمتها. 2- على الاشياء الصالحة لاستثمار المؤسسة التجارية اذا كان هذا الاستثمار لا يمكن توقيفه بلا ضرر يلحق بالدائنين. وتدون الاشياء المشار اليها في الفقرتين السابقتين حالا مع بيان قيمتها في قائمة جرد يضعها وكلاء التفليسة بحضور حاكم الصلح الذي يجب عليه ان يوقع المحضر. 

المادة 529- ان بيع الاشياء القابلة للهلاك او لنقص عاجل في قيمتها او التي تستلزم صيانتها نفقة طائلة يتم بعناية الوكلاء وبترخيص من القاضي المنتدب. ان استثمار المؤسسة التجارية بعناية وكلاء التفليسة لا يجوز ان تسمح به المحكمة بناء على تقرير القاضي المنتدب الا اذا كانت المصلحة العامة او مصلحة الدائنين تستوجبه بحكم الضرورة. 

المادة 530- يستخرج حاكم الصلح الدفاتر التجارية من بين الاشياء المختومة ويسلمها إلى وكلاء التفليسة بعد ان يعلم على آخر قيودها ثم يثبت في محضره باختصار الحالة التي كانت عليها تلك الدفاتر. ان اضبارة الاسناد ذات الاستحقاق القريب او المعدة للقبول او التي تستلزم معاملات احتياطية يستخرجها ايضا حاكم الصلح من بين الاشياء المختومة ويسلمها بعد ذكر اوصافها إلى وكلاء التفليسة لتحصيل قيمتها ثم تسلم لائحة هذه السندات إلى القاضي المنتدب. اما الديون الأخرى فيستوفيها وكلاء التفليسة مقابل سند ايصال منهم. واما الكتب المرسلة إلى المفلس فتسلم إلى الوكلاء فيفضونها. ويحق للمفلس اذا كان حاضرا ان يقل على فضها. 

المادة 531- يجوز للمفلس ولعيلته ان يأخذا من موجودات التفليسة معونة غذائية يحددها القاضي المنتدب بناء على اقتراح الوكلاء. 

المادة 532- يدعو الوكلاء المفلس لاقفال الدفاتر وايقاف حساباتها بحضوره. واذا لم يلب الدعوة يرسل اليه انذار بوجوب الحضور في خلال ثمان واربعين ساعة على الاكثر. ويمكنه ان ينيب عنه مفوضا بشرط ان يبدي اسبابا لتمنعه عن الحضور يراها القاضي المنتدب جديرة بالقبول. 

المادة 533- اذا لم يقدم المفلس الموازنة فعلى الوكلاء ان ينظموها بلا ابطاء مستندين إلى دفاتر المفلس واوراقه والمعلومات التي يحصلون عليها ثم يودعون الموازنة قلم المحكمة. 

المادة 534- يجوز للقاضي المنتدب ان يسمع اقوال المفلس وكتابه ومستخدميه وكل شخص آخر سواء كان فيما يختص بتنظيم الموازنة او باسباب التفليسة وظروفها. 

المادة 535- اذا اعلن افلاس تاجر بعد وفاته او توفي التاجر بعد اعلان افلاسه فيحق لارملته واولاده وورثته ان يحضروا بانفسهم او ينيبوا عنهم من يمثلهم للقيام مقام المفلس بتنظيم الموازنة وبسائر معاملات الافلاس. 

المادة 536- في خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ وضع الاختام او من تاريخ صدور الحكم باعلان الافلاس اذا كان هذا التدبير قد جرى قبل صدوره. يطلب الوكلاء رفع الاختام للشروع في جرد اموال المفلس بحضوره او بعد دعوته حسب الاصول. 

المادة 537- ينظم الوكلاء قائمة الجرد بحضور قاضي الصلح في نسختين اصليتين على نسبة ما يرفع من الاختام فيوقع هذا القاضي امضاءه على القائمة بعد كل فراغ من العمل وتودع احدى هاتين النسختين قلم المحكمة في خلال اربع وعشرين ساعة وتبقى النسخة الاخرى في ايدي الوكلاء. وللوكلاء ان يستعينوا بمن يشاؤون في تنظيم قائمةالجرد وفي تخمين الاشياء. وتجري مقابلة الاشياء التي اعفيت من وضع الاختام او التي استخرجت من بين الاشياء المختومة ووضعت لها قائمة جرد وقدرت قيمتها كما تقدم بيانه. 

المادة 538- اذا اعلن الافلاس بعد وفاة المفلس ولم تكن قائمة الجرد قد نظمت قبل اعلانه فيشرع حالا في تنظيمها وفاقا للصيغ المبينة في المادة السابقة بحضور الورثة او بعد دعوتهم حسب الاصول ويجري الامر على هذا المنوال اذا توفي المفلس قبل افتتاح قائمة الجرد. 

المادة 539- يجب على الوكلاء في كل تفليسة ان يرفعوا إلى القاضي المنتدب في خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ استلامهم مهام وظيفتهم تقريرا او حسابا اجماليا عن حالة الافلاس الظاهرة وعن ظروفها واسبابها الاساسية والاوصاف التي يظهر انها تصف بها. وعلى القاضي المنتدب ان يحيل بلا ابطاء ذلك التقرير إلى النيابة العامة مع ملحوظاته. واذا لم يرفع اليه التقرير في المهلة المعينة فعليه ان يعلم النيابة العامة مبينا اسباب التأخير. 

المادة 540- يحق لضباط النيابة العامة ان ينتقلوا إلى محل اقامة المفلس للوقوف على تنظيم قائمة الجرد ولهم في كل وقت ان يطلبوا ايداعهم جميع المعاملات والدفاتر والاوراق المختصة بالتفليسة. 

المادة 541- بعد الانتهاء من قائمة الجرد تسلم البضائع والنقود وسندات الدين المطلوب للمفلس والدفاتر والاوراق واثاث المديون وامتعته إلى وكلاء التفليسة فيوقعون على استلامهم اياها في ذيل قائمة الجرد. 

المادة 542- يحب على الوكلاء من حين استلامهم مهام وظيفتهم ان يقوموا بجميع الاعمال اللازمة لصيانة حقوق المفلس تجاه مديونيه. وعليهم ايضا ان يطلبوا قيد الرهون على عقارات مديوني المفلس اذا لم يكن المفلس قد طلبه. ويجري الوكلاء القيد باسم جماعة الدائنين ويضمون إلى جداولهم شهادة تثبت تعيينهم. ثم يجب عليهم اخيرا ان يتخذوا قيدا بالرهن الاجباري المختص بجماعة الدائنين كما هو مبين فيما تقدم. 

المادة 543- ويواصل الوكلاء تحت اشراف القاضي المنتدب تحصيل الديون المترتبة للمفلس. 

المادة 544- يحق للقاضي المنتدب بعد سماع اقوال المفلس او بعد دعوته حسب الاصول ان يأذن للوكلاء في بيع الاشياء المنقولة والبضائع. وهو يقرر اجراء هذا البيع اما بالطريقة الحبية واما بالمزايدة العلنية بواسطة دائرة الاجراء. وبمقتضى الاذن نفسه وبعد استماع المفلس واستطاع رأي المراقبين اذا وجدوا، يحق للوكلاء على وجه استثنائي ان يشرعوا في بيع العقارات لا سيما العقارات التي لا تلزم لاستثمار المؤسسة التجارية وفاقا للصيغ المعينة فيما يلي للبيوع العقارية بعد تقرير اتحاد الدائنين. 

المادة 545- ان النقود الناتجة عن البيوع وعن التحصيلات تسلم حالا إلى البنك المجاز له قبول ودائع الدولة بعد حسم المبالغ التي يقررها القاضي المنتدب للنفقات والمصاريف. ويجب ان يثبت للقاضي المنتدب حصول هذا الايداع في خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ القبض. واذا تأخر الوكلاء وجبت عليهم فائدة المبالغ التي لم يودعوها. جميع المبالغ التي اودعها الوكلاء او غيرها من المبالغ التي اودعها اشخاص آخرون لحساب التفليسة لا يمكن استرجاعها الا بقرار من القاضي المنتدب. واذا كان هناك اعتراض فعلى الوكلاء ان يحصلوا مقدما على قرار برفعه. ويجوز للقاضي المنتدب ان يامر باجراء الدفع من البنك مباشرة ليد دائني التفليسة وفاقا لجدول توزيع ينظمه الوكلاء ويأمر القاضي المنتدب باجرائه. 

المادة 546- يحق للوكلاء بعد استئذان القاضي المنتدب وبعد دعوة المفلس حسب الاصول ان يصالحوا في كل نزاع يتعلق بجماعة الدائنين حتى ما كان منه مختصا بحقوق او دعاو عقارية. واذا كان موضوع المصالحة ذا قيمة غير معينة او كانت قيمته تربو على خمسماية ليرة لبنانية فيجب تصديق المحكمة على المصالحة. ويدعى المفلس لحضور معاملة التصديق ويكون له في كل حال حق الاعتراض عليها ويكفي اعتراضه للحؤول دون المصالحة اذا كان موضوعها اموالا عقارية. ان اعمال التنازل والعدول والرضوخ لا يمكن ان يجريها الوكلاء الا على الطريقة نفسها. 

الجزء الثالث - في تقرير الديون المترتبة على المفلس 


المادة 547- منذ صدور الحكم باعلان الافلاس يستطيع الدائنون ان يسلموا إلى وكلاء التفليسة سنداتهم مع جدول يدل على الاوراق المسلمة والمبالغ المطلوبة. ويوقع الدائن او وكيله على هذا الجدول ويضم اليه تفويض الوكيل. ويعطى الوكلاء سند ايصال بملف الاوراق المبرزة ويمكن ارسال هذا الملف اليهم بواسطة كتاب مضمون مع علم بالوصول. وبعد انعقاد جمعية الصلح يرجع الوكلاء الاوراق التي سلمت اليهم ولا يكونون مسؤولين عن السندات الا في مدة سنة من تاريخ انعقاد هذه الجمعية. 

المادة 548- ان الدائنين الذين قيدت اسماؤهم في الموازنة ولم يبرزوا اسناد ديونهم في الثمانية الايام التي تلي الحكم باعلان الافلاس يبلغون في نهاية هذه المهلة بواسطة النشر في الجرائد او بكتاب من الوكلاء انه يجب عليهم تسليم سنداتهم مع الجدول التفصيلي إلى وكلاء التفليسة في خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ النشر. وتزاد هذه المهلة للدائنين المقيمين خارج الاراضي اللبنانية وفاقا للقواعد المقررة في باب التليغ من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية. 

المادة 549- يجري تحقيق الديون بعناية وكلاء التفليسة وبمعاونة المراقبين اذا وجدوا، مع الاحتفاظ بموافقة القاضي المنتدب، وبحضور المفلس او بعد دعوته حسب الاصول. واذا كان وكلاء التفليسة يجادلون في صحة الدين كله او بعضه فيبلغون الامر إلى الدائن بكتاب مضمون. ويعطى الدائن عشرة ايام لتقديم ايضاحاته الخطية او الشفهية. 

المادة 550- على اثر الفراغ من تحقيق الديون وفي خلال ثلاثة أشهر على الاكثر من تاريخ الحكم باعلان الافلاس، يودع الوكلاء قلم المحكمة بيانا بالديون التي قاموا بتحقيقها مع ذكر القرار الذي اتخذه القاضي المنتدب بناء على اقتراحهم فيما يختص بكل منها. وعلى الكاتب ان يعلم الدائنين بلا ابطاء بإيداع هذا البيان بواسطة النشر في الجرائد، ويرسل اليهم علاوة على ذلك كتابا يبين فيه لكل منهم المبلغ المقيد له في البيان. وفي احوال جداستثنائية يمكن تجاوز المهلة المحددة في الفقرة الاولى بمقتضى قرار من القاضي المنتدب. 

المادة 551- كل دائن اثبت دينه او ادرج اسمه في الموازنة يجوز له في خلال ثمانية ايام من تاريخ النشرات المشار اليها في المادة السابقة ان يبدي لقلم المحكمة مطالب او اعتراضات بشرح على اليبان يضعه بنفسه او بواسطة وكيل. ويعطى المفلس الحق نفسه. ان القاضي المنتدب بعد نهاية هذه المهلة وبناء على اقتراحات الوكلاء مع الاحتفاظ بالمطالب والاعتراضات المعروضة على المحكمة يقرر نهائيا بيان الديون وينفذ الوكلاء قراره بتوقيعهم التصريح الآتي على جدول الديون المثبتة: "بناء على اثبات السيد ............................................ أو الشركة ..................................................  ................................. قبل او (قبلت) بصفة دائن (عادي او ممتاز او مرتهن) في التفليسة بمبلغ ..................................................  ". 

المادة 552- ان الديون المتنازع عليها تحال بعناية الكتاب إلى المحكمة التجارية لتنظر فيها بجلسة تعقد في خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ النشر المذكور في المادة 550 وتفصل فيها بناء على تقرير القاضي المنتدب ويبلغ موعد الجلسة إلى الفريقين بواسطة كتاب مضمون يرسله الكاتب قبل الجلسة بثلاثة ايام على الاقل. 

المادة 553- يحق للمحكمة ان تقرر موقتا وجوب قبول الدائن في المناقشات من اجل مبلغ يعينه القرار نفسه ولا يكون هذا القرار قابلا لاي طريق من طرق المراجعة. 

المادة 554- ان الدائن الذي لا يتناول النزاع الا حقه في الامتياز او الرهن العقاري يقبل في مناقشات التفليسة كدائن عادي. 

المادة 555- ان الدائنين الذين تخلفوا عن الحضور او عن ابراز سندات ديونهم في المهل المعينة لهم سواء اكانوا معلومين ام مجهولين لا يشتركون في التوزيع الذي سيجري. على ان باب الاعتراض يبقى مفتوحا امامهم لغاية الانتهاء من توزيع النقود. اما نفقات الاعتراض فتبقى على عاتقهم. ان اعتراضهم لا يوقف تنفيذ التوزيعات التي امر بها القاضي المنتدب ولكن اذا شرع في توزيعات جديدة قبل الفصل في اعتراضهم فيشتركون فيها بالمبلغ الذي تعينه المحكمة بصورة موقتة ويحتفظ بهذا المبلغ إلى ما بعد الفصل في اعتراضهم. واذا اعترف لهم فيما بعد بصفة الدائنين فلا يحق لهم المطالبة بشيء من التوزيعات التي كان قد امر بها القاضي المنتدب ولكن يحق لهم ان يقتطعوا من الموجود الذي لم يوزع الحصص التي تعود لديونهم من التوزيعات الاولى. 

المادة 556- ان الاسناد التي اصدرتها شركة تجارية على وجه قانوني لا تخضع لمعاملة تحقيق الديون. 

الفصل الرابع - في حلول قضايا التفليسة 


الجزء الاول - في الصلح البسيط 


المادة 557- يجب على القاضي المفوض في خلال الثلاثة الايام التي تلي اختتام جدول الديون او في خلال الثلاثة الايام التي تلي قرار المحكمة الذي صدر عملا باحكام المادة 553 اذا كان هناك نزاع، ان يدعوا بواسطة الكاتب الدائنين الذين اثبتت ديونهم للمفاوضة في عقد الصلح. ويجب ان تتضمن منشورات الصحف وكتب الدعوة الغرض الذي من اجله يعقد الاجتماع. اما الدائنون الذين قبلت ديونهم موقتا فيدعى كل واحد منهم بكتاب مضمون في خلال الثلاثة الايام التي تلي قرار المحكمة في شأنهم. 

المادة 559- يقدم وكلاء التفليسة تقريرا عن حالتها وعن المعاملات والعمليات التي اجريت ويجب ان تسمع اقوال المفلس. ويسلم تقرير وكلاء التفليسة المشتمل على توقيعهم إلى القاضي المفوض فينظم هذا القاضي محضرا عما قيل وتقرر في الجمعية. 

المادة 560- لا يجوز للدائنين المتناقشين ان يقبلوا عقد الصلح بعد التفليسة ما لم تتوفر الشروط الاتية والا كان العقد باطلا. ان هذا العقد لا يتم الا بتصويت عدد من الدائنين يؤلفون الاكثرية ويكون لهم ثلثا مبلغ الديون المقبولة على وجه نهائي او موقت وفاقا لاحكام الجزء الثالث من الفصل الثالث، على ان الديون المطلوبة للذين لم يشتركوا في التصويت تحسم عند حساب غالبية الاصوات وغالبية المبالغ. ولا يشترك في التصويت زوج المفلس واقرباؤه ومصاهروه حتى الدرجة الرابعة ولا الاشخاص الذين تفرغوا لهم وفاقا للشروط المبينة في باب الصلح الاحتياطي. 

المادة 561- ان الدائنين الحاصلين على رهن عقاري او امتياز رهن منقول لا يحق لهم ان يصوتوا الا اذا تنازلوا عن تأميناتهم وفاقا للشروط المبينة في باب الصلح الاحتياطي. 

المادة 562- يجب ان يوقع عقد الصلح في نفس الجلسة والا كان باطلا. واذا لم يرض بالصلح الا غالبية عدد الدائنين او غالبية الحائزين لثلثي الديون منهم فتؤجل المناقشة ثمانية ايام لا مهلة بعدها وفي هذه الحال لا يجب على الدائنين الذين حضروا الجمعية الاولى او كانوا ممثلين فيها على وجه قانوني ووقعوا امضاءهم على محضر جلستها ان يحضروا الجمعية الثانية. وتبقى القرارات التي اتخذوها والموافقات التي ابدوها صالحة يعتد بها الا اذا جاءوا وعدلوها في الاجتماع الاخير. ان توقيع الدائنين في الجمعيات يمكن ان يستعاض عنه بتوقيع منهم على بطاقة تصويت تلحق بالمحضر. 

المادة 563- لا يجوز عقد الصلح لمفلس حكم عليه بالافلاس الاحتيالي. واذا كان التحقيق جاريا في شأن افلاس احتيالي فيدعى الدائنون ليقرروا ما اذا كانوا ينوون المناقشة في امر الصلح عند التبرئة فيؤجلون الفصل في هذا الشأن إلى ما بعد انتهاء التعقبات. على ان هذا التأجيل لا يمكن تقريره الا اذا توفرت غالبية العدد وغالبية المبلغ المعينتين فيما تقدم. واذا اقتضت الحال اجراء المناقشة في امر الصلح بعد انتهاء مدة التأجيل فتطبق على المناقشة الجديدة القواعد المعينة في المادة السابقة. 

المادة 564- اذا حكم على المفلس لافلاس بسيط كان عقد الصلح ممكنا. على ان الدائنين يمكنهم في حالة البدء بالتعقبات ان يؤجلوا التناقش إلى ما بعد انتهائها وفاقا لاحكام المادة السابقة. 

المادة 565- اذا كان الامر يختص بشركة تجارية اصدرت سندات فان الصلح لا يمكن عقده الا اذا وافقت عليه جمعية حملة السندات وابدت رأيها في الاحوال وعلى الشروط المبينة في باب الصلح الاحتياطي. 

المادة 566- يجوز الاعتراض على الصلح لجميع الدائنين الذين كان لهم حق الاشتراك في عقد الصلح وللذين جرى الاعتراف بحقوقهم بعدئذ ولممثلي جماعة اصحاب السندات اذا وجدوا, ويجب ان يكون الاعتراض معللا وان يبلغ إلى وكيل التفليسة والى المفلس في خلال الثمانية ايام التي تلي عقد الصلح او عقد جمعية اصحاب السندات والا كان باطلا. ويجب ان يشتمل على دعوتهم إلى أول جلسة تعقدها المحكمة. واذا لم يكن للتفليسة الا وكيل واحد وكان معارضا في عقد الصلح وجب عليه ان يطلب تعيين وكيل جديد، ويلزمه بالنظر إلى هذا الوكيل ان يطبق الصيغ المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة. 

المادة 567- تجري معاملة تصديق الصلح لدى المحكمة بناء على استدعاء الفريق السابق. ولا يجوز للمحكمة ان تفصل قبل انصرام مهلة الايام الثمانية المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة. واذا قدمت اعتراضات في خلال المهلة المذكورة فتفصل المحكمة قضية الاعتراضات وقضية التصديق بحكم واحد. واذا قبل الاعتراض فالحكم ببطلان الصلح يتناول جميع ذوي العلاقة. 

المادة 568- وفي جميع الاحوال يضع القاضي المفوض قبل الحكم في مسألة التصديق تقريرا عن اوصاف الافلاس وعن امكان قبول الصلح. 

المادة 569- اذا لم تراع القواعد المنصوص عليها فيماتقدم او ظهر ان اسبابا تختص بالمصلحة العامة او بمصلحة الدائنين تحول دون الصلح لزم المحكمة عندئذ ان ترفض التصديق. ويمكنها ايضا ان ترفض تصديق عقد الصلح اذا كان لا يتضمن نصا يجيز لرئيس المحكمة ان يعين مفوضا او عدة مفوضين يكلفون السهر على تنفيذه وفك الرهن العقاري المختص بجماعة الدائنين اذا كانوا قد اجازوه، ومراقبة تحويل الموجودات إلى نقود. 

المادة 570- ان تصديق عقد الصلح يجعله واجبا على جميع الدائنين سواء اكانوا مذكورين في الموازنة ام لا وسواء كانت ديونهم محققة او غير محققة. وهو نافذ حتى في حق الدائنين المقيمين خارج الاراضي اللبنانية وفي حق الذين قبل دخولهم موقتا في المناقشة ايا كان المبلغ الذي سيخصص لهم فيما بعد بمقتضى الحكم النهائي. على ان الصلح لا يكون نافذا في حق الدائنين اصحاب الامتيازات والرهون اذا كانوا لم يتنازلوا عنها ولا في حق الدائنين العاديين اذا كان دينهم قد نشأ في اثناء مدة التفليسة. 

المادة 571- على اثر صدور حكم التصديق واكتسابه صفة القضية المحكمة تنقطع مفاعيل الافلاس مع الاحتفاظ بسقوط الحقوق السياسية المنصوص عليها في المادة 500. ان وكلاء التفليسة الذي تنتهي وظيفتهم يقدمون للمفلس حسابهم النهائي بحضور القاضي فتجري فيه المناقشة ويقرر، ثم يسلم الوكلاء إلى المفلس مجموع امواله ودفاتره واوراقه واشيائه فيعطيهم سند ايصال مقابل تسليمها. وينظم القاضي المفوض محضرا لكل ذلك وتنتهي وظيفته. واذا قام نزاع فالفصل فيه للمحكمة. 

المادة 572- يتضمن عقد الصلح مهلا لايفاء الديون اقساطا لآجال متتابعة كما يتضمن على وجه عام ابراء المديون من جزء كبير او صغير من دينه. بيد ان هذا الابراء يترك على عاتقه موجبا طبيعيا. ويجوز ان لا يعقد الصلح الا بشرط الايفاء اذا ايسر المديون وفاقا للشروط المعينة في باب الصلح الاحتياطي. 

المادة 573- يبقى الرهن العقاري المترتب لجماعة الدائنين تأمينا لايفاء مبلغ الدين المنصوص عليه في عقد الصلح. 

المادة 574- يحق للدائنين فيما عدا ذلك ان يطلبوا كفيلا او عدة كفلاء لضمان تنفيذ عقد الصلح. 

المادة 575- ما دام المبلغ المنصوص عليه في عقد الصلح لم يدفع بكامله لا يجوز للمديون ان يقوم باي تصرف غير عادي لا يتطلبه سير التجارة نفسها، ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق على العكس، فيجب ان تراعى في هذا الوجه الاحكام المنصوص عليها في باب الصلح الاحتياطي. 

المادة 576- لا تقبل اية دعوى لابطال الصلح بعد التصديق الا اذا كانت مبنية على خداع اكتشف بعد هذا التصديق وكان ناشئا عن اخفاء مال المفلس او المبالغة في الديون المطلوبة منه. ويجوز لكل دائن ان يقيم هذه الدعوى. على ان اقامتها يجب ان تكون في خلال خمس سنوات بعد اكتشاف الخداع. ويبطل عقد الصلح ايضا اذا حكم على المفلس لارتكابه افلاسا احتياليا. ويكون ابطال عقد الصلح مبرئا لذمة الكفلاء الذين لم يشتركوا في الخداع. 

المادة 577- اذا جرى بعد تصديق عقد الصلح تعقب المفلس من اجل الافلاس الاحتيالي وصدرت بحقه مذكرة توقيف موقت او غير موقت، جاز للمحكمة ان تأمر بما يحق لها اتخاذه من التدايبر الاحتياطية. وتلغى هذه التدابير حكما منذ صدور قرار بمنع المحاكمة او حكم بالتبرئة او بالاعفاء. 

المادة 578- اذا لم ينفذ المفلس شروط عقد الصلح جاز ان تقام عليه دعوى لدى المحكمة لفسخ هذا العقد يحضرها الكفلاء او يدعون اليها حسب الاصول اذا كان هناك كفلاء. 

المادة 579- عندما تطلع المحكمة على الحكم القاضي بالافلاس الاحتيالي تعمد إلى تعيين قاضي منتدب ووكيل او عدة وكلاء للتفليسة. وتعمد ايضا إلى هذا التعيين في القرار الذي تقضي فيه بإبطال عقد الصلح او بفسخه. ويجوز لهؤلاء الوكلاء ان يقوموا بوضع الاختام. وعليهم ان يشرعوا بلا ابطاء بمعاونة قاضي الصلح وبناء على قائمة الجرد القديمة، في مراجعة الاسناد المالية والاوراق، وان يقوموا عند الاقتضاء بجرد تكميلي. وعليهم ايضا ان يضعوا موازنة اضافية. وكذلك يلزمهم بلا ابطاء ان يلصقوا وان يدرجوا في الصحف المختصة، مع خلاصة الحكم القاضي بتعيينهم، دعوة للدائنين الجدد - اذا وجدوا - يطلبون اليهم ابراز سندات ديونهم في خلال خمسة عشر يوما لاجراء تحقيقها. ويتم هذا التحقيق على الطريقة المبينة في الجزء الثالث من الفصل الثالث. 

المادة 580- يشرع بلا تأخر في تحقيق سندات الديون المبرزة عملا باحكام المادة السابقة. وليس هناك داع لاجراء تحقيق جديد في شأن الديون التي سبق تحقيقها وتثبيتها، ذلك مع الاحتفاظ بحق رفض الديون او تنقيصها اذا كانت عندئذ قد اوفيت كلها او جزء منها. 

المادة 581- بعد الانتهاء من الاعمال المتقدم ذكرها يدعى الدائنون لابداء رايهم في ابقاء الوكلاء او استبدالهم اذا لم يعقد صلح جديد. 

المادة 582- ان الاعمال التي قام بها المفلس بعد تصديق عقد الصلح وقبل ابطاله او فسخه لا تبطل الا عند وقوع خداع اصاب حقوق الدائنين. 

المادة 583- ان الدائنين السابقين لعقد الصلح تعاد اليهم جميع حقوقهم بالنسبة إلى المفلس وحده. اما بالنسبة إلى جماعة الدائنين فلا يمكنهم الدخول فيها الا ضمن الحدود الآتية: اذا كانوا لم يقبضوا شيئا من المعدل المئوي عند التوزيع فيدخلون فيها بكامل دينهم. اما اذا كانوا قد استوفوا جزءا من ذاك المعدل فيدخلون بجزء من ديونهم الاصلية يوازي الجزء الذي كانوا موعودين به من المعدل المئوي ولم يقبضوه. وتطبق احكام هذه المادة في حالة وقوع افلاس ثان لم يسبقه ابطال عقد الصلح او فسخه. 

الجزء الثاني - في اتحاد الدائنين 


المادة 584- اذا لم يعقد صلح كان الدائنون حتما في حالة الاتحاد. ويستشيرهم القاضي المنتدب بلا تأخر فيما يتعلق باعمال الادارة وفي شأن ابقاء وكلاء التفليسة او استبدالهم. ويقبل في المناقشة الدائنون الممتازون او الحائزون لرهن عقار او منقول. وينظم محضر لاقوال الدائنين وملحوظاتهم. وعند اطلاع المحكمة عليه تعين وكلاء الاتحاد، ويجب على وكلاء التفليسة الذين خرجوا من وظائفهم ان يقدموا حسابا للوكلاء الجدد بحضور القاضي المنتدب وبعد دعوة المفلس بحسب الاصول. 

المادة 585- يستشار الدائنون فيما اذا كان من المستطاع اعطاء المفلس اعانة من مال التفليسة. فاذا رضيت غالبية الدائنين الحاضرين جاز اعطاؤه مبلغا على سبيل الاعانة من مال التفليسة فيقترح الوكلاء مبلغا ويحدده القاضي المنتدب بقرار لا يجوز لغير الوكلاء ان يعترضوا عليه امام المحكمة. 

المادة 586- اذا افلست شركة اشخاص فللدائنين ان لا يقبلوا عقد الصلح الا مع شريك او عدة شركاء. وفي هذه الحالة يبقى مجموع اموال الشركة خاضعا لنظام اتحاد الدائنين. وتستثنى الاموال الشخصية المختصة بالذين عقد معهم الصلح. ولا يجوز ان يتضمن هذا التعاقد الخاص معهم التزاما يوجب عليهم دفع أي معدل الا من اموال خارجة عن اموال الشركة. ويبرأ من كل تضامن الشريك الذي عقد معه صلح خاص. 

المادة 587- يمثل وكلاء التفليسة جماعة الدائنين ويقومون باعمال التصفية. على انه يجوز للدائنين ان يوكلوهم بمواصلة استثمار الاموال الموجودة. وتعين في قرار توكيلهم مدة هذا الاستثمار ومدى اتساعه كما تعين المبالغ الذي يجوز ابقاؤها بين ايديهم ليتمكنوا من القيام بالنفقات والمصاريف. على ان هذا القرار لا يجوز اتخاذه الا بحضور القاضي المنتدب وغالبية تمثل ثلاثة ارباع الدائنين عددا وثلاثة ارباع الديون التي لهم. ويقبل الاعتراض على هذا القرار من المفلس ومن الدائنين المعارضين. على ان الاعتراض لا يستوجب وقف التنفيذ. 

المادة 588- اذا أدت اعمال الوكلاء إلى التزامات تتجاوز قيمتها مال الاتحاد فان الدائنين الذين اجازوا تلك الاعمال يكونون وحدهم مسؤولين شخصيا عما يتجاوز حصتهم في المال المذكور ولكن مسؤوليتهم لا تتعدى حدود الوكالة التي اعطوها ويشتركون فيها على نسبة ما لهم من الديون. 

المادة 589- يشرع الوكلاء في استيفاء ما لم يوف من الديون. ويمكنهم ان يقبلوا المصالحة على نفس الشروط التي كانت متبعة قبلا بالرغم من كل اعتراض يبديه المفلس. اما الاتفاقات على مبلغ مقطوع، فيجب على الدائنين ان يطرحوها على بساط المناقشة في جمعية يدعوهم إلى عقدها القاضي النتدب بناء على طلب الوكلاء او أي دائن من الدائنين. ويجب على المحكمة ان تعطي الوكلاء ترخيصا في هذا الشأن. 

المادة 590- يجب على الوكلاء ان يشرعوا في بيع الاموال المنقولة على اختلاف انواعها ومن جملتها المؤسسة التجارية، تحت اشراف القاضي المنتدب وبدون حاجة إلى دعوة المفلس، وفاقا للصيغ المنصوص عليها ليبع المنقولات في اثناء المدة الاعدادية. 

المادة 591- اذا لم تكن هناك معاملة بيع جبري بدئ بها قبل الاتحاد فيفوض اجراء البيع إلى الوكلاء دون سواهم ويلزمهم ان يشرعوا فيه خلال ثمانية ايام بترخيص من القاضي المنتدب وبعناية دائرة الاجراء الموجودة في موقع الاملاك. 

المادة 592- يضع الوكلاء دفتر الشروط الذي ستجري بمقتضاه المزايدة ويدرجون فيه ما تقضي بذكره المادة 744 من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية. وتطبق في البيع علاوة على ما تقدم المواد 746 و747 (الفقرة الاولى) و753 إلى 761 و763 إلى 767 و778 إلى 792 من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية ما خلا الاحكام التي لا تعارض ماهية هذه المعاملة. ان المزايدة بمجرد حصولها تحرر الاملاك من قيود الامتيازات والرهون العقارية. 

المادة 593- يدعو القاضي المنتدب الدائنين المتحدين للاجتماع مرة واحدة على الاقل في السنة الاولى. وكذلك في السنوات التالية اذا اقتضت الحال. ويجب على الوكلاء ان يقدموا في الاجتماعات حسابا عن ادارتهم. 

المادة 594- ان اموال التفليسة توزع على جميع الدائنين على نسبة الدين المثبت لكل منهم بعد حسم مصاريف إدارة التفليسة والاعانات التي منحت للمفلس او لعائلته والمبالغ التي دفعت للدائنين الممتازين. 

المادة 595- ولهذه الغاية يقدم الوكلاء بيانا شهريا للقاضي المنتدب عن حالة التفليسة والمبالغ الي اودعت البنك المعين لقبول ودائع الدولة ثم يأمر القاضي المنتدب عند الاقتضاء بتوزيع المال على الدائنين ويعين مبلغه ويهتم بابلاغ الامر إلى جميع الدائنين. 

المادة 596- لا يجوز للوكلاء ان يقوموا باي ايفاء الا مقابل تقديم السند المثبت للدين. ويذكرون على السند المبلغ الذي دفعوه او امروا بدفعه. واذا كان تقديم السند غير ممكن فيجوز للقاضي المنتدب ان يأمر بالدفع بعد اطلاعه على محضر تحقيق الديون. وفي جميع الاحوال يعترف الدائن بالايصال على هامش جدول التوزيع. 

المادة 597- بعد انتهاء تصفية التفليسة يدعو القاضي المنتدب الدائنين للاجتماع. وفي هذا الاجتماع الاخير يقدم الوكلاء حسابهم ويكون المفلس حاضرا او مدعوا حسب الاصول. فيبدي الدائنون رايهم في مسألة عذر المفلس ويوضع محضر لهذا الغرض يدرج فيه كل دائن اقواله وملحوظاته. وبعد انفضاض هذا الاجتماع ينحل الاتحاد حتما. 

المادة 598- يقدم القاضي المنتدب للمحكمة قرار الدائنين المختص بمعذرة المفلس وتقريرا عن صفات التفليسة وظروفها. ثم تصدر المحكمة قرارها باعتبار المفلس معذورا او غير معذور. 

المادة 599- ان مرتكبي الافلاس الاحتيالي والمحكوم عليه لتزوير او سرقة او احتيال او سوء ائتمان او اختلاس اموال عامة لا يمكن ان يعدوا معذورين. 

الجزء الثالث - الصلح بالتنازل عن موجودات المفلس 


المادة 600- يجوز عقد الصلح بالتنازل الكلي او الجزئي عن موجودات المفلس. اما شروط هذا الصلح فهي نفس الشروط المنصوص عليها لعقد الصلح البسيط. على ان رفع يد المفلس فيما يختص بالاموال المتنازل عنها لا ينتهي بعقد هذا الصلح بل تباع هذه الاموال بعناية وكلاء يعينون على منوال كلاء الاتحاد. ويكون البيع وتوزيع المال خاضعين لنفس القواعد المرعية في حالة الاتحاد. ثم يسلم إلى المديون من حاصل بيع الاموال المتنازل عنها ما زاد على الديون المطلوبة منه. 

الجزء الرابع - في اقفال التفليسة لعدم كفاية الموجودات 


المادة 601- اذا حدث في أي وقت قبل تصديق الصلح وتأليف اتحاد الدائنين، ان مجرى اعمال التفليسة وقف لعدم كفاية الموجودات جاز للمحكمة بناء على تقرير القاضي المتندب او من تلقاء نفسها ان تحكم باقفال التفليسة. وبهذا الحكم يعود إلى كل دائن حق المداعاة الفردية. 

المادة 602- يجوز للمفلس ولكل شخص من ذوي الحقوق ان يطلب في كل وقت من المحكمة الرجوع عن هذا الحكم اذا ثبت وجود مال كاف للقيام بنفقات التفليسة او سلم إلى الوكلاء المبلغ الكافي لها. وفي جميع الاحوال يجب ان توفى اولا نفقات المداعاة التي جرت عملا باحكام المادة السابقة. 

الفصل الخامس - في الحقوق الخاصة التي لا يمكن الادلاء بها على التفليسة 


الجزء الاول - في اصحاب الديون المترتبة على عدة مديونين 


المادة 603- ان الدائن الذي يحمل اسناد دين ممضاة او مظهرة او مكفولة بوجه التضامن من المفلس ومن شركاء له في الموجب مفلسين ايضا، يشترك في التوزيع مع كل جماعات الدائنين ويكون اشتراكه فيها على قدر مبلغ دينه الاسمي إلى ان يتم ايفاؤه. 

المادة 604- ولا يحق على الاطلاق لتفليسات الملزمين بموجب واحد ان يطالب بعضها بعضا لدى المحاكم بالحصص المدفوعة الا اذا كان مجموع تلك الحصص التي تؤديها التفليسات المذكورة يزيد على مجموع اصل الدين وتوابعه. ففي هذه الحالة تعود الزيادة إلى الموجب عليهم الذين يكفلهم بقية شركائهم في الموجب مع مراعاة ترتيب التزاماتهم. 

المادة 605- اذا كان الدائن يحمل سندات منشأة بوجه التضامن على المفلس واشخاص آخرين واستوفى جزءا من دينه قبل وقوع الافلاس فلا يشترك مع جماعة الدائنين الا بعد اسقاط الجزء المستوفى ويحتفظ، فيما يبقى واجبا له من الدين، بحقوقه على الشريك في الموجب او الكفيل. اما الشريك في الموجب اوالكفيل الذي قام بالايفاء الجزئي فيشترك مع جماعة الدائنين نفسها فيما يختص بجميع ما اوفاه عن المفلس. 

المادة 606- بالرغم من عقد الصلح يبقى للدائنين حق اقامة الدعوى على شركاء المفلس في الموجب لمطالبتهم بجميع ما لهم من الدين، ويحق لهؤلاء الشركاء التدخل في قضية تصديق الصلح لابداء ملحوظاتهم. 

الجزء الثاني - في الاسترداد والامتناع عن التسليم 


المادة 607- للاشخاص الذين يدعون ملكية اموال موجودة في حوزةالمفلس ان يطلبوا استردادها، ولوكلاء التفليسة ان يقبلوا طلبات الاسترداد بعد موافقة القاضي المتندب، اما اذا كان هناك نزاع فالمحكمة تفصل فيه بعد سماع اقوال القاضي المنتدب. 

المادة 608- ويجوز على الخصوص المطالبة برد الاوراق التجارية وغيرها من الاسناد غير الموفاة التي وجدت عينا تحت يد المفلس وقت افتتاح التفليسة اذا كان مالكها قد سلمها إلى المفلس على سبيل التوكيل لتحصيل قيمتها وحفظها عنده تحت تصرف المالك او كان تسليمها اليه مخصصا بايفاء معين. ويجوز ايضا طلب استرداد الاوراق النقدية المودعة عند المفلس اذا تمكن المودع من اثبات ذاتيتها. 

المادة 609- كذلك يجوز طلب استرداد البضائع كلها او بعضها ما دامت موجودة عينا اذا كانت مسلمة إلى المفلس على سبيل الوديعة او لاجل بيعها على حساب مالكها. كما يجوز طلب استرداد ثمن تلك البضائع او جزءا من ثمنها اذا كان لم يدفع او لم تجر عليها المقاصة في حساب جار يبن المفلس والمشتري. 

المادة 610- يجوز للبائع ان يمتنع عن تسليم البضائع وغيرها من المنقولات التي باعها اذا كانت لم تسلم إلى المفلس او لم ترسل اليه او إلى شخص آخر لحسابه. 

المادة 611- يجوز للبائع ان يسترد البضائع المرسلة إلى المفلس للتمكن من استعمال حقه في حبسها ما دامت لم تسلم في مخازن المفلس او في مكان له فيه مظهر التصرف او في مخازن وسيط كلفة المفلس ان يبيعها لحسابه. على ان طلب الاسترداد لا يقبل اذا كانت البضائع قد بيعت ثانية قبل وصولها بلا خداع لمشتر آخر حسن النية. 

المادة 612- اذا كان المشتري قد تسلم البضائع قبل افلاسه فلا يجوز للبائع ان يتذرع بدعوى الفسخ ولا بدعوى الاسترداد ولا بامتياز ما. 

المادة 613- في الاحوال التي يجوز فيها للبائئع ان يستعمل حقه في حبس البضائع يجوز لوكلاء التفليسة بعد حصولهم على ترخيص من القاضي المنتدب ان يتشبثوا بتسليم البضائع بعد دفع الثمن المتفق عليه للبائع. 

المادة 614- اذا لم يتخذ الوكلاء هذا القرار فللبائع ان يفسخ البيع بشرط ان يدفع إلى جماعة الدائنين المبلغ الذي قبضه على الحساب. ويمكنه ان يحصل على بدل الضرر الذي لحق به من جراء فسخ البيع وان يشترك لهذه الغاية مع جماعة الدائنين العاديين. 

المادة 615- ان حقوق الاسترداد المختصة بزوجة المفلس تحدد وفاقا للقواعد المبينة فيما يلي. 

الجزء الثالث - اصحاب الديون المؤمنة برهن او امتياز على منقول 


المادة 616- ان دائني المفلس الحائزين بوجه قانوني لرهن او امتياز خاص على منقول لا تدرج اسماؤهم في جدول جماعة الدائنين الا على سبيل التذكير. 

المادة 617- يجوز للوكلاء في كل حين بعدالحصول على ترخيص من القاضي المنتدب ان يستردوا لمصلحة التفليسة، الاشياء المرهونة بعد ايفاء الدين. 

المادة 618- اذا لم يسترد الوكلاء المرهون وباعه الدائن بثمن يزيد على الدين فالوكلاء يقبضون الزيادة، واذا كان الثمن اقل من الدين فالدائن المرتهن يشترك بما بقي له من دينه مع جماعة الدائنين بصفة دائن عادي. 

المادة 619- يقدم الوكلاء للقاضي المنتدب بيانا باسماء الدائنين الذين يدعون امتيازا على اموال منقولة فيجيز هذا القاضي عند الاقتضاء ايفاء ديونهم من أول مبلغ نقدي يحصل. واذا قام نزاع على الامتياز فتفصل فيه المحكمة. 

الجزء الرابع - اصحاب الديون المؤمنة برهن او امتياز على عقار 


المادة 620- اذا حصل توزيع ثمن العقارات قبل توزيع ثمن المنقولات او حصل التوزيعان معا فان الدائنين الحائزين لامتياز او رهن عقاري الذين لم يستوفوا كل دينهم من ثمن العقارات يشتركون على نسبة الباقي لهم مع الدائنين العاديين في توزيع الاموال المختصة بجماعة هؤلاء الدائنين بشرط ان تكون ديونهم محققة بحسب الصيغ المقررة فيما سبق. 

المادة 621- اذا اجري توزيع واحد او أكثر للنقود الحاصلة في ثمن المنقولات قبل توزيع ثمن العقارات فان الدائنين الحائزين لامتياز او رهن عقاري والمحققة ديونهم يشتركون في التوزيع على نسبة مجموع ديونهم مع الاحتفاظ عند الاقتضاء بما يلزمهم ارجاعه كما سيأتي. 

المادة 622- بعد بيع العقارات واجراء التصفية النهائية لحساب الدائنين ذوي الامتياز او الرهن العقاري بحسب ترتيب درجاتهم لا يجوز لمن كان منهم مستحقا بحسب درجته ان يستوفي كل دينه من ثمن العقارات المرهونة او ان يقبض ما يصيبه من توزيع اثمانها الا بعد حسم ما استوفاه من جماعة الدائنين العاديين. اما المبالغ التي تحسم علىهذا الوجه فلا تبقى لجماعة الدائنين ذوي الرهون العقارية بل ترجع إلى جماعة الدائنين العاديين الذين تقتطع هذه المبالغ لمصلحتهم. 

المادة 623- اما الدائنون الحائزون لرهن عقاري الذي لا يوفي نصيبهم في توزيع ثمن العقارات الا جزءا من دينهم فيتبع المنوال الآتي فيما يختص بهم: ان حقوقهم في المال المخصص لجماعة الدائنين العاديين تحدد نهائيا على قدر المبالغ التي تبقى واجبة لهم بعد حسم نصيبهم في توزيع ثمن العقارات. اماما اخذوه زيادة على هذا القدر في التوزيع السابق فيحسم من نصيبهم في ثمن العقارات ويرجع إلى جماعة الديون العادية. 

المادة 624- ان الدائنين الذين لا نصيب لهم في توزيع ثمن العقارات يعدون كدائنين عاديين ويخضعون بهذه الصفة لمفاعيل الصلح وجميع الاعمال المختصة بجماعة الديون العادية. 

الجزء الخامس - في حقوق زوجة المفلس 


المادة 625- اذا افلس الزوج فتسترجع الزوجة عينا العقارات والمنقولات التي ثبت انها كانت مالكة لها قبل الزواج، والاموال التي آلت اليها بطريقة مجانية في اثناء مدة الزواج. كذلك يحق لها ان تسترجع الاملاك التي اشترتها في اثناء مدة زواجها باستعمال نقود آلت اليها على الوجه المتقدم بشرط ان ينص عقد الشراء بصراحة على بيان استعمال النقود وان تثبت الزوجة مصدرها. 

المادة 626- فيما خلا الافتراض المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة تحسب الاموال التي احرزتها الزوجة مقابل بدل في اثناء مدة الزواج مشتراة بنقود زوجها. ويجب ان تضم إلى موجودات التفليسة، الا اذا قدمت الزوجة برهانا على العكس. 

المادة 627- اذا اوفت الزوجة ديونا لحساب زوجها كانت هناك قرينة قانونية على انها اوفت هذه الديون من مال زوجها فلا يمكنها ان تقيم اية دعوى على التفليسة، الا اذا قام البرهان على العكس. 

المادة 628- اذا كان الزوج تاجرا في وقت عقد الزواج او كان عندئذ بلا حرفة اخرى معينة ثم صار تاجرا في خلال السنةنفسها فان العقارات التي كان يملكها في وقت الزواج أو آلت اليه بالارث او بالهبة بين الاحياء او بالوصية تكون وحدها خاضعة لرهن الزوجة. 

المادة 629- ان المرأة التي كان زوجها تاجرا في وقت عقد الزواج او كان عندئذ بلا حرفة اخرى معينة ثم صار تاجرا في خلال السنة التي تلي عقد الزواج لا يحق لها ان تقيم اية دعوى على التفليسة من اجل المنافع المنصوص عليها في صك الزواج. وفي هذه الحالة لا يحق للدائنين ان يتذرعوا من جهتهم بالمنافع التي منحتها الزوجة لزوجها في الصك المذكور. والهبات الممنوحة في اثناء مدة الزواج هي ايضا باطلة. 

الباب الثالث - في اصول المحاكمة الموجزة 


المادة 630- اذا نتج عن الموازنة التي يقدمها المفلس او من معلومات تالية ان موجودات التفليسة لا تتجاوز الفين وخمسماية ليرة لبنانية او ظهر ان المعدل الذي يراد توزيعه لا يمكن ان يتجاوز عشرة في المئة جاز للمحكمة اما من تلقاء نفسها واما بناء على طلب الدائنين ان تأمر باجراء اعمال التفليسة وفاقا لاصول المحاكمة المسماة "بالموجزة". 

المادة 631- ان اصول المحاكمة المتقدم ذكرها تختلف عن اصول المحاكمة العادية بالميزات الآتية: 1- ان المهل لابراز سندات الدين وللاعتراض او الاستئناف وغيرها من المهل المنصوص عليها في المواد 497و512 و548 و566 و579 من هذا القانون تخفض إلى النصف. واذا كانت المهلة خمسة عشر يوما فتخفض إلى ثمانية ايام. اما زيادة المهلة المنصوص عليها في المادة 548 لمصلحة الدائنين المقيمين في خارج الاراضي اللبنانية فلا تقبل التخفيض. 2- لا توضع الاختام. 3- لا يعين مراقبون. 4- يتولى القاضي المنتدب فصل المنازعات التي تقام في شأن الديون مع الاحتفاظ بحق الاستئناف عند الاقتضاء لدى المحكمة الاستئنافية. 5- يحق للقاضي المنتدب ان يجيز كل المصالحات. 6- لا يجري الا توزيع واحد للنقود. 7- يقوم القاضي المنتدب بحسم المنازعات المتعلقة بحساب وكيل التفليسة ومخصصاته. 

الباب الرابع - في الافلاس التقصيري او الاحتيالي 


المادة 632- تنظر المحكمة البدائية الجزائية في قضايا الافلاس التقصيري بناء على طلب وكلاء التفليسة او اي شخص من الدائنين او النيابة العامة. ويعاقب مرتكب هذا الافلاس بالحبس من شهر إلى سنة مع مراعاة الظروف المخففة للجرم. 

المادة 633- كل تاجر يوجد في احدى الحالات الآتية يعتبر مفلسا مقصرا: 1- اذا كانت نفقاته الشخصية او نفقات يبته تعد فاحشة. 2- اذا انفق مبالغ كبيرة على عمليات من نوع القمار الصرف او على مجازفات في البورصة او في شراء بضائع. 3- اذا اشترى قبل انقطاعه عن الايفاء وبقصد تأخير افلاسه مقدارا من البضائع لبيعها باقل من الثمن العادي او اندفع بالقصد نفسه إلى عقد قروض ومداولة اوراق تجارية او غير ذلك من الوسائل المرهقة بغية الحصول على نقود. 4- اذا قام بعد انقطاعه عن الدفع بايفاء لاحد الدائنين يضر بمصلحة الجماعة. 

المادة 634- كل تاجر يوجد في احدى الحالات الآتية يمكن اعتباره مفلسا مقصرا: 1- اذا اخذ على نفسه لحساب الغير بدون مقابل التزامات تعتبر باهظة جدا بالنظر إلى حالته وقت التزامها. 2- اذا اعلن افلاسه مجددا ولم يكن قد اوفى الموجبات المفروضة عليه بمقتضى صلح سابق. 3- اذا لم يعمل بمقتضى الموجبات المختصة بسجل التجارة. 4- اذا لم يقدم لقلم المحكمة في خلال عشرين يوما من تاريخ انقطاعه عن الدفع التصريح الذي يوجبه هذا القانون او كان التصريح المذكور لا يتضمن اسماء جميع الشركاء المتضامنين. 5- اذا لم ينظم دفاتر ولم يقم بجرد صحيح او كانت الدفاتر وقوائم الجرد ناقصة او مخالفة للاصول او لم تكن مطابقة لحالته الحقيقية فيما له وما عليه، ما لم يكن هناك خداع. 

المادة 635- ان نفقات الدعوى التي تقيمها النيابة العامة من اجل افلاس تقصيري لا يجوز في حال من الاحوال ان توضع على عاتق جماعة الدائنين. وفي حالةعقد الصلح لا يجوز للخزينة العامة ان تطالب المفلس بما ادته من النفقات الا بعد انقضاء المهل الممنوحة بمقتضى العقد المذكور. 

المادة 636- ان نفقات الدعاوى التي يقيمها باسم الدائنين وكلاء التفليسة تقوم بها جماعة الدائنين عند تبرئة المفلس وتقوم بها الخزينة العامة اذا حكم عليه ويبقى لها حق الرجوع على المفلس وفاقا للمادة السابقة. 

المادة 637- لا يجوز للوكلاء ان يقيموا دعوى من اجل افلاس تقصيري ولا ان يتخذوا صفة المدعي الشخصي باسم جماعة الدائنين الا بعد الترخيص لهم بموجب قرار تتخذه غالبية العدد من الدائنين الحاضرين. 

المادة 638- ان نفقات الدعوى الجزائية التي يقيمها احد الدائنين تدفعها الخزينة العامة اذا حكم على المفلس ويدفعها الدائن المدعي اذا برئت ساحته. 

المادة 639- معدلة وفقاً للقانون تاريخ 30/9/1944 كل تاجر مفلس اخفى دفاتره او اختلس او اخفى جزءا من موجوداته او اتضح انه ادعى احتيالا كونه مديونا بدين ليس عليه سواء كان ذلك في مدرجات دفاتره او في صكوك رسمية او في التزامات ذات توقيع خاص او في الموازنة يعد مفلسا محتالا ويعاقب بالعقوبة المختصة بالافلاس الاحتيالي. 

المادةن 640- لا يجوز في حال من الاحوال ان تلقى نفقات دعوى الافلاس الاحتيالي على عاتق جماعة الدائنين. واذا اتخذ دائن او عدة دائنين صفة المدعي الشخصي فان النفقات في حالة التبرئة تبقى على عاتقهم. 

المادة 641- يعاقب بعقوبة الافلاس الاحتيالي: 1- الاشخاص الذين يثبت انهم اختلسوا او اخفوا لمصلحة المفلس جميع امواله المنقولة او غير المنقولة او قسما منها كل ذلك مع الاحتفاظ باحوال التدخل الفرعي المنصوص عليها في قانون الجزاء. 2- الاشخاص الذي يثبت انهم بطريقة احتيالية ابرزوا في التفليسة ديونا وهمية بقصد تثبيتها سواء كانت باسمهم او باسم اشخاص مستعارين. 3- الاشخاص الذين اتخذوا لتعاطي التجارة اسم غيرهم او اسما غير صحيح وارتكبوا اعمالا تعد من نوع الافلاس الاحتيالي. 

المادة 642- ان زوجة المفلس واصوله وفروعه ومصاهريه من الدرجة نفسها اذا اختلسوا او حاولوا او اخفوا امتعة تختص بالتفليسة من غير ان يتواطأوا مع المفلس يجزون بعقوبة السرقة. 

المادة 643- في الاحوال المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة تفصل المحكمة البدائية او الاستئنافية في الامور الآتية وان تكن هناك تبرئة: 1- عليها ان تقضي من تلقاء نفسها باعادة جميع الاموال والحقوق والاسهم المختلسة بطريقة احتيالية إلى جماعة الدائنين. 2- تحكم بما يطلب من بدل العطل والضرر وتعين مبلغه في الحكم الذي تصدره. 

المادة 644- ان وكيل التفليسة الذي يرتكب اختلاسا في إدارة اشغاله يستهدف للعقوبة المنصوص عليها لجنحة سوء الائتمان. 

المادة 645- كل دائن يتفق مع المفلس او أي شخص آخر على منافع خاصة ينالها مقابل تصويته في جمعيات التفليسة او يعقد معاهدة خاصة ينجم عنها نفع خاص يناله من موجودات المفلس يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى سنة وبغرامة لاتتجاوز مايتين وخمسين ليرة لبنانية مع الاحتفاظ بالظروف المخففة. ويمكن زيادة مدة الحبس إلى سنتين اذا كان الدائن وكيلا للتفليسة. 

المادة 646- وعلاوة على ذلك يقرر ابطال المعاهدات المذكورة بالنظر إلى جميع الاشخاص حتى المفلس. ويجب على الدائن ان يرجع النقود والمبالغ التي حصل عليها بمقتضى هذه المعاهدات إلى من تعود له قانونا. 

المادة 647- جميع الحكم القرارات والاحكام التي تصدر بمقتضى احكام هذا الباب تلصق وتنشر بالصيغ المقررة لنشر المختص باعلان الافلاس. 

المادة 648- ان التعقيبات التي تجري من اجل الافلاس التقصيري او الاحتيالي لا تستوجب شيئا من التعديل في القواعد العادية المختصة بادارة التفليسة. 

المادة 649- على ان الوكلاء يلزمهم في هذه الحال ان يسلموا إلى النيابة العامة جميع المستندات والصكوك والاوراق والمعلومات التي تطلب منهم. 

المادة 650- ان المستندات والصكوك والاوراق التي يسلمها الوكلاء في اثناء التحقيق توضع قيد الاطلاع في قلم المحكمة ويجري الاطلاع عليها بناء على طلب الوكلاء. ويجوز لهؤلاء ان يأخذوا عنها خلاصات خاصة او يطلبوا نسخا رسمية عنها فيرسلها اليهم الكاتب. اما المستندات والصكوك والاوراق التي لم يصدر امر بايداعها لدى القضاء فتسلم بعد الحكم البدائي او الاستئنافي إلى الوكلاء مقابل سند ايصال. 

الباب الخامس - في اعادة الاعتبار 


المادة 651- بعد مرور عشر سنوات على اعلان الافلاس يستعيد المفلس اعتباره حتما بدون ان يقوم باية معاملة اذا لم يكن مقصرا او محتالا. ان استعادة الاعتبار على هذا المنوال لا يمكن ان تمس وظائف الوكلاء اذا كانت مهمتهم لم تنته ولا حقوق الدائنين اذا كانت ذمة مديونيهم لم تبرأ تماما. 

المادة 652- يعود الاعتبار حتما إلى المفلس الذي اوفى جميع المبالغ المترتبة عليه اصلا وفائدة مع النفقات ولا تجوز مطالبته بدفع الفائدة عن مدة تزيد على خمس سنوات. ولكن يعود الاعتبار حتما لشريك في الشركة اشخاص وقعت في الافلاس يجب عليه ان يثبت انه اوفى بالشروط المتقدم ذكرها الحصة التي تعود اليه من ديون الشركة وان يكن قد حصل على صلح خاص. واذا اختفى احد الدائنين او عدة منهم او غابوا او رفضوا قبول الايفاء فيودع المبلغ الواجب لهم في المصرف المجاز له قبول امانات الدولة ويعد اثبات هذا الايداع بمثابة سند ايصال. 

المادة 653- وتجوز اعادة الاعتبار للمفلس المعترف بنزاهته: 1- اذا كان قد اوفى تماما جميع الاقساط التي وعد بها في عقد الصلح الذي حصل عليه ويطبق حكم هذه الفقرة على الشريك في شركة اشخاص تقرر افلاسها وحصل هو على صلح خاص من الدائنين. 2- اذا ثبت المفلس ان الدائنين ابراء ذمتهابقراء تاما من ديونه او وافقوا بالاجماع على اعادة اعتباره. 

المادة 654- كل طلب لاعادة الاعتبار يرفع إلى النائب العام لدى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم بالافلاس. وتضم اليه اسناد الايصال والاوراق المثبتة. فيحيل هذا القاضي جميع الاوراق إلى رئيس المحكمة التي اعلنت الافلاس والى النائب العام في المنطقة التي يقيم فيها الطالب ويكلفهما اخذ كل المعلومات التي يمكن الحصول عليها فيما يختص بصحة الوقائع المعروضة. ان مجرد ابراز اسناد الايصال وسائر الاوراق المطلوبة لاعادة الاعتبار لا يجعل تسجيلها اجباريا. 

المادة 655- يرسل كاتب المحكمة بكتاب مضمون علما بطلب اعادة الاعتبار، إلى كل من الدائنين المثبتة ديونهم على التفليسة او المعترف بها في قرار قضائي لا حق ولم يحصلوا على ايفاء تام لديونهم. 

المادة 656- كل دائن لم يحصل تماما على المعدل المقرر له في عقد الصلح او لم يبرئ ذمة مديونه ابراء تاما يحق له في خلال شهر من تاريخ هذا العلم ان يعترض على اعادة الاعتبار باستدعاء بسيط يقدم إلى قلم المحكمة مع الاوراق المثبتة. ويمكن الدائن المعترض، بواسطة استدعاء يقدم إلى المحكمة ويبلغ إلى المديون، ان يتدخل في المحاكمة التي تجري لاعادة الاعتبار. 

المادة 657- بعد انقضاء المهلة تحال إلى النائب العام الذي رفع اليه الطلب، نتيجة التحقيقات المفروضة فيما تقدم، والاعتراضات المتقدمة من الدائنين وهو يحيلها مع رأيه المعلل إلى رئيس المحكمة. 

المادة 658- تدعو المحكمة عند الاقتضاء طالب اعادة الاعتبار والمعترضين وتسمع وجاهيا اقوالهم في غرفة المذاكرة ويجوز للطالب ان يستعين بمحام. وفي حالة ايفاء الديون بتمامها تكتفي المحكمة بتحقق صحة المستندات المبرزة فاذا رأتها منطبقة على القانون تأمر باعادة الاعتبار. واذا كانت اعادة الاعتبار اختيارية فتقدر المحكمة ظروف القضية. ثم يصدر الحكم في جلسة علنية. ويجوز استئنافه سواء اكان من قبل طالب اعادة الاعتبار ام من قبل النائب العام او من قبل الدائنين، في خلال شهر ابتداء من العلم الذي يرسل اليهم بكتاب مضمون. ويبلغ الحكم ايضا إلى الدائنين المعترضين ولهؤلاء ان يستعلمو حقهم في الاعتراض امام محكمة الاستئناف. وبعد التدقيق تفصل محكمة الاستئناف في القضية وفاقا للصيغ المنصوص عليها فيما تقدم. 

المادة 659- واذا رد الطلب فلا يمكن العودة اليه الا بعد مرور سنة. واذا قبل الطلب فالحكم الصادر من محكمة البداءة او الاستئناف يدرج في سجل محكمة التفليسة او المحكمة التي يقيم في منطقتها الطالب. ويرسل ايضا هذا الحكم إلى النائب العام الذي تلقى طلب اعادة الاعتبار وهذا الاخير يرسله إلى النائب العام في محل مولد الطالب فيشير اليه ازاء اعلان الافلاس في السجل العدلي. ويسجل ايضا هذا الحكم في السجل التجاري. 

المادة 660- لا يقبل طلب اعادة الاعتبار التجاري إلى المفلسين الاحتياليين ولا الاشخاص الذين حكم عليهم لسرقة او احتيال او سوء ائتمان الا اذا كانوا قد حصلوا على اعادة الاعتبار الجزائي. 

المادة 661- يجوز اعادة الاعتبار للمفلس بعد وفاته. 

الباب السادس - احكام خاصة بافلاس الشركات 


المادة 662- فيما عدا القواعد المبينة في الابواب السابقة تخضع الشركات للاحكام التالية: 

المادة 663- جميع الشركات التجارية ما عدا شركات المحاصة يجوز لها ان تصل على صلح احتياطي كما يجوز ان يعلن افلاسها. ان الشركة وان كانت في حالة التصفية يجوزان يعلن افلاسها. وتجري الحال على هذا المنوال ايضا وان تكون الشركة قد ابطلت قضائيا، بشرط ان تكون الشركة مستمرة فعلا. 

المادة 664- ان طلب الصلح الاحتياطي او التصريح الذي يرمي إلى استصدار الحكم بالافلاس يجب ان يشتملا على توقيع الشريك او الشركاء الذين يملكون حق التوقيع عن الشركة اذا كانت شركة تضامن او شركة توصية وعلى توقيع المدير او عضو مجلس الادارة الذي يقوم بوظيفته بناء على قرار مجلس الادارة اذا كانت الشركة مغفلة. واذا كانت الشركة قد دخلت في طور التصفية فعلى المصفي ان يقدم هذا التصريح. ويودع الطلب اوالتصريح قلم المحكمة الواقع في منطقتها مركز الشركة. 

المادة 665- جميع الشركاء في شركات التضامن وجميع المفوض اليهم في شركات التوصية يجب عليهم ايضا، كل فيما يختص به، ان يقوموا بالتصريح المطلوب بمقتضى هذا القانون في خلال عشرين يوما من تاريخ توقف الشركة عن الدفع. وعلى المحكمة ان تعلن في الحكم نفسه افلاس الشركة وافلاس الشركاء المتضامنين وتعين مبدئيا قاضيا منتدبا واحدا، ووكيلا واحدا للتفليسة وان تكن التفليسات متميزة بعضها عن بعض، وجماعات الدائنين فيها مختلفة القوام. 

المادة 666- يحق لوكيل التفليسة في جميع الشركات ان يجبر الشركاء على اكمال دفع رأسمالها حتى قبل موعد الاستحقاق المحدد في نظام الشركة. 

المادة 667- اذا افلست الشركة افلاسا احتياليا او تقصيريا فيجوز عند الاقتضاء ان تقام دعوى التبعة الجزائية على الشركاء في شركة التضامن وعلى الشركاء المفوض اليهم في شركة التوصية وعلى مديري الشركات المغفلة او اعضاء مجالس ادارتها الذين يقومون بوظائف المديرين. 

احكام عامة وموقتة 


المادة 668- معدلة وفقاً للقانون تاريخ 30/9/1944 ان جميع النصوص التشريعية السابقة المختصة بالامور المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون تفقد قوتها القانونية منذ يصبح هذا القانون واجب التنفيذ. يوضع هذا القانون موضع الاجراء بعد مضي ستة أشهر ابتداء من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. بيروت في 24 كانون الاول سنة 1942 الامضاء: الفرد نقاش صدر عن رئيس الجمهورية رئيس مجلس الوزراء وزير التجارة والصناعة الامضاء: سامي الصلح وزير العدلية

----------

